# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  एक बड़ी सी लव स्टोरी

## xman

सब सोच रहें होंगे की मेने "एक बड़ी से लव स्टोरी" ये क्या title दिया है 
इस title के पीछे राज ये है की ये कहानी बहुत लम्बी है एक उपन्यास की तरह
ये कहानी मेने नहीं लिखी है मैं तो बस पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ
पसंद आने पर reputation  देना न भूलें

----------


## xman

आज से बीस बाइस साल पूर्व जब मैं किशोरावस्था में था तब मुझपर भी प्यार का बुखार हावी था जो आज तक नहीं उतरा। मैं बनबीघा गांव मे अपनी बुआ के यहां रहता था और मेरे कमरे की खिड़की के सामने था रीना का घर। कब हमारा प्यार जवान हो गया पता नहीं चला। गांव में रहते हुए एक आम किसान के बेटे बेटी की तरह हमलोगों का रहन सहन था और हम लोग साथ साथ पढ़ने स्कूल जाते या फिर साथ साथ खेलते हुए कितने ही साल बीता दिये। लुका-छुपी से लेकर लुडो और कभी कभी कब्बडी भी। प्रेम क्या होता है मैं नहीं जानता था। गांव में उस समय एक आध लोगों के घरों टेलीविजन था जिसमें रामायण देखने अथवा महाभारत देखने सुबह दो दर्जन से अधिक बच्चे जाते थे जिसमें रीना भी साथ होती थी। रात मे शुक्रबार को एक बजे रात तक जग कर दर्जनों बच्चे सिनेमा देखते और घर जाते। सुबह  मार खानी पड़ती पर बदला कुछ नहीं।






मेरे घर के आगे एक तलाब था जहां बरगद का एक पुराना पेड़ भी था तथा वहीं गांव के लोग भीषण गर्मी से बचने के लिए दोपहर मे आराम करते थे और मैं भी सुबह शाम दोपहर वहीं खेला करता था। रीना छत पर होती तो मन में एक अजीब सी लहर उठती उसे रिझाने का। कुछ कुछ सिनेमाई। बरगद के पेंड़ पर चढ़ना, कूदना। बरगद के पेड़ की सोरी को पकड़ हाथ के सहारे बीस फिट की उंचाई चढ़ना और झुलना यह सब करते थे। ेकक्षा आठ से प्रारंभ यह कहानी इंटर की पढ़ाई तक चलता रहा । नहीं नहीं मैटीक में इसमेे कुछ परिवर्तन आया और मैंने पतली थीन पेपर पर कई बार लिख कर फाड़ दिया गया एक प्रेम पत्र आखिरकार एक दिन रीना के साथ साथ स्कूल से आते वक्त रास्ते में गिरा दिया और पलट कर देखा भी नहीं क्या हुआ। कई दिनों तक घर से लाज से निकला नहीं। हमेशा डर लगा रहता की जाने क्या होगा। पर हुआ कुछ नहीं। महीनों  बीत गए पर अब रीना के साथ खेलने और स्कूल जाने का सिलसिला थम गया।  अब एक लाज सी मन में होने लगी। रीना का भाई घर बुलाता भी तब भी मैं नहीं जाता। वह स्कूल के निकलती तो मैं पीछे पीछे जाता। 


कई माह बाद उस पत्र का जबाब मिला जो सकारात्कम था। उसके बाद प्रारंभ हुआ सिलसिला प्रेम पत्र लिखने का। कई दिनों तक अथक मेहनत होती। शब्दों को सजाया जाता। शेर लिखे जाते तब जाकर प्रेम पत्र तैयार होता और जदोजहद शुरू होता उसे रीना तक पहूंचाने का और इस डर के साथ की कहीं किसी के हाथ नहीं लग जाय। खौर प्रेम पत्र लिखने का सिलसिला चार सालों तक चलता रहा है पर सामने आने पर कभी हम दोनों ने एक दूसरे से प्यार की बात नहीं की। 


मैं उसके घर के पास ही बने एक कुंए से पानी लाता था। वहीं स्नान भी करता और इसी बहाने कुछ अधिक समय कुंए पर दे आता।




सिलसिला चल निकला और बहुत कुछ बदलने लगा। मन में रीना को पत्नी के रूप में पाने की उत्कण्ठ होने लगी। दसवीं की कक्षा में मैं था और रीना नवमी में। मन्नतें भी मंगता तो रीना को पत्नी के रूप में पाने की। लंबी कहानी है। फिर भी। 


गांव मे किसान का बेटा था। बुआ को संतान नहीं थी सो मैं ही संतान के रूप में जाना जाता था। फूफा का हाथ बंटाना मेरा काम था। जिसके तहत शाम में भैंस चराना, चारा लाना, चारा काटना सभी शामील था।ं खेती के समय खेत का सारा काम करना। हल चलाना सभी कुछ ग्रामीण दिनचर्या में शामील था। पर यह सब करते हुए रीना की याद आ जाती या फिर दिख जाती तो काम करने का अंदाज बदल जाता। भैंस चराने वक्त यदि वह कहीं से गुजर जाती तो गाने की धुन मेरे मंुह निकलने लगती। क्या कुछ नहीं हुआ बहुत कुछ याद नहीं। रीना मेरे घर आती बुआ से बात होती रहती और मैं भी उस बातचीत में शामील हो जाता। बुआ कहती भी आंय रे छौरा मौगा हो गेलही। पर मुझे ज्यादा से ज्यादा समय रीना क साथ बीतना अच्छा लगता और शायद उसे भी। शाम में घंटों उसे छत पर बैठा देखता रहता और वह भी।

----------


## xman

जीवन में प्रेम हो तो जीवन सफल होता है। प्रेम की जिस बात को आज समझ पा रहा हूं उसे बचपन में नहीं समझ सका था पर हां एक कमी रहती थी हमेशा। यदि रीना नहीं दिखे तो लगता था कुछ छूट गया। और प्रेम में त्योहारों का आनंद भी बढ़ जाता था और बरबस ही बचपन की याद आ गई।




वसंत पंचमी की तैयारी को लेकर बच्चा कमिटि की बैठक हुई।  इस बैठक में सरस्वती पूजा के दिन नाटक करने की तैयारी की गई। किसी ने दो रूपया चंदा दिया तो किसी ने पांच, और फिर अभिभावकों से पैसे मांग कर सरस्वती पूजा की तैयारी मे बाल मंडली जुट गई जिसमें रीना भी थी। यह आठवीं कक्षा की बात है। एक दिन में नाटक की रूपरेखा तैयार की गई। नाटक में मैं कृष्ण बना और रीना राधा। इस नाटक में मेरे कई साथियों ने भाग लिया। इस नाटक में मेरा दोस्त गुडडू भी भाग लिया था जो अभी एक फाइव स्टार होटल का मैनेजर है हरीश सागर के नाम से जाना जाता है। खैर पूजा समाप्त हुई हम लोगों ने प्रतिमा विसर्जन के क्रम मे खूब उधम मचाया।


अब आते है प्रेम रोग पर .... इस रोग के मौसम में जब होली आती तो अलग ही उत्साह लेकर। रंग लगाना है तो उसे ही लगाना है और वह बचने का प्रयास करती। हंसी ठीठोली होती और रूठना मनाना भी चलता। होली के दिन अपने साथियों के साथ होली खेलता। पहले कादो मिटटी की होली होती फिर रंग-अबीर चलता। होलैया की टीम ढोलक झाल लेकर गली गली धूमता जिसमें बुढ़े, जवान और बच्चे सभी होते और महिलाऐं छतों पर से कादो-रंाग देती और होलैया गाली के रूप फगुआ पढ़ता। 




यह भी एक दौर था। कुछ गांवों में यह आज भी जीवित है पर ज्यादातर गांवों में समाप्त हो गईं। जिसका मुख्य वजह शराब को माना जा रहा है।  एक से एक अश्लील होली के गीते गाये जाते और महिलाओं का नाम ले ले कर अश्लील फगुआ सुनाया जाता। ‘‘ऐ मोहन  सिंह ऐ हो तनि मैगी (पत्नी) के दे हो।’’ ‘‘इम साल फगुआ ऐसी गेल पुआ पकैते ..... जर गेल।’’ एक गडा़ड़ी दाल चाउर एक गडा़ड़ी कोदो......... मोहन सिंह ने हुक्म दिया रमेश के बीबी को .....। इससे भी अश्लील फगुआ बिना किसी भेद भाव के होती। दादा, बाप बेटा सब साथ साथ। बंधन टूट जाता। जिनके घर दामाद आये हुए होते उनके यहां स्पेशल होली होती। दामाद को घर से बाहर निकाला जाता और ढोलक की थाप पर होली होती। फगुआ पढ़ा जाता। फगुआ पढ़ने मे एक्सपर्ट माने जाते थे छोटन चाचा। मेहमान को देख शुरू हो जाते।


पर फागुन की यह मादकता मेरे लिए नहीं होती। मैं होलैया के साथ तो  होता पर मन हमेशा कहीं और होता। हर छत पर नजर रीना को तलाशती पर वह कहीं नहीं दिखती। वहां तो एक दम नहीं जहां होली हो रही हो। फागुन के अश्लील गीतों के साथ शायद वह मेरा सामना नहीं करना चाहती। यह शर्म थी गांव की उस गोरी का जिसने प्यार से अपना मन रंग लिया था। पर मैं भी कहां बाज आने वाला। कई चक्कर लगाता उसकी गली का। होली गाता हुआ निकलता पर वह नजर नहीं आती। बहुत गुस्सा आता और रात नौ बजे तक मैं उसकी गली के सैकड़ों चक्कर किसी ने किसी बहाने लगा आता। दोस्त पूछ ही लेते कहां गायब हो जाते हो, बहाना कुछ से कुछ बना देता। तीन चार फागुन गुजर गए और रीना को रंग लगाने का मेरे मन मे उठा अरमानों का तूफान घर जा कर ज्वारभाटे की तरह हीलोरे मार मार के थक जाती। फिर शुरू हो जाता रूठने का सिलसिला।


बड़ा सिम्पल सा तरीका था। उसके घर की ओर खुलने वाली मेरी खिड़की खुलती ही नहीं। कुंए से पानी लाना बंद। स्कूल जाना बंद। घर से बाहर निकलने का रास्ता बदल जाता। मैं भरसक प्रयास यह करता की उसे दिखाई न दूं और चुपके चुपके मैं  छत पर टहलते उस विरहनी को देख देख इतरा रहा होता जिसे उसके प्रेमी ने शायद ठुकरा दिया हो। अंत में प्यार का ज्वाराभाटा फूट पड़ता और वह मेरे घर धमक जाती।


बुआ से पुछती। ‘‘बबलुआ नै हो की मामा।’’ बुआ तो भोली ठहरी, कह देती हां रीना बउआ यहैं हो की । तब कुछ देर बाद इधर उधर की बात कर वह मेेरे कमरे मे झांकती और उसके उदास चेहरे को नजदीक से देख मैं समझ जाता कि वह दो-तीन दिनो से खाना तक नहीं खाई है। हां उसका प्रेम पत्र जरूर मिला , जिसे पढ़ कर मैं उसके दर्द को देख लेता और उसमें रीना के रोने की आवाज और उसके आंसू मुझे दिखाई दे जाते।


कैसा प्यार था। तीन चार साल बीत गए पर प्यार का इजहार का माध्यम महज प्रेम पत्र था। उसमें भी शब्द भी वैसे ही जैसा एक गांव का लड़का लिख सकता हो। हजारो लगतियां पर भाव जो उसमें होते वह हम दोनो के लिए किसी साहित्यिक प्रेम पत्र से कम कतई नहीं।

----------


## xman

कैसा प्यार, तीन चार साल में भी घंटों साथ खेलते या इधर उधर की बात अन्य लोगो के साथ साथ उससे भी होती पर प्यार की बात जुंबा से नहीं निकलती। कभी कभी मन मे  हौसला करके जाता कि आज कह दुंगा और एकांत भी होती पर न जाने किसका डर। कह ही नहीं सका अभी तक। पर नजरों की मौन भाषा दोनों समझते थे और इसी मौन भाषा से वह माफी मांग लेती और मैं माफ कर देता। या मैं माफी मांगता वह माफ कर देती।


असीम प्यार करती थी वह मुझसे, आज बीस साल बाद मैं समझा और कह सकता हूं की मेरा प्यार उसके प्यार के आगे कहीं टिकता ही नहीं है। प्रेम में ही उसके प्राण थे और मेरा प्राण भी वही थी। इस तकरार के बाद फिर सिलसिला चलता प्रेम पत्र देने का। उसका भी एक से एक तरीका इजाद किया जाता। कभी वह कहीं जाती तो उसके आगे मैं पत्र गिरा देता या उसकी बारी होती तो वह गिरा देती। कुछ साल बात एक तरीका मैंने इजाद किया जो थोड़ी सुलभ थी। रास्ते में प्रेम पत्र गिराने मे एक खतरा हमेशा बना रहता था कि यह किसी और के हाथ न लग जाय इसलिए मैं इसे एक छोटे से डिब्बे में भर कर फंेकता था और वह झट उठा लेती। फिर उसी तरीके से  जबाब भी आ जाता। दिन बीतते गए, प्यार   पलता गया।


एक दिन उसने रास्ते में गुजरते हुए ही आवाज दी थी ‘‘चलमीं सिनेमा देखेले यार।’’ मैंने जबाब दिया था ‘‘मेरे पास पैसा नहीं है।’’ फिर शाम में प्रेम पत्र के साथ साथ उसमें एक दस का नोट लिपटा आया था साथ ही यह संदेशा भी की वह कल सिनेमा देखने अपने बहन और बहनोई के साथ जा रही है एक दम चलना है। सात रूपये का टिकट लगता था और मेरे पास दस का नोट था सो मैं उसके परिवार के पहले ही टिकट कटा कर एक मात्र सिनेमा घर मे जा बैठा। फिल्म थी कयामत से कयामत तक। सिनेमा ने जैसे आग ही लगा दी। मैं पीछे बैठा था, वह भी छुप कर कहीं उसके परिवार के लोग देख न ले। पर नजर रीना पर अधिक रहती, वह भी कभी कभी इधर देख ही लेती थी। खैर सिनेमा मे आग में धी का काम किया और हमारा प्यार और और दोनों को तड़पाने लगा। मेरे मन में उससे मिलन की कल्पनाऐ हिलोरे मारने लगी। ‘‘न दिन को शकून है शादीक, न रात को शकून है, ये कैसा हमपे उमर इश्क का जनून है।’’ अताउल्लाह खान के गीतों का यह दौर था और मैं इन गीतों के साथ साथ इसके भावों में बह जाता। सचमुच रात दिन कभी चैन नहीं। रीना को पाने की अभिलाषा, उसको छूने की उत्कण्ठा... अजीब से थे वे दिन भी। आज भी याद है कि एक भी रात ऐसा नहीं बीतता जिसमें रीना के सपने मैं नही  देखता। लगता जैसे वह सांसों मे बस गई है।

----------


## xman

दोस्तों इस कहानी का लेखक बिहार से है इसलिए इसमें वहां की लोकल भाषा का भी प्रयोग हुआ है
हालाँकि आप उस लोकल भाषा का ध्यान से पढेंगे तो समझ में आ जाएगी

----------


## xman

‘‘अरे बबलुआ अरे यहां सुन’’ स्कूल से लौटते वक्त एक कड़कदार आवाज में मेरे कानों में पड़ी और मैं सहम कर उस ओर देखने लग गया। यह रीना के बड़े भाई नवीन दा की आवाज थी और मैं सहमते हुए उनके पास चला गया तभी एक जोरदार झन्नाटा में मेरे कानों मे गुंजने लगी और लगा जैस मंदिर में हजारों घंटी एक साथ बजने लगी हो। मेेरे मंुह में पान की गिलोरी थी और वह जैसे इस झन्नाटे से प्रफुल्लित हो गई हो और वह में सफेद रंग के शर्ट पर आ गिरी और उसे छिटेदार कर दिया।


‘‘बहुत हीरो हो गेलही हैंे रे‘‘ मेरे मन मे रीना के पास मेरा प्रेम पत्र पकड़ा जाना या फिर किसी के द्वारा इसके बारे में उनको बता दिया जाना जैसे आशंकाऐं धूमने लगी। नवीन दा पटना मे रहते थे और कभी कभी अपने घर आते थे। इस झन्नाटेदार तमाचे के बीच मैं इसका कारण तलाश ही रहा था कि तभी वह सामने आ गया।


‘‘हीरो हो गेलही हे रे, पढ़े ले जा ही की पान खा के हीरो गिरी करे ले’’


 बहुत राहत हुई। उनके इतना बोलते ही यह स्पष्ट हो गया कि यह मामला दूसरा है। मैंने झट पान की गिलोरी अपने मुंह से फंेकी और चुपचाप खड़ा रहा। मेरे आंखों में आंसू डबडबा आये और कुछ देरे तक नवीन दा का भाषण चलता रहा है। 


‘उंह जिंस और उजर शर्ट, लाट साहब बनके स्कूल जा हखिन, खाक पढ़वो।’’ और फिर कुछ सवाल भी पुछे जिसका जबाब नहीं दे सका।


 मैं रोता हुआ घर आया। फूआ ने पूछा ‘‘की होलउ रे’’ मैं ने सबकुछ बता दिया। फिर शुरू हो गया गदर। फूआ रीना के घर जाकर उसकी मां से इस बात की शिकायत दर्ज करायी और खूब खरी खोंटी सुनाई। 


फुआ-फुुफ्फा को बाल बच्चा नहीं था और वे अपने बेटे से बढ़ का मुझे मानते थे। मैं दो साल की उमर से इसी गांव मं रह रहा था और अपना घर साल मे एक आध बार ही जाता था। सो फूआ का गदर चलू था ‘‘पढ़तै की नै इ देखे वाला दोसरका के होबै हइ, बुतरू के मंुह पर पांचों अंगूरी छाप देनखिन, जरिको ममता नै है’’ मैं आकर आइने मे देखा सचमुच मेरे गाल पर उनके उंगलियंो के निशान उग आये थे और लगा जैस उससे खून निकल आएगा। रीना भी अपनी मां के बगल मंे थी फिर मुझे लेकर जाकर मेरे गाल पर उगे उंगलियों के निशान को दिखाया गया। रीना की मां कुछ बोल पाती तभी रीना ने टोक दिया ‘‘ठीके तो मारलखिन, पढ़ेले जा हो तब पान खाके धुमते रहो हो और स्कूलवा से भाग के सिनेमा देखेले जा हो’’ रीना ने अपने भाई का ही पक्ष लिया और मैं तिलमिला गया। स्कूल से भाग कर सिनेमा देखने की बात भी उसने कह दी। मैं भी गुस्से में था, बोला ‘‘ जादे मामा बनमही, तों ही देखली , सिनेमा जाहिऐ, कहिना गिलिए है सिनेमा देखेले।’’ पर रीना को तो सब पता था किसके साथ और कब सिनेमा गया। इस बात का जिक्र स्वाभाविक रूप से प्रेम पत्रों में करता था। आखीर तीन चार पन्नों को भरना जो होता था। खूब हंगमा हुआ। बहस हुई। रीना की मां ने भी समझाया ‘‘पढ़वो नै बउआ तब अपने जिनगी ने बरबाद होतो दोसरका के की लेभो, तोरे ले ने मारलको’’।




 इस हंगामे का परिणाम यह हुआ कि रीना और हमारी लड़ाई शुरू हो गई। कई दिनों तक बात चित नहीं हुई। मैं छत पर जाता तो वह नीचे चली जाती और मैं नीचे होता तो वह छत पर होती। मतलब साफ था वह अपने भाई के इस कदम के साथ थी और मुझे गलत मान रही है। खैर इस सब का परिणाम यह हुआ की मैंने पान खाना छोड़ दिया। ‘‘ हां एक दिन रीना के छोटे भाई की जमकर धूनाई कर दी। वह माध का महीना था और मैं खेत देखने जा रहा था तभी रीना का छोटा भाई मेरे खेत से बूंट ‘‘चना’’ उखारता धरा गया। फिर क्या था मैं अपना बदला सधा लिया और संयोग से मेरे हाथ में बांस की करांची थी जिससे सटाक सटाक उसको हौंक दिया। कई जगह उसके शरीर पर इसके दाग उखड़ आये और फिर मैं शाम तक घर नहीं गया। जानता था आज मेरे घर पर हंगामा होगा। सो सूरज के छुपने के बाद घर गया वह भी उसके उखाड़े गये चने के साथ कुछ और चना उखाड़ कर उसमें साथ कर लिया ताकि उसकी छोटी चोरी को बड़ा साबित कर सकूं। घर आया तो फूआ की भारी डांट खानी पड़ी पर मेरी तरकीब काम कर गई। मैं अपने साथ लाए चने को सबूत के साथ पेश कर दिया और बात खत्म। मगर नही बात तो और बिगड़ गई। रीना और नाराज हो गई और मैं भी गुस्से में । दो तीन माह तक कोई संपर्क नहीं। पर प्रेम की आग जो जल रही थी वह कहां बुझने वाली। एक दिन भी यदि दोनों में से किसी का भी एक झलक नहीं मिल जाए तो अजीब सी बेचैनी होती थी और उस बेचैनी को खत्म करने के लिए एक झलक पाना जरूरी होता। बात चलती रही, दिन गुजरते रहे।

----------


## xman

प्यार कभी कारण का मुहताज नहीं रहा और इसका कारण आज भी ढु़ढ़ने पर भी नहीं मिलता। और किशोरावस्था भी किसी चीज की परवाह नहीं करता । रीना अभी नाराज ही चल रही थी। एक आध प्रेम पत्र दिया भी तो उसने उसे उठा तो लिया पर उसे फाड़ कर फेंक दिया। उसको मनाने का जतन मैं करने लगा। कई तरह की कोशिश पर बेकार।  

इसी बीच ऐसा ही हो रहा था। खैर चने की बात चली तो एक और कहानी बता ही दूं। एक शिक्षक हुआ करते थे आर के पी एस। यह उनका पुकारू नाम था जो बच्चों के द्वारा दिया गया था। जिसके बारे में डिटेल मैं यहां नहीं लिख सकता। खैर उनकी आदत थी बराबर चने के समय में खेतों से चने लाने के लिए वे छात्रों को कहते थे। एक दो बार मुझे भी कही, पर बार बार मुझे कहने लगे जिससे मन में छोभ हो गया। आज फिर उन्होंने मुझे कहा। मैं अपने एक अन्य मित्र के साथ चना लाने चला गया पर मन ही मन खिन्न था कि रोज रोज मुझको ही क्यों कहते है। मैं अपने खेत चना लाने पहूंचने ही वाला था कि मेरे मन में एक प्लान आया और मैं लौट गया। स्कूल के बगल में ही स्कूल की खेत थी, जिसमें हेड मास्टर साहब के द्वारा चना लगवाया गया था। मैंने आव देखा न ताव स्कूल के खेत का चना एक पांजा उखाड़ लिया और जाकर मास्टर साहब को दे दिया। मास्टर जी गदगद। साइकिल के पीछे चना का बोझा बांध कर मास्टर जी गदगद घर चले गए। दूसरे दिन मैं घर से स्कूल नहीं गया। पता था हंगामा होगा। ऐसा ही हुआ। चने के खेत में चना उखाड़े जाने की चर्चा फैली और किसी ने हेडमास्टर साहब को बता दिया कि कल ही एक बोझा चना मैं स्कूल लेकर आया था। मेरी खोज हुई और पकड़ कर लाया गया। पहले तो बिना पूछे पिटाई हुई फिर सवाल हुआ की क्यों उखाड़ा। मैंने तपाक से जबाब दिया कि सर ने कहा था खेत से चना लेकर आओ तो मैं ले आया। फिर उनको बुलाया गया तो पता चला की सर कल साईकिल के पीछे चना बांध कर ले जा रहे थे। सर ने कहा कि मैंने स्कूल के खेत से लाने तो नहीं कहा था। पर यह बात जान कर हेड सर ने उनको भी बहुत डांट  पिलाई और उसके बाद से चना लाने का सिलसिला बंद।


इसी तरह बेपरवाह जिंदगी कटती गई। कभी नहीं सोंचता आगे क्या करना है। यही फरवरी मार्च का महीना चने का महीना होता था। खेतों में जा कर ‘‘ओरहा’’ पकाना और खाना यही दिनचर्या थी। ओरहा। चने के आधे तैयार पैधे को दूसरे की खेत से उखाड़िये और उसे छुपाकर किसी बागीचे में लाइए। एक मित्र के पास इसके लिए हमेशा एक माचीस होती थी और थोड़ी बहुत जलाबन इक्ठठा कर चने के पैधे को छीमी सहित आग के हवाले किया और तैयार हो गया ओरहा। फिर उसकी छीमी तोड़कर खाने का आनन्द आज पांच सितारा होटलों के खाने में भी नहीं। बेपरवाह धुमते हुए शाम में घर आना और फिर गमछी का घोघी बना कर उसमें भुंजा लेना और निकल जाना खेलने के लिए। यही दिनचर्या। कांपी-किताब, पढ़ाई-लिखाई से कोई वास्ता नहीं। 


शाम में दोस्तों के साथा घूमना होता था और शाम में दोस्तों के साथ घूमना भी कभी कभी खतरनाक हो जाता और एक दिन ऐसा ही हुआ। मैं दोस्त गुडडू और बब्लू तीनों मिलकर घर से बाहर निकले और भंुजा खाते हुए गांव से बाहर सड़क पर आ गए। यूं ही नदी किनारे टहलते टहलते जा ही रहे थे कि कुछ दूर जाने पर सड़क पर गंदी बात लिखी हुई नजर आई। गंदा शब्द जिसे आज मैं लिखने की हिम्मत नहीं जुटा सकता। कुछ दूर बढ़ा तो फिर वही शब्द। बालमन यही होता है। अन्तिम शब्द जहां लिखे थे वहां देखा कि लिखने वाला खल्ली, ‘चौक’ भी वहीं फेंका हुआ है। एक मित्र ने पहले उसे उठा लिया। फिर शुरू हो गई शैतानी। उस चौक के सहारे हम लोगों ने उसी तरह के शब्द जहां तहां लिखना शुरू कर दिया। आगे जा ही रहा था की रतन दा ने देख लिखा। 


फिर आफत


‘‘अरे अरे की करो हीं रे।’’ उनका इतना कहना की हंगामा। बब्लू तो सबसे पहले नौ दो ग्यारह हो गया। गुडडू भी भागा पर उसके पीछे रतन दा भी दौड़ पड़े और थोड़ी दूर जाने पर ही गुडडू गिर गया और मार खाने से पूर्व ही वह इतना जोर जोर से रोने लगा की लगा जैसे क्या हो गया और रतन दा उसे छोड़ मेरी ओर भागे और मैं भी धड़ा गया। रतन दा डीजल चलाने खेत जा रहे थे और उनके हाथ में पतली सी एक प्लास्टिक की पाइप थी और वह मेरे उपर बरसने लगा। सटाक सटाक सटाक। मैं लोछिया गया और भागा वहां से।


खैर..


 अभी तो बचपन हर गम से बेगाना होता है। और इसी का चरितार्थ करते हुए मैं जी रहा था। स्कूल से भाग कर बराबर सिनेमा देखता। पढ़ने की भी आदत थी पर गंदी किताब। दफा 302, मायापुरी यही सब। बहुत ही बेहन्डल था। एक दिन रीना घर आई और मुझसे नाराज ही चल रही थी


मैं मन ही मन सोंचा जरूर यह शिकायत करने आई होगी। स्कूल में पिटाई की बात को लेकर।


 मैं चौंकी पर लेटा दफा 302 पढ़ रहा था। उपर में कोर्स की किताब और नीचे दफा 302। फूआ से छुपा कर, तभी रीना ने उसे छपट कर फुआ को जाकर दिखाने लगी। 


‘‘देखो देखो कतना गंदा किताब पढ़ो हो।’’ फुआ कुछ देख पाती उससे पहले ही मैंने रीना का हाथ उमेठ कर किताब छीन लिया और एक मुक्का लगा दिया। 
करारा। 
धम्म।
वह उकड़ कर बैठ गई।




गुस्सा तो पहले से ही था और गुस्सा हो गई। वह रोने लगी। फूआ की डांट खानी पड़ी। पर कहां फर्क पड़ता है। जो होना था, हो गया और रीना रोती हुई चली गई। बाद मंे अफसोस भी हुआ न जाने अब कब प्रेम पत्र दे सकूंगा, बात बिगड़ तो नही जाएगी। बहुत तरह के सवाल मन में आते रहते। फिर कई दिनो तक उसको देखने के लिए बेचैन रहा और वह ईद का चांद बन गई। यह सजा था मेरे गुनाह का। बहुत बड़ी सजा।........

----------


## xman

माफ नै करमी यार, ऐतना बड़ा  सजा नै दहीई...".एक शाम अपने कुछ दोस्तों के साथ बैठा था कि देखा वह वहां से गुजर रही है मैंने झट उसे सुना कर कहा। वह इठला कर चली गई। दोस्तों को यह बात समझ में नहीं आई कि आखीर मैंने यह किससे कहा और वे पूछते रहे ‘‘केकरा से माफी मांगलहीं रे,’’ पर कौन बताता। रूठने का यह सिलसिला अब बर्दाश्त से बाहर था और मैं उसे मनाने का फिर से एक बार सभी हथकंडे अपनाना प्रारंभ कर दिया। 

 प्यार किससे और कब हो यह कोई कह नहीं सकता सो मैं भी यह दाबे से नहीं कह सकता की मैंने रीना से प्रेम किया। यह तो वस हो गया और किशोरावस्था के इस उम्र मंे यह समझ भी नहीं पाता था पर एक बेचैनी सी होने लगती थी उसके बगैर।


 *रीना, लंबा सितुआ नाक, सांवला रंग, औसत कद काठी की एक साधारण लड़की थी। फ्रॉक पहनकर जब वह निकलती थी तो किसी गुड़िया की तरह लगती थी। उसकी चंचलता-चपलता मुझे बहुत भाती थी। घर की छोटी बेटी होने के नाते वह नकचढ़ी भी थी। खुमारी के उस दौर में जब भी कोई सिनेमा देखता तो उसमें रीना ही नजर आती।* 

 अब मेरी बेचैनी ने मुझे मजंनू बना दिया था। ‘‘तेरी गलियों में न रखेंगें कदम आज के बाद,’’ ‘‘चांदी की दिवार न तोड़ी प्यार भरा दिल तोड़ दिया।’’ सरीखे गीत मेरे होठों पर तैरने लगे और उसके घर के बगल के कंुऐं से पानी भरते हुए यह गीत मैं गाता रहता, यह बाद दिगर है की उसमें न सुर थे न ताल। पर मैं कुंआ पर नहाने के क्रम में गीत गुनगुनाता रहता था और रीना के कमरे की खिड़की ठीक कुंआ के सामने थी पर कमरे में अंधेरा होने की वजह से मैं उसे नहीं देख पाता था पर मुझे पता था कि वह जरूर देख रही होगी।


 इतने प्रयासों के बाद भी वह नहीं मानी और अब मैं निराश होने लगा। लगा जैसे सब कुछ खत्म हो जाएगा।


 ‘‘की बात है हो आज कल सुस्ताल लगो ही’’ ऐसे शब्द मुझे रोज सुनने को मिलते। पढ़ना तो था ही नहीं पर खेलने और काम करने में भी अब मन नहीं लगता था।


 आज शुक्रबार था और हमेशा की तरह रिंकू के घर सभी लोग टीवी पर सिनेमा देखने जाएगें। रात्री नौ बजे से प्रारंभ होने वाले सिनेमा को देखने के लिए दो तीन दर्जन लोग जमा होते थे जिसमें बुढ़े, बच्चे, जवान और महिलाऐं सभी शामिल थी। उस समय गांव मंे रंगीन टीवी का जमाना नहीं आया था और स्वेत-श्याम टीवी भी सनमाइका के बने एक अजीब से सरकाने वाले डिब्बे में बंद रहती थी जिससे वह अतिविशिष्ट लगती।


 खैर, आज दूरदर्शन पर एक दूजे के लिए सिनेमा आना है और रीना को भी सिनेमा देखने आना ही है।  मैं वहां सबसे पहले पहूंच कर इंतजार करने लगा। प्यार को लेकर बातचीत तो आजतक कभी कुछ हुआ नहीं पर नजरों की भाषा से हमदोनों मन की बात समझ जाते थे। पर आज वह बहुत देर से आई। मैं भी ओसारे पर सबसे पीछे ही बैठा था ताकि उसे देख सकूं पर आते ही वह भीड़ में समा गई।


हां एक बात यह हुई की उसने अपनी सहेली सीमा को सुना कर जोर से कहा 
*‘‘ आज बहुत सुस्ताल लग रहली हें, गर्मीया ठंढा हो गेलौ की’’*


पता नहीं उसने मुझे देखा या ऐसे ही समझ गई थी और मुझसे अपने गुस्से का इजहार कर दिया। पर सिनेमा देखने के क्रम में पहले के भांति प्यार के गीत आने पर अथवा प्यार भरेे डायलॉग बोले जाने पर पीछे मुड़ कर आज वह नहीं देख रही थी। गांव की मर्यादा कहिए या मेरा दब्बूपन मैं भी कुछ बोल नहीं पा रहा था सो अंदर से गुस्से से मैं भर गया और सोंच लिया की अब यह सिनेमा किसी को देखने नहीं दूंगा। मेरा गुस्सा उस समय परवान पर चढ़ गया जब ‘‘हम बने तुम बने एक दूजे के लिए’’ गाना आया। यह गीत टीवी पर चल ही रहा था कि मैं झटके से वहां से बाहर निकला और मेरे दिमाग मंे चले रहे खुराफात ने रिंकू के घर में जाने वाली मुख्य बिजली के तार को हाथ से पकड़ा और जोर से खिंच दिया चर्रर्र से एक चिंगारी निकली और जोर का झटका मुझे लगा और मैं वहीं फेंका गया। पर हिम्मत कर मैं तुरंत वहां से उठा और बगल की गली में खिसक गया और जब सभी लोग यह जानने के लिए निकले ििहक क्या हुआ तो मैं भी उस भीड़ में शामिल हो गया। छानबीन करने पर पता चला की किसी ने बिजली के तार को नोंच दिया है। कोई समझे न समझे पर रीना समझ गई और उसे इस बात का अंदाजा भी हो गया कि इससे मुझे करंट भी लग सकती थी और उसके आंख मे फिर एक बार आंसू डबडबा गए और वह वहां से चली गई।


 मेरी तरकीब काम कर गई और अगले रोज सफेद पन्नों पर लिखे सुनहले शब्द आ गए जिसका मजमून यही था कि तुमको हो न हो मुझे तुम्हारी जान की परवाह है और मेरी खातीर यह सब मत करो। मैंने भी दे मारा कि जब तुम नाराज हो तो फिर जीवन क्या और मौत क्या।


 बात चल रही थी प्यार पल रहा था। निश्छल अन्नत सागर की तरह गहराते प्यार में गोते लगाता मैं जीवन के किसी अन्य पहलू की तरफ नहीं देख रहा था।


 इसी बीच शिवरात्री का दिन आ गया और पिछले दो साल से मैं शिवरात्री के दिन रीना के लिए उपवास कर रहा था और वह भी उपवास कर रही थी मेरे लिए। उस दिन दोपहर को मैं बालक ंिसंह के दलान पर बैठा था, कई लोग थे वह भी आ गई। 


‘‘सुनऽलो ने मरांची बली आज कल मरदनमों शिवरात करो है, नइका फैशन चललै है।’’  उसने मुझे छेड़ा। मरांचीबली बालक सिंह की पत्नी का नाम था और गांव में बहुओं को  उसके मायके के नाम से ही जाना जाता है। मरांचीबली ने भी पूछ दिया 


‘‘के रीना बउआ, के मरदाना  शिवरात करो है।’’


*के करतै, जे मउगा रहतइ उहे ने करतै, इस सब तो जन्नी के करेवाला परब है।* रीना ने जबाब दिया। इतना सुनना कि मैने भी तपाक से जबाब दे दिया 


‘‘काहे जनीये के करे ले शिवरात बनलै है और भोलाबाबा मरदनमां से पूजा नै कराबो हखिन।’’


इसी तरह से वह मुझे चिढ़ाती रही और मैं चिंढ़ता रहा। मैं वास्तव में भोलाबाबा का बड़ा भक्त था और उनमें मेरी श्रद्धा थी। शिवरात के दिन उपवास रखता और अगले दिन गांव से दस किलोमीटर दूर पंचबदन स्थान स्थित शिवमंदिर पैदल चल कर पूजा करने के लिए जाता था। गांव से कई बच्चे भी जाते थे। इस बार शाम में रीना की मां आई और मेरी बुआ से बोली की चलभो पंचबदन स्थान पूजा करेले। फुआ भी तैयार हो गई। और मैं संभावित सासू मां के साथ भगवान शिव की आराधना करने चला गया। रास्ते में मैं बड़ी श्रद्धा से उनका सामान भी लेता गया जिसमें भुंजा था और कुछ कपड़ा लत्ता। पंचवदन स्थान रीना नहीं गई पता नहीं क्यों मैने उससे कहा भी पर वह नहीं गई *‘‘के जा है उतना दूर पैदल।’’* पंचवदन स्थान में पूजा करने के बाद मैंने  भगवान शिव से रीना को पत्नी के रूप में मांग लिया।

----------


## xman

सटाक सटाक सटाक...... बुलूआ के देह पर कई करांची एक साथ पड़े, रीना गुस्से से आग बबुला थी और बुलूआ को पीट रही थी वह भी भरी समाज में। मामला ही कुछ ऐसा था कि उसकी पिटाई हो रही थी और इस मामले का प्लॉट भी मैंने ही रचा था। 


वह फगुन के शुरूआती दिन थे और मौसम में गर्मी आने लगी थी। वसंत के इस मौसम में मैं बुलू और एक-आध अन्य साथियों के साथ बरगद के पेंड़ के नीचे दोपहर में बैठा था तभी बुलू ने ऐसी बात कह दी कि लगा की उसे वहीं  बजार कर करेजा कूंह दें पर इसके लिए मेरे पास कोई बाजिब तर्क उस समय नहीं था।


 दोपहर मे बैठे हुए हम लोग आपस मे बातें कर रहे थे कि तभी बुलू ने कहा, ‘‘यार रीनमा भी करार माल हौ, हर दम छंट छंट करते रहो है।’’ मेरा तो खून खौल उठा पर गुस्से को छुपना पड़ा, और चुटकी लेते हुए मैंने बात को आगे बढ़ाई 


‘‘ अच्छा, की बात है आज कल लाइन मार रहलीं हें की, पूरा एक दम करारा लगो हौ’’ उसे क्या पता, उसने फेंकना शुरू कर दिया ‘‘ हां यार कोशिश तो कर रहलिऐं हे, कहां जइतै’’ मेरे लिए यह एक चुनौती थी। कोई प्रेमिका के लिए ऐसे शब्द कहे बर्दास्त नहीं किया जा सकता पर कहीं मारपीट करने पर वह पूछ बैठा की  तुम क्यों बिगड़ते हो तो मैं क्या जबाब देता, सो चुप ही रहा। मन ही मन उसे सबक सिखाने की योजना बना डाली। इस योजना के तहत बुलू के कहे गए शब्द को रीना के एक चचेरा भाई को कसम खिला कर इस शर्त पर बताया कि वह किसी को नहीं कहेगा पर मैं भी जानता था कि यह बात रीना के घर तक वही पहूंचाएगा और ऐसा ही हुआ। एक घंटे के अंदर अंदर मेरा बुलाबा आ गया। ‘‘चलहीं रीनमा बुला रहलौ हें, पंचयती लगल हैं। मेरा एक सहपाठी मुझे बुलाने आया। ‘‘ की होलई हो, काहे ले बुलाबों है’’ हमरा की पता, पर बुलूआ के सब घेरले है और रीनमां ओकरा गरीया रहलैं हैं। 
 मैं मंजर समझ गया। बुलू की शामत आ गई। कोई किसी के प्रेमी के सामने ही उसके लिए इस तरह के शब्द कहे तब भला कौन खामोश रहेगी सो रीना का गुस्सा सातबें आसमान पर था। 


 ‘‘आंय जी बबलू की बोलो हलै हमर बेटीया के बारे में ई छौंड़ा, बोलहो तो एकदम अवारा हो गेलई।’’ रीना की मां ने मेरे वहां पहूंचते ही सवाल दाग दिया और मैं समझ गया कि मेरी चाल उलटी पड़ी और अब मेरी भेद खुल गई, पर सवाल जब प्रेमिका की हो तो दोस्ती की तिलांजली दे दी और स्वार्थी बन गया। 


‘‘हां बोलबे करो हलौ गंदा गंदा बात’’ मेरे द्वारा इतना कहा जाना की रीना के हाथ में थमी बांस की करांची का डंडा चल गया सराक सराक। ‘‘बरकी हीरो हो गेलहीं हें रे, तोरा अइसन के मंुहां पर हम थुकबो नै करबै’’ रीना के इस रूप को देख मैं भी डर गया। शुक्र है कभी इसका सामना नहीं करना पड़ा। पर गांव के देवी स्थान में जो हुआ उसके बाद बुलू और मेरी दोस्ती बहुत दिनो तक बंद रही।


 ऐसा ही एक बाकया एक दिन और घटा। मैंं और गुडडू दोनों रास्ते के बगल में रखे पत्थर की गिटटी पर बैठा था तभी देखा रीना माथे पर गोइठा ले घर की ओर जा रही है और मैंने आहिस्ते से एक ढेला लगा दिया। वह चली गई। दूसरी बार यही गलती गुडडू ने करनी चाही और ढेला उसे नहीं लग पर रीना का करारा जबाब उसे सुनने को मिला। एक करारी गाली ‘‘अरे बहिन .......बाबा बनो हीं रे बुलूआ के मरीया भुल गेलहीं’’। रीना के जाने के बाद गुडडू ने पूछा ‘‘आंय यार तोरा कहे नै गरिएलिकै’’ हम किजन गेलिऔ ओकरे से ने पुछमहीं’’ वह बोला कुछ नहीं पर मुझे शक की निगाह से देखने लगा।


 एक बार फिर गांवों मे फगुआ की खुमार थी और चौपलों पर होली गाने का कार्यक्रम प्रारंभ हो गया और अब मैं भी उसमें शामिल होने लगा। इस साल संकल्प लिया की हर हाल मे रीना को रंग लगाना है। होली की दिन था और मैं  सुबह से ही इस ताक में रहा कि रीना कब निकलती है। वह नहीं निकली। शाम में वह निकली भी तो सहेलियों के साथ। मैं झूठ मूठ का गुस्सा करने लगा पर वह मुझे अंगूठा दिखा कर चिढा़ती रही। मतलब यही की रंग लगा कर दिखाआ। फिर क्या था होलैयों की टोली गांव में धूमने गई और मैं भी रीना को दिखाते हुए ऐसा जताया कि होलैयों की टोली के साथ जा रहा हूं और फिर चुपके से दूसरी गली के रास्ते अपने घर आकर छूप गया और अपनी  खिड़की को थोड़ा खोल कर देखता रहा की वह कब निकलती है। वह निकली, हाथ में एक लोटा और एक गिलास लिए। मैं समझ गया वह पिताजी को चाय देने दलान पर जा रही है। उसके पिताजी एक साथ कई कप चाय पीते थे इसलिए उनके लिए चाय लोटा में जाती थी और गिलास हाथ मे खाली। सुर्य अस्त हो चुका था और यह गौधुली की बेला थी। रीना लौट कर आ रही थी, मैं गली के मुहाने पर हाथ में रंग लिए उसका इंतजार कर रहा था, जैसे ही वह नजदीक आई मैंने हाथों में पानी के सहारे गाढ़ा किए गए रंग की लेप को उसके चेहरे पर पोत दिया। यह सबकुछ कुछ ही झण में हो गया और वह झटक कर यह कहते हुए भाग गई ‘‘ अच्छा बतइबौ’’


 पर इस सब के बीच एक गड़बड़ हो गई और घर के बाहर खड़ी रीना की मां ने ऐसा करते हुए देख लिया। मैं डर गया की अब तो हंगामा होकर रहेगा पर पता नहीं क्यों उन्होंने इस संबंध में रीना से कुछ नहीं पूछा, बल्कि रीना ने कह दिया ‘‘ देखीं ने बबलूआ रांगा लगा देलकै’’ मां ने कहा ‘‘अच्छा की करमीं होली है’’ यह सुन उसे राहत हुई।


 *रीना को रंगने की इस घटना में मेरे अंदर एक अजीब सी सनसनी पैदा कर दी। इतने दिनों के प्रेम संबंध में अभी तक प्यार के दो बोल आमने सामने नहीं बोल सका था, घंटों साथ रहने के बाद भी। आज उसका स्पर्श मन में एक हरारत सी पैदा कर दी। मैं झूम रहा था। मन एकाएक प्रसन्न हो गया लगा जैसे मुझे दो जहां मिल गया।* 


 शायद यही है मोहब्बत का पहला एहसास। ऐसा ही सांेचता रहा मै। फिर मैं होलैया की टोली के साथ होली खेलने चला गया। शाम का मौसम था और थोड़ी थोड़ी ठंढ लगने लगी थी पर मन का उत्साह कहीं अधिक गर्मी दे रहा था। इसी बीच मास्टर साहेब के दलान पर होली की टोली बैठ गई और सदा आनन्द रहे यह द्वारे मोहन खेले होली हो की गूंज गूंजने लगी। परंपरागत रूप से होलैया को दलान पर बैठाने और उसके स्वागत की रीति थी। तभी भांग का शरबत आ गया और मैंने भी दो तीन गिलास दे मारा। पहली बार कोई नसीली चीज ली थी, सो आधे घंटे में शुरूरू चढ़ने लगा। फिर मुझे याद नहीं कहां गया, क्या हुआ। सुबह जब नींद खुली तो फुआ की डांट सुननी पड़ रही थी ‘‘ आयं रे छौंड़ा, भांग खइले हलहीं की रे’’ ‘‘कैसे’’ राते सभे मांसा एकेले खा गेलहीं पता नै चललै।’’


धत्त तेरे के, भांग का नशा पूरा चढ़ा था मुझपर और रात में खाना खाते हुए सारा मांस अकेले खा गया।


 उधर रीना भी गर्म थी, बहुत कोशिश करने पर पता चला की रात मे उसकी गली से गुजरते हुए जोर जोर से होली गा रहा था। कहां तो लोगों को देख मेरी नजरे झुक जाती थी और मैं चुपचाप चला जाता था वहीं मेरे इस रूप को देख सब समझ गए थे की मैंने भांग पी है और उसमें रीना भी थी।

----------


## xman

वह कार्तिक का महीना था। गांव से सटे कॉलेज के प्रोफेसर कॉलनी के बागीचे में लगे अमरूद्ध के पेंड़ पर हम कुल तीन साथी चढ़े हुए थे। दोपहर के समय मे चोरी हो रही थी। अभी कुछ ही समय हुआ था कि प्रोफेसर साहब आ गए। 


‘‘कौन है रे कौन है रे। पकड़ों सालो को, चोर चोर चोर’’ 


उनकी आवाज सुनना की सभी कूद कर भागने लगे। मैं भी कूदा पर मेरा आधा शरीर गोबर के अंदर था। जिस पेंड़ पर मैं चढ़ा हुआ था उसके नीचे गाय की गोबर को जमा करके रखा जाता था और जब प्रोफेसर साहब की आवाज सुनी तब किसे होश था कि नीचे क्या है। खैर उसी गोबर ने मुझे बचा लिया और प्रोफेसर साहब गोबर की वजह से आगे नहीं बढ़े और फिर मैं भागा।


 हलांकि इसके बाद भी अमरूद्ध तोड़ने का सिलसिला नहीं थमा, यूं कहंे की वह अब थोड़ा डेभलप कर गया। अमरूद्ध के पेंड़ पर अब एक ही लड़का चढ़ता था। अधिक के रहने पर शोर शराबा होती थी। और इस नये डेवलपमेंट के साथ हम दो अन्य साथी बागीचे के बगल में स्थित बेदाम के खेत में बैठे रहते और पंेड़ से अमरूद्ध तोड़ कर फेंका जाता और हम लोग उसे कैच करते और जब अमरूद्ध जमा हो जाता तो वह शान से बागीचे से निकलता और प्रोफेसर साहब के डेरे के बगल से गुजरता हुआ निकलता। वह कोई और नहीं बल्कि रीना का भाई गुडडू होता था।


 जाड़े का दिन हो या जेठ की दोपहरी कहां फर्क पड़ता था। जेठ की दोपहरी में आम के बागीचों में धूमना और आम तोड़ना रोज होता था। अमौरी तोड़ कर एक जगह सभी जमा होते थे और फिर उसे बलेड से छिला जाता और साथ ही साथ उसमें नमक मिर्च मिलाया जाता फिर एक साथ मिलकर उस खट्टे मिश्रण को जिसे हम लोग कतरा कहते आनन्द लेते। हां उसके सेवन का परिणाम यह होती की एक दिन तक घर में खाना बंद हो जाता क्योंकि खटटे अमौरी की वजह से हमसभी के दांत खटटे हो जाते और खाना खाया ही नहीं जाता। और इस सब मे रीना की हिस्से दारी देना मैं नहीं भूलता। किसी न किसी तरीके से उसे यह सब भेजबा देता।


 इस सब के बीच आज स्कूल में भी एक अजीब बाकया हुआ। मेरे क्लास में गुड़ीया नाम की एक लड़की पढ़ती थी। आज जीवविज्ञान का क्लास चल रहा था। शिक्षक थे केपीएस। क्लास मंे उनके द्वारा खुल कर बातें की जाती थी और प्रजनन अंगों की पढ़ाई ज्यादा ही लंबी खींच जाती। आज अचानक गुड़ीया क्लास में रो रही थी। केपीएस सर ने जानना चाहा पर वह कुछ बोल नहीं रही थी। बहुत कहने पर उसने पेट में दर्द होने की बात कही। जब केपीएस सर ने डांटा तब वह और जोर जोर से रोने लगी। पता नहीं क्या हुआ पर केपीएस सर कुछ समझ गये और उसे घर जाने की बात कही और वह घर जाने लगी तो सभी ने देखा की उसके फ्रॉक का पिछला हिस्सा खून से सना हुआ है। उस दिन केपीएस सर ने कुछ नहीं बताया और घर जाने के क्रम में मैं रीना से पूछा 


‘‘ की होलैए गुड़ीबा के’’ पर वह भी शर्मा कर भाग गई। बहुत दिनों तक यह यक्ष प्रश्न हीं रहा। बाद के दिनो मे समझ सका की वह मासिक धर्म का शिकार हुई थी। दशवीं क्लास में हम लोग इस तरह की चीजों से अनजान थे। कैसा था समय।


इसी बीच मैं मुतना और मनोज, तीनों मिलकर फोटो खिंचवाने की योजना बनाई। उस समय दोस्ती की निशानी जिंदा रखने के जज्बात उमड़ पड़े थे। फिर क्या था सबने मिलकर पैसे का जुगाड़ किया। मैंने भी फूफा के जेब से दस रूपये निकले। रंगीन फोटो खिंचबाने मे बारह रूपये खर्च हुए। तीन कार्ड दिया। सब ने एक एक रखा। उस तस्वीर का उतना महत्व उस समय नहीं था पर आज सोंचता हूं तो अजीब सा एहसास होता है। सबसे खास बात यह कि उस तस्वीर मे मनोज राम ने पेटी मे रखे अपने एक मात्र फूलपैंट को निकाल का पहना था पर उसके सामने से ही नारियल का तेल गिरा हुआ था जो उस तस्वीर मे अधिक साफ आ गई थी।  हाय  रे मजबूरी।


 कितना कुछ खोया कितना कुछ पाया पर जहां हूं वहां से लगता है कि सबकुछ जैसे गंबाया।




वह दाशवी में मेरे पढ़ने का समय था। मेरी अभिरूची पढ़ाई में नहीं थी। खेलना कूदना बस यही सब। एक दिन फुफा के भाई ने भी प्रताड़ित कर दिया। चुनौती दे डाली। पढ़ना लिखना तो है नहीं खाली उधम। ‘‘मैटरिक परीक्षा पास कर जइमहीं तब देखबै।’’ यह चुनौती थी और 10वीं की परीक्षा पास करना मेरे लिए पहाड़ दिख रहा था। फिर कुछ कुछ समझदारी भी आने लगी थी। आखरी रीना को लेकर सपने सजाने जो लगा था। 


मेरे जीवन का एक स्याह पहलू मेरे साथ हमेशा चलता था और जिसको लेकर मुझे अक्सर यह सुनने को मिल जाता था वह था ‘‘निशेबजबा के बेटबा।’’ मेरे पिताजी चैन डिंकर थे। शराब के नशे में हमेशा सराबोर रहते थे। बचपन में जब भी घर जाना हुआ उन्हें नशे में ही पाया। गांव में थोड़ी सी जमीन थी जिससे परिवार का गुजारा कर पाना मुश्किल ही नहीं नामुमकिन था। बाबा के कंधों पर सारी जिम्मेवारी थी और उसके निर्वहन के लिए वे कई प्रयास करते रहते। मुख्य रूप से घर का खर्चा दूध बेच कर चलता था। अपनी इस स्थिति और रीना के परिवार के बारे में सोंच कर मेरे प्यार का नशा काफूर हो जाता। रीना के पिताजी नौकरी करते थे और अच्छे किसान भी थे। सारी बातों को सोंच विचार कर अब मैं अपने कैरियर को लेकर गंभीर होने लगा। पढ़ाई उसका एक मात्र विकल्प नजर आया। मैटीक की परीक्षा में छः माह बाकि था और मेरी तैयारी कुछ नहीं। अब मैं अपने एक मात्र विकल्प को लेकर बढ़ चल। प्यार का सिलसिला थम गया। प्रेम पत्र लिख कर रीना को दिल की बात बता दी। पहले पढ़ाई फिर प्यार होगा। उसने भी सहमति दे दी। पर मेरा मार्गदर्शक कोई नहीं था। पैसे का भी अभाव था सो किसी तरह एक आध टीशनी पकड़ा और स्वाध्याय मे जुट गया।

----------


## xman

‘‘बगलुआ’’ यह मेरा नाम था जो मेरी फूआ की सास जैतपुरवली पुकारती थी। गांव के जीवन में भी बहुत सीखने और देखने को मिला। ऐसी ही एक घटना थी भूत की कहानी। आज रात को अचानक फूआ की सास जैतपुरवली के पेट में दर्द उठा और वह बेचैन हो गई। पहले घर में, फिर बाहर यह हल्ला मच गया कि जैतपुरवली को किचिन ने धर लिया।


‘‘की होलाई हो’’
‘‘किचिनिया पेटा में बच्चबा दे देलकै’’
मरकट्टी बाग में किचिनिया जैतपुरवली के पेटा में बच्चबा घुंसा देलकै, बेचारी छटपटा रहलखिन है’’
‘‘कखने होलई ई’’
‘‘‘‘संझिया, जानो हलखिन की मरकटी बगैचा में किचिन रहो है तभियो उधरे गेलखिन अब कने से भगत अइतै’’


मरकट्टी बागीचा गांव के बगल में ही आम का बागीचा था जिसके बारे में यह प्रसिद्धि थी कि शाम को वहां किचिन अर्थात भूत रहता है जो वहां से गुजरने वालों के पेट में बच्चा डाल देता है। गांव में एक गर्भवती महिला का निधन हुआ था जिसे वहीं जलाया  गया था और लोग मानते थे की मरने के बाद वह किचिन बन गई है।
गंाव में जब भी लोगों का पेट फूल जाता तो लोग इसे किचिन का प्रकोप ही मानते थे और आज भी ऐसा ही हुआ। गांव में ही एक भगत जी रहते थे उनको बुलाया गया झार-फूंक हुई तब कहीं जा कर यह मामला शांत हुआ। आज तक यह पहेली पहेली ही है कि दर्द कैसे ठीक हो गया। खैर, बचपन से ही इन चीजों मे मेरा विश्वास नहीं था और मैं रात में  भी आम का बगीचा मरकटटी बाग चला जाता था। 


संयोग से एक शाम मैं साईकिल से बरबीघा से लौट रहा था। झोला-झोली का समय था और सड़क पर एक भी आदमी नजर नहीं आ रहे थे। जैतपुरवली के साथ किचिन प्रकरण अभी परसों ही घटा था और मैं वहां से गुजर रहा था। मरकटी बाग के जैसे जैसे नजदीक आता गया वैसे वैसे कलेजे की धड़कन बढ़ने लगी। चांदनी रात भी बिल्कुल सिनेमाई थी। बाग से अभी थोड़ी दूर ही था कि एक सफेद सी चीज के सड़क पार करने का बहम हुआ। बहम इसलिए कि मैं दाबे से नहीं कह सकता कि किसी चीज को देखा। बस लगा कि जैसे किसी ने सड़क पार किया हो। कलेजे की धड़कन और तेज हो गई। साईकिल की घंटी जोर जोर से बजाने लगा। आम तौर पर इस समय सड़क पर शाम में  टहलने वाले लोग रहते थे पर आज क्या हो गया। कुछ मामला है कि कोई नजर नहीं आ रहा। कुछ ही क्षणों में कई सवाल मन में गुजर गए और साईकिल के पैंडिल पर पांव की रफ्तार तेज होने लगी। जैसे ही मरकटटी बाग के पास पहूंचा लगा कि कोई साईकिल के पिछले पहिये को जकड़ लिया हो और वह बढ़ ही नहीं रहा था। वह गर्मी और सर्दी के बीच का मौसम था पर मेरे चेहरे से पसीने की बूंद टपकने लगे और पूरा शरीर पसीने से लथ पथ हो गया। ऐसा लगा कि जैसे सांस थम ही जाएगी और आज मैं जिंदा यहां से नहीं जाउंगा। मेरा ध्यान भी पेट की ओर गया कहीं यह फूल तो नहीं रहा।* गांव में एक मान्यता यह भी थी कि लोहा  के संपर्क में रहने से किचिन या भूत नही पकड़ता सो मेरी पकड़ साईकिल पर और मजबूत हो गई। मुझे मन ही मन लग रहा था कि किचिन साईकिल छिनना चाहती है पर मैंने पूरी ताकत से साईकिल को पकड़ रखा था। जोर जोर से हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ भी प्रारंभ कर दिया। जय हनुमान ज्ञान गुण सागर।*






 साईकिल पर मेरे पांव का दबाब बढ़ता गया और मेरे शरीर में जितनी ताकत थी वह मैं साईकिल के पैडल को घूमाने में लगा रहा था और साईकिल बढ़ ही नहीं रही थी। किसी ने साईकिल को जकड़ लिया था। पर मैंने भी हार नहीं मानी और पैडल पर दबाब बनाता रहा, धीरे धीरे साईकिल बढ़ती गयी और मैं एक बार भी पीछे मुड़ कर नहीं देखा। घर तक पहूंचने में बहुत समय लगा, पर पहुंच गया। जान में जान आई, पर साईकिल का पहीया अभी भी नहीं घूम रहा था। 
 पसीने से तर-बतर जब घर पहूंचा तो फूआ ने पूछ लिया
‘‘ कि होलउ रे, पसीने पसीने होल ही’’
मैं कुछ नहीं बोला, मेरे सीने की धड़कन बढ़ी हुई थी। मैं जाकर खटिये पर लेट गया। फूआ ने लाकर पानी दिया। पानी पीने के बाद मैंने बताया,


‘‘आज किचिनिया पकड़ रहलौ हल पर हमभी साईकिलिया छोड़बे नै कलिए।’’


खैर सुबह हुई और जब मैं साईकिल को जाकर देखा तो किचिन और भूत का सारा बाकया समझ में आ गया। साइकिल के पिछले पहिये में कपड़ा फंसा हुआ था जिसकी वजह से वह घूमने में दिक्कत कर रही थी। सारा मामला समझ में आ गया पर मन में उस बागीचे के बगल से गुजरते वक्त आज भी डर लगता। 


 भूत के इस प्रकरण पर एक छोटी सी घटना याद आ गई। वह बचपन के दिन थे। मैं, गुडडू, बब्लू सहित कई दोस्त बरगद पेड़ के नीचे बैठे थे। झोला-झोली हो गई थी। तभी मेरे मन में एक खुराफात सूझी और मैं भूत भरने का नाटक करने लगा। मैं मूंह से अजीब अजीब आवाज निकालने लगा। आठ दस साथी वहां थे। पहले सभी ने इसे हल्के में लिया। किसी ने कहा देख यार यह सब मजाक ठीक नै हाउ। तो किसी ने कहा कि मैं डरने वाला नहीं पर मैं भूत भरने का नाटक करता रहा। झूमता रहा और आवाज निकालता रहा। एक एक कर सभी वहां से भाग गए पर गुडडू साहसी था उसने कहा कि हम डरे वाला नै हिअउ। नै भागबै। पर जब सभी भाग गए तो वह भी डरने लगा और जैसे ही वह भागने की कोशीश करने लगा तो मैं हंस पड़ा तब वह समझ गया कि मैं नाटक कर रहा था।

----------


## xman

देह में एक सनसनी सी दौर गई थी, बात ही कुछ ऐसी हुई। शाम का समय था और मैं हमेशा की तरह शाम में रीना के घर के बगल में स्थित कुंआं से पानी लेने के लिए गया हुआ था। इसी बीच कहीं से रीना आ रही थी। सूरज अपने घर जा चुके थे जिसकी वजह से अंधेरा होने के लक्ष्ण दिखने लगे थे। अभी पानी लेने के लिए कुंआं में बाल्टी डाला ही था की रीना पास आ गई और हमेशा की तरह उसकी चुहलबाजी शुरू हो गई। 


‘‘ की रे बरहिला, बढ़ीया से पानी भरहीं नै तो खाना नै मिलताउ’’ 


उसकी यह बात सुनते ही सटाक से पानी से भरी हुई बाल्टी निकाली और चबुतरा पर पटकते हुए रीना का हाथ पकड़ कर उमेठ दिया। 


‘‘तोंय जब गोबरा ठोकों ही तब नौरी होबोहीं की..’’ अपन काम करोहीए बराहीलगीरी नै, जादे मामा नै बनहीं’’


वह छटपटाने लगी पर उसकी उस छटपटाहट में एक अलग सा एहसास था जैसे वह वांहों में आ जाना चाहती है। 


‘‘छोड़ हाथा, नै तो ठीक नै हो ताउव, हल्ला करे लगबै’’


और वह छटक कर भागने की कोशिश की और इस हाथापाई में मेरा हाथ उसके सीने से सरकता हुआ गुजर गया। इस छुअन ने सनसनी पैदा कर दी। यह पहला एहसास था, इस तरह से उसको छूने का। धड़कने तेज हो गई। जोर जोर से सांस चलने लगी और रगों में खून का बहाव ही तेज हो गया।


सनसनी का यह सिलसिला दूसरी तरफ भी थी और वह हिरणी की तरह कुलांचे भरती हुई छटक कर भाग गई। इस एक छोटे से एहसास ने मुझे तर-बतर कर दिया। किशोरवस्था का यह दौर भटकाव का होता है, ऐसा सुन रखा था पर आज मन काबू में नहीं था। घर आया, लैम्प जलाकर पढ़ने के लिए बैठ गया पर किताबों में मन ही नहीं रमता। जाने क्या हो गया। कुछ कुछ अजीब सा होने लगा था। उस रात बेचैनी में कट गई। सारी रात जागता रहा और मन कल्पनाओं की उंची उड़ान भरता रहा।
 इस घटना का असर काफी गहरा हुआ। रीना अब कई दिनों से नजर नहीं आ रही थी। मेरे मन में भी कई तरह के ख्याल आने लगे और सबसे बुरा ख्याल यह कि शायद वह बुरा मान गई। पर मन को मैं समझाता कि मैंने जान बूझ कर ऐसा तो नहीं किया। कभी कभी यह भी सोंचता कि वह क्या सोंच रही होगी। कितना नीच हूं मैं। खैर भविष्य संबारने के जज्बे में सारी कल्पनाआंे को समुंद्र में जा कर दूसरे दिन डुबो दिया और मैट्रीक की परीक्षा अच्छी गई। मैं प्रथम श्रेणी से उतीर्ण हुआ। गांव में सबसे अधिक अंक गुडडू को आया उसके बाद मेरा नंबर था। लोग पुछने लगे 
‘‘कखने पढ़ो हलही रे।’’
पर इसमें मेरे स्वाध्याय का हाथ तो था ही साथ ही साथ बिहारी डिग्री का भी बड़ा योगदान था। परीक्षा केन्द्र सामस में बनाया गया था जहां परीक्षा देने के लिए सब साथी पैदल करीब आठ किलोमीटर प्रति दिन जाते थे। मैट्रीक की परीक्षा मेरे यहां किसी पर्व त्योहार के कम नहीं होते। घरों में पकबान बनते, कुटुम-नाता सब दूर दूर से यह जान कर आते कि परीक्षा होने वाली है। सालियों के नये नये जीजा जी नहीं आये तो हंगामा हो जाता बड़ा खत्म आदमी है। और परीक्षा केन्द्र का नजारा भी मेले की तरह रहता। पच्चीस हजार से अधिक लोग केन्द्र के आस पास होते और नकल करने को लेकर तरह तरह की योजनाऐं बनती। परीक्षा केन्द्र पर विषयों के जानकारों की काफी पूछ होती और उनके आस पास थीन पेपर और कार्बन लेकर पुर्जा बनाने वालों को जमाबड़ा लगा रहता और इसकी कीमत बसूली जाती। अपने अपने परीक्षार्थियों को पर्चा पहूंचाना भी एक कला की श्रेणी में आता और इसके लिए एक्सपर्ट को बुलाया जाता जो तेज दौड़ सके अथावा दीवाल बगैरह फांद सके। मेरा पर्चा पहूंचाने के लिए नन्दनामा से रिश्तेदार मुकेश दा को बुलाया गया। एक परीक्षार्थी पर आठ-दस लोग। पर्चा लेकर केन्द्र की ओर बढ़ने से पहले हाथ में आठ दस रूपये का रेजगरी रखना पड़ता और यदि सामने पुलिस का कोई जवान दिख जाए तो डरने की जरूरत नहीं होती बस आप के हाथ में रखे रेजगरी को कुर्बान होना पड़ता। पुलिस वाला दौड़ दौड़ कर पुर्जा पहूंचाने वालों को पकड़ता और उससे बसूली करने लगता और इसी बीच जो तेज होता वह झट से पुर्जा पहूंचा देता।




और इस तरह मैंने प्रथम श्रेणी प्राप्त किया। हां परीक्षा केन्द्र पर ही पहली बार मैं मोटरसाईकिल चलाना सीखा। वह हीरो मजेस्टीक मोपेड थी जिसपर सवार होकर बरबीघा का पवन माहुरी आता था। उस मोपेड को बब्लू ने स्कूल से बाहर लुढ़काते हुए किया और झट से मैं उस पर बैठ गया, मोपेड जब सड़क पर आई तो गुडडू और बब्लू ने उसे धक्का दे दिया और वह स्टार्ट हो गई। फिर क्या था मोपेड लेकर मैं नौ दो ग्यारह। चलाना जानता नहीं था पर चला रहा था और कई किलोमिटर जाकर लौट आया। यहां आया तो हंगामा मचा हुआ था। पवन चिल्ला रहा था यह ठीक नहीं है। बस।

----------


## xman

दोस्तों मैं तीन दिन के लिए शादी में जा रहा हूँ बाकि की कहानी वापस आकर लिखूंगा
दोस्तों ये कहानी बहुत बड़ी है इंतजार करें

----------


## sweet soniya

Mitra kafi achchi kahani hai.dil kar raha hai bas padti hi rahun.dil ke kafi najdik aur hriday k taar ko chune wali kahani hai. Jaldi se puri kare intejar karna mushkil ho raha hai. Repo udhar raha ek din me do baar nahi de sakti isliye

----------


## VINODBISHT

BAHUT HI BADIYA STORY HAIN DOST

----------


## meenarp1

कहानी बहुत अच्छी है पोस्ट करते रहो दोस्त

----------


## xman

इस बीच कई दिनों तक रीना से उस घटना के बाद बातचित हीं हो पाई कभी कभी दिख भी गई पर जैसे ही नजर मिली वह शर्मा कर कुलांचे भरती भाग जाती। जाने कैसी शर्म थी जो इतने दिनों तक साथ निभा रही थी और मुझे भी कुछ कहने की हिम्मत नहीं हो पाई। पर मैट्रीक का रिजल्ट आने के बाद वह मेरे घर आई-  

आंय शेरपरवाली बबलूआ फस्ट लइलको मिठाईया नै खिलाभे’’
मेरे फूआ से वह बोली और उसने झट से मुझ पर टाल दिया। 
‘‘आउ हको जाके पुछो’’
वह मेरे कमरे में आई।


‘‘तब की इरादा है मिठाई चलतै।’’
‘‘हां चलतई नै जरूरी खिलइबई’’
बस इतनी ही बात हुई और फिर पढ़ाई की बातें होने लगी। 


‘‘कहां इंटर में नाम लिखैइमही।’’
‘‘देखीं, पटना जायके तो पैसा नै हई, यहीं एसकेआर कॉलेज में लिखाइबै’’ 


जुवां से हमदोनों की बातें हो रही थी जिसे हर कोई सुन रहा था पर नजरों की भाषा नजरें समझ रही थी। दोनों की नजर रह रह कर उठ जाती और उसमें एक अजीब सा शुरूर की झलक मिलती। दोनों एक दूसरे से अपने दिल की बात कह जाते। 


जाते जाते रीना ने हाथ में थाम रखा प्रेम पत्र मुझे दे दिया। प्रेम पत्र कम भविष्य की चिंता इसमें अधिक थी। आगे क्या करना है। आदि इत्यादी....


सिलसिला चल रहा था घीरे घीरे और इस सब के बीच हमदोनों के प्रेम प्रसंग को अभी तक कोई नहीं जान सका था पर अब लोगों को इसकी भनक लगने लगी थी पर शक  ही था सिर्फ। पर कुछ घटनाऐं ऐसी घटने लगी की मैं भी नहीं समझ सका और पूरा गांव भी जान गया।


इस बीच मैं कॉलेज जाने लगा था। कॉलेज का पहला दिन भी यादगार ही रहा। यादगार इस मायने में कि पहला ही दिन गुडडू बिना एडमीशन के ही मेरे साथ क्लास चला गया। फीजिक्स का क्लास था और कड़क माने जोने वाले गुप्ता जी क्लास लेने आये। पहला दिन सा, सो सभी लड़के से नाम और रौल नंबर पूछ रहे थे। जब मेरी बारी आई तो मैंने बता दिया पर वहीं बगल में बैठा गुडडू से जब पूछा गया तो उसने बताया कि वह एडमीशन नहीं कराया है। यह जानकर गुप्ताजी भड़क गये।


‘‘कॉलेज है कि दलान बना दिया, पढ़ना लिखना है नहीं आ जाते हो कॉलेज, तुम्हारे जैसे ही लोग कॉलेज मंे आकर उधम मचाते है। निकलो क्लास से’’


गुप्ता जी का इतना कहना की गुडडू भड़क गया। क्लास से निकलते निकलते दरबाजे से उसने जो किया उसे देख मेरे साथ सभी स्तब्ध रह गये। दरबाजे पर पहंूचते ही गुडडू ने गुप्ता जी को गाली दे दी।


‘‘साला बाबा बनो हीं, निकल बाहर आज तोरा मथबा नै फाड़ देहिऔ त कहियें’’ 


गुडडू को चूंकी इस कॉलेज में नहीं पढ़ना था सो उसने ऐसा किया। उसकी छानबीन हुई, 


‘‘कहां का लड़का था, तुम्हारे बगल में बैठा था बताओं’’


डर से मैं बता दिया और उसका गुस्सा मुझ पर उतारा गया, पिटाई लगी। कॉलेज का दूसरा दिन भी यादगार ही रहा जब जन्तुविज्ञान का क्लास लेने के लिए पहली बार प्रो. रिजमी सर आये तो उनका पहला लेक्चर मेरे जीवन पर गहरी छाप छोड़ गया। उन्होंने छात्रों को समझाते हुए कहा


‘‘कोई विद्यार्थी किसी से कमजोर है तो वह खुद को कमजोर नहीं समझे। नियमित अध्यनन और तेज विद्यार्थी यदि बारह घंटे पढ़ता है तो वह चौदह घंटा पढ़े मैं दाबा करता हूं कि वह उससे आगे रहेगा’’


मैंने उनके इस मंत्र को गुरू मंत्र मान कर अपनाया और स्वाध्याय में जुट गया। आर्थीक तंगी थी पर मन में डाक्टर बनने का सपना पाल लिया। जीवविज्ञान की रूची थी सो उसमें पढ़ई करने लगा। प्रो. रिजमी सर के बातें का असर यह हुआ कि इंटर का परीक्षा आते आते मैं अपने क्लास के अच्छे विद्यार्थी की श्रेणी में आने लगा। यह बाकया भी यादगार है। इंटर का अंतिम दिन था और परीक्षा का फॉर्म भराने लगा था। रिजमी सर जगरूक शिक्षकों में थे सो उन्होंने प्रायौगिक कक्षा में अंतिम दिन क्वीज प्रतियोगिता का आयोजन किया। लड़के लड़कियों को दो भागों में बांट दिया। एक भाग में मैं और कुछ कॉलेज के विद्यार्थी थे और दूसरे भाग में रिजमीं सर से ट्युशन में पढ़ाई करने वाले विद्यार्थी। क्वीज शुरू हुआ तो मेरे गु्रप से एक मैं और एक वहीं छात्रावास में रहने वाला राजू प्रश्नों का जबाब दे रहे थे और दूसरे गु्रप में सारे लड़के तेज थे पर क्वीज के अंत में जब परिणाम आया तो मेरा गु्रप जीत गया और उस जीत का श्रेय मुझे मिला। उन्हांेने मेरी पीठ थपथपाई थी। इसी बीच दूसरे दिन मैं बाजार से आ रहा कि कि पान की गुमटी के पास रिजमी सर, देव बाबू सहित करीब आधा दर्जन प्रोफेसर मेरी ओर इशार करते हुए कुछ बातें कर रहे थे और मैं जैसे ही नजदीक आया मुझे बुला लिया गया। मैं चुंकी संकोची स्वभाव का था इसलिए नर्वस था। जाने क्या कहेगें। रिजमी सर ने सीधे सवाल दागा


‘‘कहां ट्युशन पढ़ते हो’’
‘‘कहीं नहीं सर’’
‘‘तब इतना अच्छा कैसे जानते हो’’


‘‘ जी आपने ही पढ़ाया है सर, आपके पहले क्लास का मंत्र को अपना कर घर में ही पढ़ता हूं’’


‘‘कहां घर है, किसका बेटा हो’’


बताया तो लोगों ने दांतों तले उंगली दबा ली। बाजार से वास्ता रखने वाले लगभग सभी लोग मेरे पिताजी को जानते थे, एक शराबी के रूप में।


खैर कॉलेज की बातें फिर कभी। अभी तो एक लड़की थी दीवानी सी और वह मुझ पर मरती थी। ऐसी ही एक लड़की का प्रवेश मेरे जीवन मंे हुआ। उसका नाम था उषा जो वहीं अपनी बड़ी बहन के यहां पढ़ने आई और पता नहीं क्यों मुझ पर फिदा हो गई

----------


## xman

‘‘बबलु बौउआ, हमर बहिन आइलै हैं पढ़े खातिर जरि मिल के कुछ सलाह नै दे देबहो।’’
‘‘काहे नै देबई, भईया के साली आधी घरवाली’’ कखने मिलाइभो’’
‘‘आहो ने अभिये, देखो ने की पढ़तै से ओकरा पते नै है, जरी समझा दहो बउआ।’’
मुझको बबलु बौउआ कहने वाली एक मात्र भौजी थी। पता नहीं कैसे पर कुछ ही महिनों के परिश्रम से गांव में यह खबर फैल गई थी कि मैं भी पढ़ाकू हो गया हूं और इसलिए भौजी ने अपनी बहन को किस विषय से पढ़ाई करे इसके लिए समझाने कह रही थी। गली से गुजरते समय भौजी ने देख लिया और पुकार लगा दी, भला किसकी मजाल जो नहीं जाता, सो मैं भी गया। वहीं ओसारा पर चौकी लगा था और मैं बैठ गया। भौजी ने अपनी बहन को बुलाया,
‘‘यह देखो बाउआ इहे हो हम्मर नकचढ़ी बहिन, समझा दहो।’’
लड़कियों के मामले में मैं बड़ा ही कमजोर रहा हूं और यदि कोई सामने हो तो उसे देखने की हिम्मत नहीं होती और मैं ही शर्मा जाता, हां चोरी चोरी चुपके चुपके अैर बात है। आज भी ऐसा ही हो रहा था। भौजी बोलती तब मैं कुछ पूछता और वह जबाब देती। इस सब के बीच भौजी की बातों से यह समझ गया कि इसके सामने भौजी ने मेरी खूब प्रशन्सा कर दी है जिसकी वजह से यह संकोंच कर रही है। कुछ देर बाद भौजी अंदर चली गई और राधा (पुकारू नाम था) मेरे सामने एक दो हाथ की दूरी पर नजरें झुकाए खड़ी थी। जैसे ही मैने देखा की वह मेरी ओर नहीं देख रही है मैं उसकी ओर अपनी नजरें जमा दी। वह नाटे कद-कठी की खूब डीलडौल वाली लड़की थी। करीब पांच, सवा-पांच फीट की राधा का महज रंग ही सांवला था पर उसके चेहरे पर एक अजीब सा आकर्षण था जो किसी को भी आकर्षित कर सकता था। उसका डीलडौल एक कसाब लिये था। भरा भरा देह, कजरारी आंख, गोल गोल गाल, बड़ी बड़ी आंखें और कमर से बहुत नीचे तक झुमते लंबे बाल। उसने आंखों में काजल लगा रखा था। सबसे बढ़कर जिस चीज पर मेरी नजर ठहर गई वह थी उसका उरोज। दो बड़े बड़े, दोनो प्रतिस्पर्धा कर रही है एक दूसरे से और अंगिया से बाहर आने को बेताब सी दिखती। उसका पल्लू भी थोड़ा सड़का हुआ था। मैं बेचैन हो गया और नजरें झुका ली। इतने पर भी वह नजरे झुकाये रही और मैं उसके रूप-यौवन का रस चोर भंवरे की तरह पीता रहा। खैर, साहस कर मैंने पूछ लिया। 


‘‘ कौन विषय पढ़े ले चाहो हो जी, अपन गांव छोड़ कर यहां अइलहो हें कुछ सोंचई के ने’’
‘‘नै अइसन कुछ सोंच के ता नै अइलिए हें, जे तोरा सब के सलाह होतइ उहे पढ़ लेबै’’
‘‘तभिओ अपन की विचार है, विदारर्थी के अपने मन से पढ़े के चाही, कम से कम हम तो इहे कहबो, बाकि अपन अपन विचार’’
‘‘जी नै, दीदी कहलखिन कि अपने से विचार कर लियै तब मन बनाईए इहे से अभी कुछ नै सोंचलिए हें’’
उसके साथ बातचीत तो चल रही थी पर मेरी नजर बार बार उठ जाती और उसकी नजर हमेशा मैं जमीन में गड़ा हुआ पाता। बातचीत का यह सिलसिला घंटों चला, विषय तक बात पहूंचते पहूंचते मैंने अपनी पसंद का विषय उसे जीवविज्ञान बता दिया। साथ ही कुछ सवाल भी दागे जैसे अमीबा का प्रजनन कैसे होता है? परागन क्या है?आदि।
कैरियर को लेकर भी बात हुई जिसमें डाक्टर बनने की बात हुई। बात चलती रही, इस बीच उसने एक बार भी अपने पल्लू को संभालने का प्रयास नहीं किया और अंत में जब उसके चेहरे पर नजर गई तो मैं दंग रह गया, वह पसीने से बोथ थी। चेहरे से पसीना पानी बन कर टपक रहा था, ब्लाउज भींग गए थे और एक खास बात थी कि उसकी सांसे जोर जोर से चल रही थी। मैं वहां अजीब सा महसूस करने लगा। इतने देर तक इस विषम परस्थिति में बात करने का पहला अनुभव था। लगा की रगों में खून का बहाव तेज हो गया है और वह फट पड़ेगा। मैं वहां से जाना चाहता था, सो भौजी को आवाज दी, 
‘‘जाहीओ’’ 
‘‘काहे बउआ, बैठो ने, कहते हुए वह आ गई और अन्त में इंटर की पढ़ाई जीवविज्ञान के साथ करने का फैसला हुआ।


इस बीच शाम में हम लोग तालाब के किनारे बरगद के पेंड़ के नीचे बैठना शुरू कर दिया था। इस बैठकी में गांव से लेकर सिनेमा सभी तरह की बातें होती, और यह भी योजना बनती की आज किसका आम तोड़ना है पर आज उस बैठकी में दूसरी बात ही उठ गई। बात सामदेव ने छेड़ी, वह दूसरे के घरों की खबर लाने वाला खबरीलाल था और कौन लड़की का किसके साथ चक्कर चल रहा है इस विषय का वह विशेषज्ञ था। उसकी उर्म भी हम सबे अधिक थी।
‘‘सुनलही ने हो, मल्हूआ के बाबूजी अपन पुतौहुये से फंसल हखीन, सब दलान पर बड़का आदमी इहे चर्चा अभी कर रहलै हें’’
‘‘धत्त साल, इहे सब खबर रखें हें, इहो ने पगला गेलई हे, लंद फंद खिस्सा करते रहतै’’
मैने टोकते हुए कहा पर सामदेवा का समर्थन करते हुए कमलेश ने भी हांमी भर दी।
‘‘ सचे बात है तउ, सब तो कह रहलै हें, तोरा काहे जबूर लगो है’’ बाद में इस बात की छान बीन हुई और अपने अपने स्तर से सभी ने इस बात का पता लगाया और अन्त में उस बरगदी बैठक खाने में इस बात पर फैसला हो गया कि यह बात सही। खास कर सामदेव ने जरूरी  जानकारी दी।
‘‘ जानो ही हो कल बाप बेटा में खूब लड़ाई होलइ, मल्हुआ कह रहलै हल कि हम हरियाणा कमाई ले गेलिओ और तों हमर मौगी के फुसला लेला।, अब मल्हुआ हरियाणा पंजाब नै जइतै, इम साल यहीं खेती करतै।’’
मल्हुआ के बाबूजी मास्टर साहब, सरकारी स्कूल में मास्टर थे और इसी नाम से जाने जाते थे। मास्टर के बारे में गांव के लोग अक्सर कहा करते कि जिस मास्टर ने स्कूल में बच्चों को नहीं पढ़ाया उसका बेटा भी अनपढ़ रहता है और इस बात का प्रमाण मास्टर साहब के रूप में मौजूद था। मास्टर साहब कभी समय पर स्कूल नहीं गए और गए भी तो पढ़ाया नहीं और उनका बेटा मल्हूआ गंबार है। तीन साल पहले ही शादी हुुई थी। खूब तिलक दिया गया था। कई बरतुहार आया और अन्त में नवादा जिले के नरहट में उसकी शादी हुई। बारात में खूब स्वागत किया गया और दुल्हन के बारे में गांव भर में चर्चा चली थी कि बुरबकबा मल्हूआ के कन्याय श्रीदेवी मिललै है। शादी के एक साल बाद ही मल्हूआ कमाने के लिए हरियाणा चला गया।


इस सब के बीच मैं शकून महसूस कर रहा था, मेरी चर्चा किसी के द्वारा अभी नहीं हो रही थी। शाम को वहीं बरगद के पेंड़ के नीचे बैठा था कि बाहर जाती रीना वहीं से गुजर रही थी अपनी सहेलियांे के साथ, मुझे देखा तो दाग लिया गोला, ‘‘खूब साली के साथ मटरगस्ती होबो है यार आज कल, पूरा राय-मशबरा देल जा है’’ मैं समझ गया रीना को राधा से मिलने वाली बात का किसी तरह से पता चल गया। हो गया फेरा, चुंकी वह अपनी सहेलियों को सुनाते हुए यह बात कही थी सो मैं चुप रहा पर एक बात समझ गया कि राधा से मिलने में आगे खतरा है। दूसरे दिन फिर से भौजी का बुलाहट आ गया और मैंने जाने से इंकार नहीं किया.....

----------


## xman

प्यार सच्चा हो तो राहें भी निकल आतीं है
बिजलियां अर्ष से खुद रास्ता दिखलाती है।

रेडियो के इस दौर में गजल की ये पंक्तियां याद हो गई थी और अपने प्यार में कोई बेइमानी नहीं हो ऐसा हमेशा प्रयास करता रहा सो राधा के बारे में मेरे मन मे कोई बुरा ख्याल कभी नहीं आया, हां चूंकी रीना की नजर उस तरफ थी सो मुझे एक ऐसा हथियार मिल गया जिसको सान पर चढ़ा कर मैं इसकी धार को चोखा करता रहता। दूसरे दिन जब राधा के घर गया तो आठवां आशचर्य हुआ, राधा आइने के सामने बन-संवर रही थी तभी मेरी नजर उस तरफ गई, वह सिंदूर कर रही थी। बाद के दिनों में बहुत कुछ जानने का मौका मिला राधा के बारे में और वह एक फिल्मी चरित्र की तरह उभर कर सामने आई। राधा पढ़ना चाहती थी इसलिए नहीं की उसे कुछ करना है बल्कि इसलिए कि उसे अपने पति से छुटकारा चाहिए। राधा की शादी मां बाप में बचपन में गांव के बड़े किसान से कर दी थी। एक दिन बात ही बात में भौजी ने बताया भी

‘‘ बीस पच्चीस बीधा खेत है बबलू बउआ और सोंचों की चाहि, पर इ मुंहझौंसी के दुल्हा पसंदे नै हो, कहो है गोबर ठोकबा घर में नै जइबै।’’ 

कुछ दिन से आने जाने से जान सका था कि राधा बहुत गंभीर लड़की है पर उसके चेहरे पर हमेशा हंसी की एक पतली रेखा तैरती रहती था पर आज अपने बहन के मुंह से दुल्हे और ससुराल के बारे में बातें सुन कर उसके चेहरे पर उदासी छा गई और लगा जैसे वह रो देगी और बोल पड़ी...

‘‘देख दीदी हमर ससुराल के बारे में कुछ बात मत कह नै तो हम यहां नै रहबै, हम्मरा इ सब नै सोहाबो है’’
काहे नै सोहाबो है ? सैंया के छोड़ देमहीं कि, की खराबी है उनखा में।’’
‘‘हां छोड़ देबै, हम कहिनों उ घर में नै जइबै’’ राधा के प्रतिकार की भाषा एकदम कठोर थी और अमूमन अपनी बड़ी बहन से शालीनता से बात करने वाली राधा आज तन कर जबाब दे रही थी।
 उधर रीना को मेरा राधा के घर आना जाना नहीं सुहा रहा था और वह इस बात से चिढ़ तो पहले से ही रही थी इसका विरोध करने लगी। एक दिन आकर घर में धमक पड़ी। फूआ के सामने किताब और पढ़ाई की बातें हुई और उसके जाते ही बरस पड़ी।
‘‘खूब मस्ती हो रहलै है रधिया के साथ, हमरा ई सब नै सोहाबो है, जादे स्माट बने के कोशीश नै करींह।’’ खूब जनोहिए कि उ छौड़ी कतना मर्दमराय है’’
‘‘अउसन कोई बात नै है जे तों समझ रहलीं हें, भौजी बोलालें हकखीन त की करिये।’’
खूब बहस हुआ और अन्त में रीना का कारगर हथियार आंसू के रूप में निकल आये और मैंने आत्मसमपर्ण कर दिया। रीना ने राधा के बारे में कई बातों की जानकारी इक्कठा कर ली है और उसने ही बताया कि
‘‘रधिया तो अपन सांय के कोहबरे दिन भगा देलकै, और ससुराल जइबे नै करो है।’’
खैर मैने माफी मांगी और राधा के पास नहीं जाने का भरोसा दिलाया पर राधा का लगाव बना रहा और बात बेबात वह मेरे घर आने जाने लगी। इतना ही नहीं जब कॉलेज जाना होता तो वह भी पता नहीं कैसे, पीछे लग जाती। धीरे धीरे रास्तों में बातें होने लगी। बहुत ही निष्छल सा वर्तालप। रास्ते से लेकर कॉलेज तक चलता। किताबों और विषयों की ज्यादा बात होती। चुंकि राधा शादीशुदा थी सो कॉलेज में उससे बातचीत करने में कोई खास दिक्कत नहीं होती, वरना ग्रामीण माहौल के कॉलेज में लड़कियों से बात करने का मतलब होता गड़बड़ और जंगल में आग की तरह इसकी चर्चा फैल जाती। एक दिन एक दोस्त ने साथ देख पूछ लिया,
‘‘के है हो’’ 
मेरे मुंह से अनायास ही निकल गया..
‘‘हमर कन्याय है’’
‘‘हत्त, की कहो हीं, राधा को अपनी पत्नी बताना उसे हजम नहीं हो रहा था तो हमने कहा कि राधा से ही पूछ लो और उसने जब राधा की तरफ नजर धुमाई तो उसका सिर हांमी में हिल गया। मुझे अहसास हुआ कि मैंने गलती कर दी।

उधर मैट्रीक के बाद रीना की पढ़ाई परिवार बालों ने बंद करा दी थी। गांव में उस समय चलन ही था की लड़की कॉलेज जाकर बिगड़ जाती है और फिर दशवां पास हो जाने के बाद बरतुहारी में कोई दिक्कत नहीं होती। खैर यह सिलसिला चल ही रहा था कि राधा से मांगी एक पुस्तक में से मेरे नाम लिखा एक प्रेम पत्र मिला जिसमें राधा ने मुझसे अपने प्रेम की बात बेबाकी से लिख दी। पत्र क्या था जैसे किसी चित्रकार ने उसे सजाया हो, दिल की तस्वीर से लेकर गुलाब और कमल के फुलों के बीच बबलू और राधा लिया था साथ ही साथ कई तरह के शेर।


मैं पत्र को लेकर उहापेह में रहा, जबाब दें या नहीं, किसी कोने मे सकारात्कमक जबाब देकर लाभ उठाने की बात भी आती पर रीना का प्यार, यह तो धोखा हो जाएगा और प्यार में धोखा हो तो प्यार नहीं मिलता ऐसी समझ बना ली थी सो इस पत्र का जबाब मैंने नहीं दिया और उससे मिलना जुलना बंद कर दिया। एक दिन पत्र को रीना को पढ़ा दिया और वह आग बबुला हो गई। उसी समय उससे लड़ने जाने लगी पर मैंने यह कह कर रोक लिया कि यह मेरे तरफ से यह नहीं है और इससे हंगामा हो जाएगा। गांव में अभी अपने संबंधों को कोई नहीं जानता सो चुप रहो।

एक दिन गर्मी की दोपहर मैं अपने घर चौंकी पर सोया था। दोपहर की उस गहरी नींद से मैं अकबका कर उठ गया। लगा जैसे मेरा दम घुंट जाएगा। मेरी नींद खुली तो देखा कि सोने से पुर्व खिड़की पर रखी किताब को राधा लेने का प्रयास कर रही थी और इस प्रयास में उसके छाती मेरे चेहरे को अपने आगोश में ले रखा था और यह कुछ अधिक समय तक चलता रहा था जिससे मेरी नींद टूट गई पर उसने हटने का प्रयास नहीं किया। अजीब सा लगा। मैं लगभग उसे ढकेलता हुआ हटाया पर वह मुस्कुरा रही थी। अब समझा, उसके प्रेम पत्र का जबाब नहीं देना खतरनाक हुआ और उसने इसे मेरी हामी समझ ली। मेरे घर में आज कोई नहीं था और वह कमरे में आ गई थी

----------


## xman

इस प्रेम त्रिकोण का अंत करना ही मुझे श्रेष्यकर लगा और मैं मन ही मन सोंच रहा था कि रधिया को रीना के बारे में सब कुछ बता दूं पर उसके चेहरे के हाव-भाव और उसके प्रेमपूर्ण व्यवहार की वजह से मैं ऐसा करने का हिम्मत नहीं जुटा सका पर मैंने उसे इस तरह की हरकत करने से यह कह कर रोक दिया कि यह सब ठीक नहीं है। पर रधिया पर प्रेम की खुमारी थी सो वह थोड़े गुस्से में बोली
‘‘ की खराबी है, प्रेम करो हियय बुराई की है।’’
‘‘समाज एकरा ठीक नै मानों है’’ मैं ऐसा कह ही रहा था कि वह वहां से हंसती हुई भाग गई पर जब वह मेरे घर से निकल रही थी तभी रीना आ गई, लगता है किसी तरह से उसने उसे मेरे घर में देख लिया और आते ही घर से निकल रही रधिया को रोक कर उस पर बरस पड़ी।
‘‘आंय गे छौंड़ी, कुछो शरम नै हौ, अपन गांव से दुसरको के गांव आके इहे सब करमहीं।’’
‘‘की इहे सब करमहीं, की कइलिऐ हें’’ रधिया भी भड़कते हुए जबाब दिया। उसे क्या पता कि रीना सब कुछ जानती है और उसने उसका प्रेम पत्र भी पढ़ लिया है सो वह उससे कड़क कर बोलना चाही पर रीना ने जो जबाब दिया तो वह सकपका कर भाग गई। रीना ने उसे कहा कि जा कर दीदी को तुम्हारा प्रेम पत्र दिखातें है और राधा समझ गई की यह सब कुछ जानती है। खैर मेरे लिए राहत की बात यही थी रीना को मैंने बता दिया था और जब रीना मेरे घर आई तो वह नाराज इस बात से हो गई कि मैं रधिया को अपने संबंध के बारे में क्यों नहीं बताता, तब रीना को मैंने समझाया कि अभी तक तो अपने बारे में गांव में कोई नहीं जानता पर जैसे ही उसे बताउंगा सब जान जाएगे, पर रीना में मुझसे ज्यादा साहस थी सो उसने तन कर जबाब दिया, 
‘‘ तब केकरा परवाह है, डरो हिययै की किकरो से, प्यार किया तो डरना क्या।’’
रीना का यह एक साहसिक अंदाज था जिसने मुझे हिम्मत दिया। मैं रीना को कुछ समझा पाता इससे पहले ही रूठ गई कि कहीं तुम्हारे मन में भी तो पाप नहीं। रीना को मैं यह कैसे समझा पाता कि मन में पाप रहता तो अभी कुछ क्षण पूर्व जहां था वहां जीवन के अलौकीक आनंद में गोंता लगा रहा होता पर मेरे मन में पाप होने की बात जैसे ही रीना ने कही वैसे ही मन के किसी कोने में यह आवाज आने लगी कि कहीं यह बात ही तो सच नहीं। मेरे मन में पाप नहीं होता तो उसे बता ही देता पर छुपाने का यह बहाना, बहाना ही तो है। मैं भी सोंचने लगा शायद ऐसा कुछ है। खैर रीना चली गई थी रूठ कर, पर मैं जानता था कि वह कैसे मानेगी। रीना को मनाने और रिझाने का कई तरीका हमेशा आजमाता रहा और इसी में से एक तरीका आज अहले सुबह चार बजे हाथ आ गया। हुआ यूं कि सुबह सुबह कॉलेज के मैदान में दौड़ने जाता था जिसमें कई दोस्त साथ भी होते थे पर आज सुबह जैसे ही घर से निकला देखा रीना के घर में हंगामा मचा हुआ है। कौतुहलवश चला गया।
‘‘की होलई ?’’
‘‘सांप है’’ 
रीना ने जबाब दिया, देखा वह एक कोने मे दुबकी हुई है और घर के लोग लाठी और गड़ासा लाने के लिए गुहार लगा रहे थे। जीवविज्ञान का छात्र होने की वजह से मैंने सांपों के बारे में खूब अध्ययन किया था और कौन सा सांप विषैला है और कौन सा विषहीन मैं बता सकता था और इस वजह से गांव मंे कभी कभी यदि विषहीन सांप दिख जाता तो उसे पकड़ लेता था और दोस्तों को डराता जिसमें हड़होड़ मामू और डोरबा सांप प्रमुख था। आज रीना के घर में उसे प्रभावित करने का एक मौका मिल गया था। सांप चापाकल के बगल में बैठा था और उसके मुंह में मेंढ़क थी। मेंढ़क की आवाज से ही लोग जान सके थे की सांप है। मैं वहां गया और देखने का प्रयास किया कि सांप कहां है पर वहां हल्का अंधेरा था और सांप बहुत बड़ा, लगभग तीन चार-फीट और मोटा भी। मैंने अनुमान लगाया कि धामिन सांप होगा जो कि विषहीन है। बस क्या था मैं रीना और उसके घर वालों को इम्प्रेस करने के लिए जब तक कोई कुछ समझ भी पाता तब तक सांप को गर्दन और पूंछ की तरफ से पकड़ा और लेकर निकल गया। रीना के घर में कोहराम मच गया। रीना की मां और रीना रोने लगी पर मैं आब देखा न ताब सांप को पकड़कर घर से बाहर चला गया, पर घर से बाहर आने पर मेरा रोंआ रोंआ सिहर गया। *बाहर हल्की रौशनी होने की वजह से मैं सांप को पहचान गया। वह गेहूमन सांप था, नाग। एक दम विषैला। मैं कांप गया। डर के मारे शरीर में सच की सिहरन उस गर्मी के मौसम में होने लगा थी पर मैंने साहस नहीं छोड़ा और सांप को पकड़े रहा बल्की उसकी गर्दन पर मेरी पकड़ और कड़ी हो गई।* मैं दौड़ता हुआ भागा जा रहा था और थोड़ी दूर पर स्थित एक खेत में सांप को जोर से फेक दिया और दौड़ता हुआ भाग गया।


कॉलेज से दौड़ कर आया तो घर में कोहराम मचा हुआ था। फूआ गरम थी और उसके बगल में रीना की मां भी बैठी हुई थी। 
‘‘कोढ़ीया, उमता गेलहीं हे। सांपा के पकरो हीं, हीरो बनोहीं’’ फूआ कह रही थीं वहीं रीना की मां भी समझाने लगी, 
‘‘हां  बबलु बउआ, ई की करो हो,  हमर घर में तो देखों कोहराम मच गेलई, कुछ हो जाइते हल तब बोलहो हमहीं ने बदनाम होतिओ हल।’’
मैं चुप रहा।
उधर, रीना का गुस्सा भी सांतवें आसमान पर था इस बात की मुझे गारंटी थी पर कई घंटों तक वह जब नजर नहीं आई तो इसकी पुष्टी हो गई।
 रीना को रिझाने के लिए बचपन से ही कई तरह की हरकत करता रहा हूं। इसी कड़ी में कभी घर के सामने स्थित तलाब, जिसे एक बार तैर कर पार करना अच्छे अच्छे तैराक के लिए मुश्किल होता, मैं तीन चार-बार लगातार तैरता रहता और जब फूआ को इस बात का पता लगता तो वह घर से ही चिल्लाती,
‘‘अरे छौंड़ा उमता गेलहीं रें’’ तब बंद करता। 
एक दिन ऐसा ही हुआ। शाम की बेला थी और मैं बैल को खेत से लेकर आ रहा था। धान की रोपनी का समय था। फूफा छोटे किसान थे मात्र तीन बीधा खेत थी जिसके उपज के सहारे ही सारा कारोबार जीवन का चलना था। छोटे किसानों के लिए एक जोड़ी बैल रखना मुश्किल था सो एक अन्य छोटे किसान के एक बैल के साथ भांजा करना पड़ता। दोनों की खेती मिलकर चलती। मेरा भांजा ललन राम के बैल के साथ था। हल खोल कर बैल को घर पहूंचने के लिए जा रही रहा था कि रीना के घर के पास बैल भड़क कर भाग गया और वहीं खड़ी रीना हंसते हुए बोल पड़ी, 
‘‘ हूंह ऐगो बैलो नै समभरो हौ, हमरा की समहारमीं’
फिर क्या था मुझे ताब आ गया और बैल की शामत। दो तीन हाथ का एक डंडा मेरे हाथ में था ही, मैं बैल के पीछे पीछे दौड़ गया। एक हाथ से उसकी पूछ पकड़ी और दूसरे हाथ से डंडा सटाक सटाक देता गया और बैल भागता गया। कभी बगैचा, कभी खेत, कभी तलाब। इस बीच कई बार उसकी पूछ छूट जाती और फिर सारी ताकत लगा कर पकड़ता और उसे पीट देता। अंत में बैल समझ गया और भागत हुआ बथान में जा कर धुंसा गया। मैं थक कर चूर हो गया। थोड़े देर बाद रीना मिली थी और बोल पड़ी 
‘‘पगला जा हीं की कभी कभी’’
‘‘समझ में आइलौ, तों संहलमीं की नै’’
उसे कैसे बताता कि मेरा पागल पन तो वही है।


खैर यह सिलसिला तो चल ही रहा था कि एक दिन अचानक रास्ते में मुझसे आगे जा रही रधिया ने कागज का एक टुकड़ा गिरा दिया। मेरे पीछे कई लोग आ रहे थे और कहीं इन लोगों के हाथ मंे पत्र नहीं लग जाय मैंने उसे उठा लिया। घर आकर जब उसे खोला तो वह प्रेमपत्र कम मेरी स्तुति गान अधिक थी। उसमें कई महान लोगों की सुक्तियों के सहारे मुझे यह समझाने का प्रयास किया गया था कि मैं बहुत महान हूं। धत्त तेरी की, मैंने अपना माथा ठोंक लिया। कमरे वाली प्रसंग का रधिया पर उल्टा असर हुआ और वह मुझे बहुत अच्छा आदमी समझने लगी, उसे क्या पता था कि यह सब मैंने अपनी अच्छाई के लिए कम और रीना के प्यार के लिए अधिक किया था।

----------


## xman

*प्रेम ईश्वर का प्रसाद है जिसे जिया जा सकता है जाना नहीं जा सकता। ऐसा ही कुछ मेरे साथ हो रहा है। सोना-गाना, हंसना-रोना सब रीना के साथ होता। उसे पाने के जनून में पढ़ाई करता हुआ पाया कि प्रेम जीवन को संबार सकता है।* रात में पढ़ाई छत पर होती थी। गर्मी का मौसम हो तो छत पर लालटेन जला कर बैठ जाता पर चेहरा रीना की छत की तरफ रखता, पढ़ते हुए मन में यही एहसास होता कि रीना देख रही है और सुबह जब आंख खुलती की उसी की छत को देखता जहां एक पपीहा की तरह रीना टकटकी लगाये बैठी मिलती। यह सिलसिला महिनों से चलता आ रहा था पर आज जैसे ही आंख खुली तो रीना ने ईशारा किया और जब मैं मुड़ कर देखा तो रधिया छत पर अहले सुबह जग कर मेरी तरफ देख रही है। मेरे छत पर मंुडेर नहीं थी इसलिए सोये हुआ मैं दिख जाता। रधिया को बेचैन आंखों से देखता हुआ पाकर मैं विचलित हो गया। मैं नीचे आ गया। अब मैं और रीना थोड़े अधिक सावधान हो गए थे शायद इसलिए कि जवान हो गए थे। सुबह चार बजे का समय प्रेम पत्रों कें आदान प्रदान का सबसे मुफीद समय बन गया। रीना भी छत से नीचे आती, मैं भी, और रास्ते में चलते हुए पत्रों का आदान-प्रदान हो जाता।


आज उसी समय रीना ने राह चलते हुए कहा
‘‘ काहे नै बता दे ही रधिया के सब साफ साफ, छो-पांच, छो-पांच की करो ही’’
‘‘डर लगो है वह सबके बता नै दे’’
‘‘ई में डरे की की बात है आज नै कल तो सब जनबे करतै।’’


उसी समस तय हो गया आज रधिया को सबकुछ बता देना है और जब वह मेरे घर आई तो उसे साफ साफ बता दिया कि मैं रीना से प्यार करता हूं। वह कोई दोपहर का समय था। घर के आगे बनी झोपड़ी में रीना बैठी थी, जब तक हम दोनों सो नहीं चले जाते तब तक आमने सामने रहते थे। 
‘‘काहे ले हमरा परेशान करो हीं, हम रीनमा से प्रेम करो हिऔअ’’
मेरे मुंह से ऐसा सुनना कि रधिया के देह में जैसे आग लग गई वह गुस्से से तिलमिलाने लगी।
‘‘ की बोलोहो, हमर प्यार के कोई कीमत नै है।’’
‘‘ है नै, हम आदर करो ही ओकर, मुदा प्रेम तो एकेगो से होबो है ने’’
और साथ ही रीना की ओर ईशार करता हुआ मैंने समझाया कि इसे सब कुछ बता दिया। उस समय तक टीवी का असर कुछ कुछ होने लगा था और मेरे द्वारा ईशारा किये जाने पर रीना ने एक फलांइंग किस मेरी ओर फेंक दिया। रधिया गुस्से से आग बबुला हो कर वहां से चली गई। मैं डर सा गया कहीं यह कुछ उलटा पुलटा न कर दे और मैं एहतियातन उसके प्रेम पत्र को उसके जीजा को दिखा दिया। जिसके जबाब में वे भी यही बोले कि यह लड़की नहीं सुधरेगी।


खैर रधिया के प्रेम को जिस तिरस्कार का सामना करना पड़ा वह इससे विचलित हो गई थी और इसकी सजा के रूप में यह बात सामने आई कि उसने रीना के सहेलियों तक यह बात फैला दी कि रीनमां और बबलुआ एक दूसरा से प्रेम करतें हैं। बात जंगल के आग की तरह फैल तो गई थी पर यह अभी एक उर्म तक के लोगों तक ही सीमित थी। यह जानकारी भी मुझे रीना ने ही दी। अभी तब गांव में प्रेम का पलना संभव नहीं हो सका था। गांव क्या, ईलाके में किसी ने प्रेम विवाह नहीं की थी और यह सब सिनेमाई बातें मानी जाती थी। हां, एक बात थी कि प्रेम को फंसने का एक विकृत नाम दे दिया गया था। पर अपने प्रेम के महिनों हो गए पर किसी ने आज तक नहीं जाना पर रधिया ने यह राज फाश कर दिया। हलांकि गांव में जिसने भी जाना उसे विश्वास नहीं हुआ। होता भी कैसे। 


*यह निश्छल प्रेम की अविरल घारा थी जिसकी निर्मलता ही उसकी प्राण थी।* 


आज मेरे दोस्त मुतना ने टोक दिया, 
‘‘कि हो, की सुन रहलिऔ हों’’
‘‘कि सुनो हीं’’
‘‘रीनमां कें बारे में बड़ी चर्चा है गांव में’’
‘‘तोरा की दिक्कत  है।’’
मैं अब और अधिक सावधान हो गया। सारी बात रीना में मुझे प्रेम पत्र के माध्यम से  बता दी। मैंने उसे भी बताया कि  गांव में अब जब सब लोग जान रहें है तब यह आग धीरे धीरे घर तक आएगी तैयार रहना है। 


*गांव में प्रेम होने का मतलब अभी तक साफ था कि दोनों के बीच शरीर का रिश्ता है, बस।*


ऐसा रोज हो भी रहा था। अभी कल ही वभनटोली में कहरटोली के लड़का कमलेशबा की जमकर पिटाई कर दी गई।
*‘‘साला बाभन के लड़की पर लाइन मारों हीं, काट कें फेंक देबौ।’’*
*इस बात ने आग पकड़ ली और कहर टोली के लोग भी गुहार बना कर बभनटोली आ गए,* 
*‘‘आखिर हम सब भी गांव में रहबै की नै’’। पंचायती होने की बात हुई पर इस पंचयती मंे लड़की पक्ष के लोग को इसकी सूचना कोई नहीं दे सका, कारण एक ही था घर की इज्जत है सड़क पर क्या लाना। कमलेश राम मेरा दोस्त था। मुझसे दो क्लास सीनियर था। पूरे कहरटोली में एक मात्र उसके बाबूजी नौकरी करते थे, रेलवे में। उससे दोस्ती के अभी कुछ ही महीने हुए थे। दोस्ती का कारण भी दुश्मनी बनी थी। हुुआ यूं था कि कमलेश राम के घर के पास एक सरकारी चापाकल गाड़ा गया था जो कि मैं जिस कुंए से पानी लाता था उससे थोड़ी दूरी पर था पर चापाकल से पानी लाना ज्यादा आसान था सो मैं भी अपने धर के लिए पानी वहीं से लाने लगा। पर कमलेश राम ने इसका विरोध किया और उसने यह कह कर चापाकल का हैंडल खोल लिया कि बाभन का लड़का इस चापाकल से पानी नहीं लेगा। फिर क्या था हो गया हंगामा। मैं कमलेश से वहीं भिड़ गया। उठा पटकी होने लगी, गांव के लोग जुट गए और कहार होकर बाभन से लड़ो है। मैं उस लड़ाई में जीता तो नही पर जब लोग जमा हो गए तब सभी ने छुड़ा दिया और मैं चापाकल से पानी लेकर ही दम लिया। उसके बाद कमलेश को घेर कर पीटने का प्लान बभनटोली के लड़कों के द्वारा बनायी गयी जिसकी भनक कमलेश को लगी और उसने मेरे क्रिकेट टीम के आलराउंडर खिलाड़ी संजय राम से इसकी खबर मुझको भिजबाई कि गलती हो गई। उसका कॉलेज आना जाना बंद हो गया क्योंकि कॉलेज का रास्ता भी बभनटोली होकर गुजरता था। मेरे मन में भी कुछ नहीं था और फिर संजय मेरा लंगोटिया यार भी था। मेरी आदत भी उस समय अजीब थी और मैं कहरटोली और दुसधटोली के लड़कों के साथ ही ज्यादा समय देता था। मैं जिस फाइव स्टार क्रिकेट टीम का कप्तान था वह इन्हीं सबसे मिल कर बनी हुई थी। तुला फास्टर, टिंकू स्पीनर और अनवर हीटर।* 


*इसका कारण भी था। गांव में छोटे किसान के घर से होने की वजह से मैं जात को कम और वर्ग को अधिक समझता था और इसलिए मेरे विचार भी इनके साथ ही ज्यादा मिलते थे।*


खैर, संजय के इस प्रस्ताव के बाद से कमलेश के साथ मेरी दोस्ती हो गई और जिन लोगों ने मेरे मुददे को लेकर कमलेश को पीटने की योजना बनाई वह फैल हो गयी।
पर आज नेपला सिंह ने उसकी पिटाई देवी स्थान के पास घेर कर कर दिया। बाद मंे जब कमलेश ने इस पिटाई पर से पर्दा उठाया तो मैं हक्का बक्का रह गया।
‘‘काहे ले पिटलकौ हो’’
‘‘संवरिया के फेरा में हलै, जब उ दुत्कार देलकै तो साला हमरा पर खिसयाल रहो है।’’


 मैं उसके साथ ही शाम में टहलने लगा। कमलेश के बारे में काफी लोगों ने मुझे समझाया कि वह ठीक लड़का नहीं पर उस समय कौन अच्छा और कौन बुरा यह कौन समझता था। कमलेश का संवरिया नाम की एक सांवली सी लड़की से संबध था इस बात को उसने मेरे साथ सांझा भी किया था। गांव मंे इसकी चर्चा भी खुब रही पर किसी को कुछ हाथ नहीं लगी थी सो सभी चुप थे पर अब बात बिगड़ गई थी और आज सभी जगह यह चर्चा हो रही थी कि संवरिया पेट से है

----------


## xman

बचपन से ही यह बात सालती रहती थी की जिसे लोग समाज कहते हैं वह कई चेहरों वाला होता है पर एक बात सबसे गंभीर यह देख रहा था कि छोटी छोटी बातों पर अपनों पर भी कीचड़ उछालने वाला समाज घाव को छुपाने वाला है और संवरिया के साथ भी ऐसा ही हुआ।


  खैर, आज दोपहर का समय था और मैं चिंतित मुर्दा में अपने चौंकी पर लेटा था। मेरे हाथ में एक छोटी सी किताब थी जिसका नाम मैं नहीं जानता, पर उसे पढ़ रहा था। कुछ गंभीर विषय की किताब थी जिसकी कई बातें सोंचने पर मजबूर कर रही थी। दरअसल यह किताब आज से दो तीन साल पहले हाथ तब लगी थी जब फूआ से झगड़ा कर अपने घर भाग गया था। घर में चाचा के टूटे बक्से से इसे चुराई थी। किताबों को पढ़ने का शौक तो था ही, बक्सा में किताब ढुंढ रहा था तभी नजर गई थी दो छोटी सी किताब पर जिसमें से एक का नाम था ‘‘किशोरों की सेक्स समस्याऐं’’ और दूसरा शीर्षकहीन। कौतूहलवश पहली किताब को पढ़ गया पर उसे घर में छूपा कर रखना बहुत ही मुश्किल होता था इसलिए उसे दोस्तों को दे दिया और वह गांव भर की शेर कर पता नहीं कहां था। पर दूसरी किताब की ढेर सारी बातें समझ मंे नहीं आती थी पर उसमें छोटी छोटी कहानियों के माध्यम से बहुत बात समझाई गई थी जिसमें समाज और आदमी का चरित्र का चित्रण था। उस किताब का पहला चेप्टर था सत्य की खोज जिसमें एक कहानी थी कि एक राजा को वित्त मंत्री की जरूरत पड़ी और उसने देश के सभी गणीत के विद्वानों को साक्षात्कार के लिए बुलाया। बहुत लोग जमा हुए जिसे राजा ने एक कमरे में यह कह कर बंद कर दिया कि जो गुणा-भाग कर दरवाजे से बाहर आएगा वही मंत्री बनेगा। सभी लोग छोटे से कमरे से निकलने के लिए गुणा-भाग करने लगे पर एक व्यक्ति शांति से बैठ गया। कुछ देर बाद वह उठा और दरवाजा खोल कर बाहर आ गया। सत्य की खोज यही थी। दरवाजा बाहर से बंद नहीं था।


आज फिर इस किताब को मैं पढ़ रहा था। कई बातें थी खास पर एक बात मन में बैठ रही थी जो कह रहा था कि आदमी को समाज के हिसाब से अपना चरित्र नहीं गढ़ना चाहिए बल्कि अपने हिसाब से, अपने मन के हिसाब से अच्छा आदमी बनना चाहिए। इस किताब ने गहरी छाप छोड़ी मेरे जीवन पर।


*बहुत सालों बाद, लगभग आज से दस साल के बाद यह जान सका था जो किताब मैं पढ़ता था वह ओशो रजनीश की किताब थी ‘‘ मिटटी का दीया’’।*


कई चीजें आपके जीवन पर गहरी छाप छोड़ जाती है जिसमें एक यह पुस्तक थी जिसे आज पढ़ रहा था और दूसरी यह घटना जो आज घटी थी। आज मेरी उदासी का कारण भी दूसरी घटना थी। 


     गांव में ऐसी ही एक घटना घटी जो मन को विचलित कर गया। बचपन से डायन-कमाइन, भुत-पिचास को नहीं मानता था पर आज सुबह सुबह ही मेरे दोस्त मनोज की मां को डायन के आरोप में घर से केश पकड़, खींच कर लाया गया और सौंकड़ों लोगों ने एक बीमार बच्चा को ठीक करने का दबाब बनाया। गंाव के भीड़ में ही चाची के साथ मार पीट ही नहीं किया गया, गंदी गंदी गालियां भी दी गई। बच्चा के पिता मास्टर साहब कह रहे थे 
‘‘ तों डायन हीं तब हमहूं भगत के लाइबै, लंगटे नचाइबै।’’ यदि हमर बेटवा के कुछ हो गेलउ तब तोरा सब बापुत के जिंदा जला देबौ।’’ वहीं मेरे बगल से ही किसी ने कहा 
‘‘ ई रंडीया हांकल डायन है हो, कल हमरों घूर घूर के देख रहलौ हल और तुरंत मथवा दुखाई लगलौ।’’
कोई नंगा करने की बात कह रहा था तो कोई गर्म लोहा से दागने की।


     पता नहीं क्या हुआ पर उस घटना के समय मैं मनोज के बगल में ही खड़ा था, वह रो रहा था और मैं उसे चुप रहने के लिए नहीं कह रहा था। यह हंगामा जब खत्म हुआ तब थोड़ी देर बाद पता चला कि बच्चा ठीक हो गया। गांव का कोई भी आदमी उस रास्ते से नहीं जाता जिस रास्ते में मनोज रहता था। मनोज था तो बाभन ही पर बहुत ही गरीब। एक घूर जमीन नहीं और बाबू जी दिल्ली मे कमाने गए थे पर पांच साल से लौट कर नहीं आये थे। रहने को एक घर भी नहीं था जिसकी वजह से उसका परिवार पुस्तकाल के खंडहरनुमा घर मंे रहता था। पहले वह जुआरियों, गंजेड़ियों और व्याभिचारियों का अड्डा था पर जब से मनोज का परिवार वहां रहने लगा, बैठकी बंद हो गई। उधर से कोई गुजरना नहीं चाहता, कोई अपने बच्चे को मनोज के साथ रहने नहीं देता और उसके घर चले जाने पर पिटाई अवश्य होती। पर मेरी बात अलग थी। मैं प्रति दिन उसके घर जाता। चाची कुछ न कुछ खाने को देती। उनकी बोली इतनी मधुर थी कि मां भी उस लाड़ से कभी नहीं बुलाया? इस घटना के बाद भी मैं मनोज के साथ उसके घर गया था। चाची बहुत रो रही थी जार-जार। रोते हुए अपने दुख भी जता रही थी जिसमें मास्टर साहब के बारे में बता रही थी। 
‘‘गरीबका के कोई इज्जत नै है बउआ। इहे भंगलहबा परसूं रतिया हम्मर घारा में घूंस आइलो हल। जब हल्ला कईलिओं तब भगलो और आज डायन कहो हो।’’

----------


## xman

गाल पर अधरों की एक कोमल स्पर्श ने दोपहर की उस नींद से मुझे जगा दिया, देखा रीना मेरे सिरहाने खड़ी थी और उसके गोद में दो साल का भतीजा सो रहा था। एकबारगी मुझे भरोसा नहीं हुआ, लगा जैसे सपना देख रहा हूं।
‘‘खूब घोड़ा बेच के सुतो हीं, यहां साला आंख मंे नींद नै है’’ रीना ने लगे हाथ यह तीर भी मारा।
‘‘की करियै हो, नींदा तो आइऐ जा है, अब सामने से नै तो नींदे में तोरा से भंेट मुलाकात हो जा है’’ मैंने अपना बचाव किया।
‘‘हां बहाना तो खूब है पर लेटरबा में कैसे लिखल रहो है, नींद नहीं आती और चैन नहीं मिलता। सब झूठ। ’’


रीना ने फिर से एक तीर मारा जिसका जबाब मैं ढुंढ़ने लगा। सच में उस दौर में मुझे नींद बहुत आती थी और जब भी मैं सो जाता तो रीना का स्वपन में आना लाजिम था। यह सिलसिला चल रहा था और तभी आज दोपहर में रीना अचानक मेरे घर, मेरे कमरे में आ गई। उसकी गोद में उसका दो साल का भतीजा था जिसको संभालने का बहाना उसके पास था। मेरे कमरे में आकर मुझे नींद से जगाने के बहाने उसने एक नयाब तोहफा दे दिया था। उसके अधरों के स्पर्श से मन झंकृत हो गाने लगा था, झूमने लगा था। उसके बाद वह मेरे सिरहाने से खिसक कर गोरथारी में  चली गई। कमरे में सोया रहने पर मेरा सिर तो बाहर से दिखता था पर कमरे के बीचो बीच मिटटी की बनी कोठी ‘‘अनाज रखने वाला’’ होने की बजह से पैर की तरफ कोई नहीं देख पाता था। आज रीना मेरे इतने करीब थी कि उसके बालों की खुश्बू मन को महका-बहका रही थी। आज उसे इतने करीब से पहली बार ही देख रहा था जहां बीच में कोई रोकने टोकने वाला नही था। मैं भी सालों की अपनी प्यास को आज बुझा लेना चाहता था, उसे जी भर कर देख रहा था। जब मैं लेटा लेटा उसे प्यारी भरी नजरों से देखने लगा तो उसकी नजरें झुक गई। झुकी हुई नजरों के बीच मैं अपने प्यार को आज जी भर देख रहा था। रीना के बालों की खुश्बू आज मन को बेचैन कर रही थी। मेरे प्यार भरी नजरों को रीना ने भी पढ़ लिया और अपने भतीजों को उसने सीने से लगाए रखा। करीब तीस मिनट यूं ही खामोशी से बीत गया। उस खामोशी को तोड़ने की साहस किसी से नहीं हो रही हो रही थी। पर अन्त में रीना ने ही साहस किया, 
‘‘ देख, ऐसे मत देख, पागल मत कर हमरा,’’
ई में पागल करे के की बात है, पागल तो हम दोनों होले हियै। मैंने जबाब दिया।
‘‘सेकरा से की, पागल कैसे हियै, दोनों सोंच समझ के प्रेम केलिएै हें, पागल कैची रहबै।’’
‘‘की सोंचलहीं  हे, पता है बियाह के बाद रहे ले घरो नै है, कहां रहमीं’’ मैंने आज अपनी लाचारी ब्यां कर दी। रीना को लेकर मैं हमेशा से इस बात से परेशान रहता कि वह एक संपन्न परिवार की लड़की है और मेरे पास गांव में एक कमरे का मकान। इस उहापोह में आज मैंने उसे दिल की बात कह दी। पर जबाब कुछ यूं मिला।
‘‘ पता है, सुनीतबा गेलै हल तोर घर, हम सब ब्यौरा ले लेलियै, की करमहीं, एक कमरा के घर मंे आदमी नै रहो है, हमहूं रह लेबै’’
बातों का यह सिलसिला जो चल निकला तो चल निकला। मन के किसी कोने में ज्वार भाटा से उठ रहा था। शायद रीना के मन में भी। दोनों पास पास थे और घड़कनों की आवाज दोनों एक दूसरे की सुन सकते थे। सांसे तेज चल रही थी। बातचीत करते हुए हकला रहे थे, बीच बीच में दोनों अटक जाते, पता नहीं क्या हुआ था कि दोनों बेचैन थे।


 तभी देखा कि फुआ की छोटकी गोतनी सूप में बूंट (चना) लिए मुख्य दरवाजे से प्रवेश कर रही थी, कलेजा धक्क से कर गया। आज तो रंगे हाथ पकड़ा गया। वैसे भी मेरा फुआ के यहां रहना उन्हें तनी नहीं सोहाता था, कारण था मेरे कारण उन लोगों को फुफा की जमीन पर नजर गड़ाने में नहीं बन रही थी। सो मेरी बुराई खोजना ही उनका काम था। रीना को आहिस्ते से मैंने बता दिया "सिरायबली"। वह मेरे इतना बेचैन नहीं हुई, धुत्त कह कर मुंह बिचका दिया। सिंरायबली आई और दूसरे कमरे के पास बने *जांता (आटा-चक्की)*  मे दाल दररने चली गई। दरअसल वह दाल के लिए ही आई थी। मतलब की वह अब यहां घंटो रहने वाली है। मैं सोंच में पड़ गया। थोड़ी देर बाद मैं उठा और कमरे से बाहर गया तथा लौट कर आया और अपने कमरे का दरवाजा बंद कर लिया। पता नहीं मन में क्या सूझा। रीना वहीं मेरे पैर के करीब चौंकी पर बैठ गई और सोये हुए भतीजे को मेरे बगल में लेटा दिया। रीना का भतीजा अभी कुछ ही देर लेटा था कि वह जाग गया और रोने लगा। उसे झट से रीना ने गोद में लिया, अब दोनों की घड़कने और तेज हो गई। कमरे के बाहर वह निकल नहीं सकती थी और अंदर यह जाग गया था। बाप रे बाप , आज तो पकड़ा जाना तय है। रीना भतीजे को चुप कराने का उपक्रम कर रही थी पर बाहर दाल दररने की आवाज की वजह सिंरायवली को इसकी आवाज अभी सुनाई नहीं दी होगी, मैंने अंदाज लगाया और उस बच्चे को चुप कराने में लग गया। तरह तरह के हथकंडे अपनाया, कभी पैसा दिया, तो कभी कहीं खोज कर खिलौना, पर वह चुप होकर फिर से रोने लगता.......

----------


## xman

इस सब के बीच, मन मौन के इन क्षणों में कई तरह के झंझावातों और ज्वारभाटों से होकर गुजर रहा था। जब वह आई तो कितने देर तक दोनों के बीच कोई नहीं था पर खामोशी ने इस एकांत पर अपना सर्वाधिकार बहुत देर तक सुरक्षित कर रखा। वह भी खामोश थी और मैं भी। मन के अंदर उठे ज्वारभाटे की लहर प्रबल थी और रह रह कर मन के चटटान पर अपनी कोमल थपेड़ों से उसे तोड़ने का प्रयास कर रही थी। देह की भाषा थपेड़ा बन सामने आया। मन के किसी कोने में देह अपनी भाषा बुलंद कर रहा था और हमदोनों इसको समझ अंदर से खुश हो रहे थे और डर रहे थे। उसके चेहरे पर छाई खामोशी को तोड़ने का उपक्रम करता हुआ पसीना झलक आया और मेरी खामोशी के एकाधिपत्य को सांसों का रफतार तोड़ रही थी। उस क्षण मन के ज्वारभाटे ने इस तरह शब्दों का रूप ले कविता में ढल गई.............




*मौन अधर की भाषा*


मन ही जाने 
मन ही समझे
मौन अधर की भाषा,


न शब्द
न कोष
मन ही बूझे
मौन अधर की परिभाषा।


कभी आंसू बन यह छलके
कभी सूर्ख पलकों से झलके
कभी चेहरे पर पढ़ लेता मन 
मौन अधर की अभिलाषा।


मन में कई तरह के विचार एक झण में आये और गुजर गए। गांव में प्रेम की पूर्णाहुति देह पर होती थी और पूर्णाहुति का यह क्षण मेरे आगे बांह फैलाए खड़ा था। इस सबके बीच द्वंद जारी थी जिसमें मन की कसौटी पर पवित्र-प्रेम, नैतिकता-अनैतिकता सहित कई तरह के चीजों को कसी जा रही थी।


खैर,


भगवान, भगवान, करते हुए बच्चे को चुप कराने का उपक्रम करते हुए रीना अपने भतीजे से कह रही थी


*‘‘फुफा बउआ फुफा’’*
और बच्चा मेरा मंुह देखने लगाता। मैं भी उसे कभी गोद में लेता तो कभी कंधे पर बैठा कर घुमाता ताकि वह चुप रहे।


जैसे तैसे सिरायबली वहां से गई और फुआ भी वापस नहीं आई थी, जान में जान आई। 


इस सब के बीच महसूस किया कि जितना मैं डर गया था उतना रीना नहीं डरी थी, उसके चेहरे पर एक अजीब सा आत्मविश्वास थी और वह बस इतना ही कह रही थी कि
‘‘ की होतइए, आय नै तो कल ई सामने तो आइबे करतै, तब डरे की बात है’’ 


मेरे लिए यह संबल की बात थी। रीना हमेशा से अपने प्रेम को उजागर करना चाहती थी, लोग जान जांय तब सब ठीक हो जाएगा।.......

----------


## xman

ज्वारभाटों का जो शोर उठा था उसकी भ्रुण हत्या दोनों ने कर दी। मैं तो खैर दब्बू था ही सो ऐसा ही होना था। वहां से वह चली गई और मन ही मन मैं खुद को कोसता रहा। कई दिनों तक इस बात का मलाल रहा और उसकी आंखों ने में इस मलाल को मैं देख पा रहा था। पर किसी कोने में कोई खुश भी था। वाह।


प्रेम की अपनी परीधी है और उस परीधी से जब मन बाहर जाना चाहता है कोई आकर रोकने के लिए खड़ा हो जाता है।


 आज मुकेश दा नन्दनामां गांव से मुझे देखने आये थे की पढ़ता हूं या नहीं और उन्होंने मेरी पूरी क्लास ले ली। दरअसल दीदी (मां) ने उन्हें मुझे समझाने भेजा था की पटना में जाकर मेडिकल की तैयारी करवाने का सामर्थ नहीं है सो यहीं से तैयारी करे। 
शाम में दोनो भाई छत पर टहल रहे थे और दिनचर्या के मुताबिक रीना भी अपने छत पर आकर बैठ गई थी और मैं नजरें बचा-बचा कर बातचीत के क्रम में बीच-बीच में रीना की ओर झांक लेता। मेरी इस हरकत को मुकेश दा भांप कर बोले-


‘‘ की  हो ई कौन पढ़ाई होबो हई, बढ़िया कॉलेज ज्वाइन कलहीं हें’’।
‘‘की कहो हो कुछ समझ में नै आइलो’’ मैं झेंपता हुआ प्रतिरोध किया।
‘‘हमहूं ई कॉलेजवा में पढ़लिए हें, दाय से पेट छुपतौ’’ उ चिडैंया टूकूर टूकूर इधरे ताक रहलौ हें, के हाउ।’’
‘‘भाबहू के ऐसे बोलभो, पाप लगतो, सुनहो ने।’’ मैं ने जबाब दिया। 
‘‘हो गेलई तोर पढ़ाई लिखाई।’’यहां रहके इहे सब करो हीं, जाके चाची के कहबौ।’’
छोड़ों ने, कते परवाह करबै, जे होना है, उ होतई।


मुकेशा दा ने भी वही समझा जो आमतौर पर लोग समझते है। किसी तरह से मैंने उन्हे दीदी से यह बात नहीं कहने के लिए राजी कर लिया और रीना के तरफ ईशारा किया प्रणाम करने के लिए। वह झट से दोनों हाथ जोड़ कर प्रणाम कर ली। 


‘‘चलतै, बियाह करमहीं की मौज मस्ती’’
उनके इस सवाल के जबाब खोजने में मुझे कुछ क्षण सोंचना फिर सीना तान के कहा
‘‘ बियाह करबै बियाह।’’


खैर, 


इस सब के बीच भजन गाने के मेरे नये शौक ने आज मंगलबार को देवी स्थान तक दोस्तों के साथ लेकर चला आया। यहां रीना का बड़ा भाई ढोलकिया था। मैं भी एक झाल लेकर बजाने लगा। हलांकि ईश्वर के प्रति आस्था-अनास्था जैसी कोई बात मुझमें नहीं थी सो थोड़ी ही देर में मैंने झाल एक साथी को थमा दी और वहीं बैठे बैठे मेरी आंख लग गई। भगवान की आरती का समय आया तो मुझे साथियों ने जगाना चाहा-


‘‘अरे उठी न रे, आरती में नै सोना चाही’’ 


पर मेरी नींद नहीं मानी और जब सब लोग खड़े होकर आरती गा रहे थे मैं सो रहा था कि तभी पैर में किसी चीज ने काटा और मैं जोर से चिल्लाने लगा। लोगों ने टॉर्च जला कर देखा तोे एक बिच्छू डंक मार कर भागा जा रहा था। उसे मार दिया गया। 


‘‘देखलीं, भगवान के आरती में नै सोना चाही, तों तो जिद्दी हीं, के समझइतै।’’ 


कोई कह रहा था पर मैं अपने पैर के जलन से बेचैन था और बेतहाशा रो रहा था। सबसे पहले मेरे जांध के उपर गमछे से लपेटा लगा कर बांध दिया गया और फिर वहीं एक बिच्छा उतारने वाला सामदेव ने झारना प्रारंभ कर दिया। मन ही मन वह कुछ बुदबुदाता और फिर जोर से पैर को पटकने के लिए कहता, कुछ देर तक यह सिलसिला चलता रहा पर कुछ असर नहीं हुआ। मैं रोता हुआ घर आया। टोले के लोग अभी सोये नहीं थे सो उनके बीच हलचल हो गई। बहुत लोग देखने आए जिसमें से रीना भी थी उसे देख मेरे रोने की आवाज थोड़ी कम हो गई पर उसके व्यंगय वाण चलने लगा।


‘‘ बड़की महात्मा बने ले जा है, भजन गइला से भगवान खुश होथुन। ओकरो पर अरतिये घरी सुत जा है, वाह रे नयका जमाना’’
‘‘देख, जादे मथवा खराब नै कर, ढेर मामा बनमहीं ने त ठीक नै होतउ।’’ मैंने अपने गुस्से का इजहार किया।
‘‘ बाप रे गोस्बा तो ऐसन है जैसे हमहीं काट लेलिये।’’


इसी बीच किसी ने डाक्टर साहब के पास जाने की सलाह दी और फूआ के साथ उसकी डांट को सुनता हुआ डाक्टर साहब के पास चला गया। वहां उन्होने छोटी सी शीशी में बंद एक तरल मलहम निकाला और बिच्छू के काटे के स्थान पर लगा दिया। बहुत तेज जलन हुई पर उन्होने पहले ही कह दिया था बरदास्त करना होगा। 
खैर करीब आधा घंटा के बाद जलन कम होना शुरू हुआ तो मैं घर चला आया। गांव में यह खबर जंगल में आग की तरह फैल गई। नहीं मेरे बिच्छू काटने की नहीं, आरती के समय नहीं जागने की और सभी ने एक सुर से कहा-*‘‘ महावीर जी ने तुरंते सजा दे देलखिन, जादे होशियार बनो हई।’’*

----------


## xman

‘‘अरे गुडूआ नवीन दा मर गेलखुन’’
नीमतर खंधा में हम तीन-चार साथी मछली मार रहे थे तभी गांव पर से बाचो ने आ कर यह खबर दी और हम सभी लोग जिस हालत में थे उसी हालत में दौड़ते हुऐ गांव की तरफ भागे। यह जेठ का महीना था और गांव के सबसे गहरे तलाब के सबसे गहरे हिस्से की पानी को अहले सुबह से हम लोग उपछ रहे थे। इसकी योजना पिछले शाम को ही साथियों के साथ मिल कर बना ली थी जिसमें रीना का भाई गुडडू भी था उसे टीम में रखना इसलिए आवश्यक था कि इसमे मांगूर मछली का निकलना तय था जिसे हममें से कोई पकड़ नहीं सकता था और वह इसको पकड़ने का एक्सपर्ट था। अभी दस बज रहे थे और पानी उपछते उपछते हमलोगों का बुरा हाल हो गया था, यूं कहें तो किसी की हालत चलने तक की नहीं रही थी, गर्मी से घरती तप रही थी पर मन के अंदर मछली मार कर खाने का उत्साह था सो सुरज ने ही अपनी हार मान ली थी और हमलोगों ने मिलकर लगभग तीन हिस्सा पानी साफ कर दिया था और अब कादों में मछली पकड़ने का काम प्रारंभ करना था कि तभी यह बुरी खबर आई। जिस वक्त यह खबर मिली उस वक्त मैं गड्ढे के बीचों बीच बने बांध पर लेटा था क्योकि अब थोड़ी सी पानी बची थी और बांध टूटने लगा था और गर्मी से सबकी हालत खराब थी और मैं ने बांध बनाने के बजाय बांध पर लेट जाना ही श्रेष्कर समझा और मेरे शरीर के उपर से पानी उपछाने लगी थी की खबर को पा कर एकबारगी मैं उठ खड़ा हुआ और सारी मेहनत पर पानी फिर गया। दौड़े दौड़े हमलोग गांव आये, वहीं रीना के दलान पर नवीन दा का शव रखा हुआ था और बगल में उसके पिताजी स्तब्ध बैठे थे पर रीना की मां, रीना और अन्य महिलाऐं जार जार रो रही थी।


‘‘ की होलई हो, कैसे इ सब हो गेलई, नवीन दा से कल बात होलई हल ठीके हलखिन’’ मैंने बगल में खडे पप्पू से यह बात पूछी तो उसने जो जबाब दिया वह स्तव्धकारी थी 
‘‘ मौगी के ससुराल से लाबे ले गेलई हल नै अइलै तब नींद के गोली खा कर सुत रहलै’’
‘‘ बस इतनै बात हलई और अपन जिनगी खत्म कर लेलखिन’’
‘‘ हां हो, पर मौगी भी करर हलई हो, तीन बार से लाबेले जा हलखिन औ नै आबो हलई, बेचारा घरा में  इहे एगो आदमीए हलई, हीरा ।’’


रीना भी जार जार रो रही थी और उसे रोता देख मैं भी खुद को नहीं रोक सका। मेरी आंखों से भी आंसू निकलने लगे। गांव में किसी का असमय मरना पूरे गांव के लिए शोक की बात होती थी और फिर रीना की वजह से उस परिवार के साथ मेरा अपनापा हो गया था।
‘‘ रे भइबा, अब के हमरा झोंटबा पकड़ के मारतै रे भइबा’’
‘‘ रे भइबा, अब के हमर जिनगीया संबारतै रे भइबा’’
‘‘ रे भइबा अब के हमर अरतिया उतारते रे भइबा’’
रीना की यह आवाज करेजा चीर कर रख दे रही थी पर मैं विवश उसे ढंाढस भी नहीं दे सकता था। 


          नवीन दा ने ही पान खाने पर मुझे चांटा मारा था जिसके बाद से आज तक कभी पान को मूंह नहीं लगाया और नागपंचमी में गांव में होने वाली कब्बडी के वे प्रमुख खिलाड़ी थे। कब्बडी नागपंचमी के एक सप्ताह पहले ही प्रारंभ हो जाती थी जिसमें भाग लेने के लिए वे पटना से आते थे और मेरे विपक्षी टीम में रहते थे जिसे प्रभावित करने के लिए मैं हमेशा उनको मारने का प्रयास करता जिसमें एकआध बार सफल भी हो जाता जिसपर वे कहते-


‘‘ आंय रे छौड़ा तोरा हमरे मारे के हलै, सुराज दा से कहके ने दूधा बंद करा देबौ खूब दूध पिलाबो हखुन।’’
मैं तो अपना प्रभाव जमाने के लिए उन्हें कब्बडी खेल में मारने का प्रयास करता था ताकि वे घर जाये तो वहां मेरी चर्चा हो और धाक जमे पर कब मैंने सोंचा था कि नवीनदा जिंदगी की कब्बडी से स्वंय अपने ही हाथों मर कर बाहर हो जाएगें। 


नवीनदा से हमदोनों को काफी भरोसा था और अभी पिछले ही दिनों दोनों में जब जीवन के अगले सफर की चर्चा हो रही थी तो रीना कह रही थी कि 


‘‘नवीन दा से अपन प्रेम के बारे मे बतईबै, उ हमरा खूब मनो हई और जरूर हमरे तरफ होतई’’


खैर गांव के अन्य गोतिया सब शवयात्रा की तैयारी कर रहे थे और फिर शवयात्रा में मैं भी साथ साथ जा रहा था। साथ ही गांव में परंपरागत रूप से शव यात्रा के साथ निर्गुण गाने वालों की टोली चलती जो 


‘‘कहमां से हंसा आइ गेलै कहमां समाई गेलइ हो राम’’ 


गाते हुए चलती थी पर आज चूंकी एक नैजवान की मौत हो गई थी सो ऐसा नहीं हो रहा था।


नवीन दा के मौत के बाद गांव में यह चर्चा जोरों से होने लगी की पत्नी के कारण ही उन्होने आत्महत्या कर ली। उनकी पत्नी कड़क स्वभाव की थी, रामपुरवली। पर उनके इस कड़क स्वभाव का कारण भी मैं समझता था। शादी के पंद्रह साल हो गए थे पर अभी तक बच्चा नहीं हुआ जिसकी वजह से वह बात बात पर किसी से भी उलझ जाती थी। रीना और मेरे प्रेम संबंध की भनक भी उसको लग गई थी और एक आध बार उसने परझी (व्यंग) मार कर रीना से इस बात की जिक्र भी किया था।
 ‘‘बबलु बउआ भी बहुत स्मार्ट हखीन नै रीना’’
‘‘तब बियाह करभो की ओकरा से, स्मार्ट है त’’
‘‘ हमर बियाह तो तोर भैया से हो गेलो, कहो तो तोर करा दियो’’

----------


## meenarp1

​भाई जी कहा चले गए कहानी आगे बढाओ बहुत अच्छी है

----------


## xman

समय कुछ यूं ही बीतता जा रहा था और जिंदगी के चौराहे पर मैं टेफिक पोस्ट की तरह ही दुविधा में पड़ा था। काफी मान-मनौअल के बाद पटना जा कर मेडिकल की तैयारी करवाने के लिए घर वाले तैयार हो गए। इस बात की भनक रीना को लगी तो वह काफी नाराज हो गई और गुस्से में आकर कई दिनों तक दर्शन नहीं दिया और जब एक दिन गली में मिल गई तो मैंने यूं ही आवाज दे दी -
‘‘की यार, आज कल दर्शनों दुर्लभ हो गेलै हें, की बात है, लगो है की कोई दुसर जोगार हो गेलै की।’’
मेरा इतना कहना की उधर से रीना की खनकती हुई आवाज गुंजी-

ओह तो यह बात है, पटना जाने की खबर मिलने से यह नाराज है। चलो फिर ठीक है मनाने की कला तो मुझे आती ही है यह सोचते हुए मैने भी जबाब दे दिया।
‘‘ तोरे ले जा रहलिए हें, बाबूजी खोजथुन डाक्टर, इंजिनियर दुल्हा त हमरा तैयारी करे ने पड़तै।’’

’’बाबूजी जे खोजथीन ओकरे से बियाह करे के रहतै हल त तोरा से काहे ले खोसामत करतिए हल। हमरा डाक्टर-इंजिनियर नै चाही, हमरा तोरा से मतलब है, जइसन हहीं औसने जादे नै।’’
मतलब साफ था की वह बहुत गुस्से में थी और वह मुझे दूर जाता नहीं देखना चाहती थी। चाहता तो मैं भी नहीं था पर जब कल की सोंचता तो चिंता बढ़ जाती और फिर विवश होकर कल के लिए प्रयास करने लग जाता। चार पांच सालों से साथ साथ रहते हुए जुदा होने की सोंच कर भी मन घबड़ा जाता पर होना तो था ही, सो मैने मन को कठोर कर लिया।


आज अहले सुबह जब रीना निकली तो उससे आगे आगे मैं जा रहा था और फिर एक प्रेम पत्र उसके आगे गिरा कर मैं चलता रहा उसने उठाया की नहीं मैं मुड़ कर नहीं देख पाया पर उसने जबाब दिया-
‘‘ हमरा पता है कि एकरा में की लिखल है, इ सब से काम नै चलतौ।’’


वह एक दम प्रतिरोध के मुद्र मंे आ गई थी और मैंने भी निर्णय ले लिया था की जाना है तो जाना है। इस पत्र के माध्यम से मैं उसे समझाने की पूरी कोशिश की थी की आने वाला कल क्या होना है और फिर उसके लिए हमें क्या करना चाहिए। पर उसपर इस सब का कोई असर नहीं हुआ। वह एक विरहनी की तरह रहने लगी। उदास होकर छत पर भी बैठी रहती जैसे किसी का सबकुछ लुट गया हो। मैं भी काफी सोच विचार कर पटना जाने की तैयारी में जुटा था। पराडाइज कोचिंग का अखबार में विज्ञापन देखकर कर उससे फोन से सारी जानकारी ली और जाने की तौयारी करने ल्रगा। सोलह हजार रूपया लगना था पर नामांकन के लिए अभी तीन हजार की जरूरत थी जिसके लिए कुछ पिताजी तो कुछ फूफा से कह कर जुगाड़ हुआ। जाने के लिए  आटा, चावल, दाल सहित कई समान घर से ले लिया और फिर सुबह शाम के नास्ते के लिए भुंजा तो था ही। जैसे जैसे जाने के दिन नजदीक आ रहे थे वैसे वैसे रीना उदास रहने लगी थी। आज दोपहर में रीना की मां मेरे घर आई थी और फुआ से गलबात हो रही थी।
‘‘ बबलुआ जा रहलो है पटना पढ़े ले, पढ़ा दे हीई, पता नै कल की होतै।’’ फुआ कह रही थी।
‘‘ आदमी के अपन करतब करे के चाही आगे ईश्वर जानथी।’’ रीना के मां ने कहा।
‘‘और रीना बउआ के की हाल है, नजर नै आबो हथीन,’’
‘‘की नजर आइतो, पता नै की होबो हइ, छौड़ी दु दिन से खाना नै खा रहलो हें।’’
‘‘ काहे कुछ पता नै चलो हई’’
‘‘नै कुछ बोलै तब ने।’’
मेरे जाने की तारीख तै हो गई। पहली बार पटना जाना था। रहने का जुगाड़ मैंने गांव के ही राजीव दा से कह कर नालान्दा मेडिकल कॉलेज अगमकुंआ के पास स्थित फार्मेसी कॉलेज के होस्टल में की थी। उन्हीं के कमरे में रहना था। जाने के लिए तीन दिन बचा था और अब मैं भी बचैन हो रहा था। जाने का मन नहीं करने लगा। पता नहीं ऐसा पहली बार घर से बाहर जाने को लेकर हो रही थी या फिर रीना को लेकर पर मन बेचैन रहने लगा। आज सुबह से मैने भी खाना छोड़ दिया । रात भर छत पर आंखों आंखो में काट दिया। रात के उस जागती आंखों में एक पत्र लिखा जिसे अहले सुबह रीना को देना चाहता था पर वह नहीं निकली और मैं और बेचैन हो गया। शाम मे अपने दालान वह बाबूजी के लिए लोटा में लेकर चाय जा रही थी। मैने मौका देख कर उसकी कलाई पकड़ ली।

‘‘ पागल नियर काहे करो ही, अपना ले जा रहलिए हें की तोरे ले।’’
‘‘ छोड़, छोड़ जादे बाबा नै बन, तोरा की भरम हौ की तोरा बिना नै रहबै तब उहो टूट जइतै।’’
रीना एक दम भड़कती हुई बोली।

तभी देखा रास्ते से महेश दा गुजर रहे थे, आम दिन होता तो मैं और वह दोनो वहां से खिसक लेते पर आज नहीं खिसका। हां मैने उसकी कलाई छोड़ दी और वहीं खड़ा रह कर पटना कोचिंग जाने की बात करने लगा।

कौची के तैयारी करे ले जा रहलीं है, डागडर बनभीं की?’’
‘‘काहे डाक्टर गाछ से टपको है की?’’
जैसे ही महेश दा गुजरे बातचीत का टौपीक बदल गया।
रीना एक दम गुस्से में बोली हमरा से नै बरदास्त होतै, हम अकेले नै रहबै, पता नै यहां की होतऔ।
*’’ अब तो हमर शादी के चर्चा भी घर में होबे लगलौ हें।’’*

*‘‘कुछ नै होतई, हम अइते रहबै।’’*
*उ सब कुछ नै हम जानो ही, नै जाना है तब नै जाना है।’’*
*‘‘ठीक है नै जइबे।’’ पर तोरा परसों रात में पोखरिया पर हमरा से मिल ले आबे पड़तौ तब नै जइबै। बरगद के पेंड़ के नीचे।’,’
बोल, ‘मंजूर।’’
‘‘मंजूर।’’ 
*

----------


## xman

रीना से मिलकर जैसे घर की ओर जाने लगा वैसे ही फूफा और फूआ के झगड़ने की आवाज गूंजने लगी। घर पहूंचा तो कोहराम मचा हुआ था। फूफा और फूआ के झगड़े का कोई खास बजह नहीं होती थी पर एक दिन भी ऐसा नहीं गुजरता था जब दोनों में झगड़े नहीं होते हो और कभी कभी फूफा कें द्वारा फूआ की जबरदस्त पिटाई कर दी जाती थी। बचपन से यह सब देखते हुए आज किशोर हुआ था। जब मैं कमरे में गया तो फूआ रोते हुए गाली दे रही थी। 
‘‘ कोढ़ीया, भंगलहवा, निरवंशा’’ मरबो नै करो हई कने से कने हमर मथवा में लिख्खल हलई’’
‘‘हां बोलमीं नै, तकदीरवा तो हमर ,खराब हलइ जे तोरा से वियाह होलई’’


लड़ाई का कभी कोई बड़ा कारण नहीं रहता था और ऐसा अक्सर होता रहता था। दो कमरे के इस घर मंे एक में जानवर के खाने का कटटू भुस्सा रहता था और एक में हम लोग रहते थे। यह कमरा बड़ा सा था लगभग पच्चीस बाई पच्चीस का। जब फुआ के जबरदस्त प्रतिरोध के बाद बंटबारा हुआ था तो उसके हिस्से में पुराना घर नहीं था और बैक से कर्ज लेकर और जमीन बेचकर गांव के बाहरी भाग में एक दो कमरे का घर बनाया गया जिसमंे से दोनो कमरा इसी साइज का था। कमरे में ओसारा भी नहीं था और उसके बाहरी भाग मंे जानवर का बथान था। जानवर के नाम पर दो भैंस और एक बैल थी जिसकी सेवा ही फूफा का प्रमुख काम था। जिस कमरे मंे हमलोग रहते थे उसके अनाज रखने का तीन बड़ी  बड़ी कोठी लगभग तीन बाई दो की चौड़ाई और आठ फुट की उंचाई रखी हुई थी। सभी कोठी फुआ ने ही अपने हाथों से बनाया था जिसमें से एक गोल कोठी मेरे चौकी के बगल में तथा दो कमरे के बीचो बीचो लगा हुआ था। जिसमें से एक कोठी दो खाना का था और सभी में अनाज भरा रहता था और वह तभी खुलता जब कभी अनाज बेच कर कुछ घर का सामान लाना रहता या फिर दवा इत्यादी खरीदनी होती। कोठी खोल कर अन्न निकालने का फूआ एक नियम एक दम कड़ा था, मंगल, गुरू  और शनि चाहे जो हो कोठी नहीं खुलना है। फूफा के बारे मे फूआ का कहना एक दम सटीक था कि यह बतलहवा हमरे लिख हलई। गांव का एक सीधा साधा या यूं कहे बुरबक आदमी मेरे फूफा को माना जाता था। गांव से बाहर कभी अकेले नहीं गए। उन्हें चिढ़ाने के लोग अक्सर कहा करते आयं सुराज थाना का मुंह किधर है हो और वह उसको गरियाने लगते। उन्हें पुरब पश्चिम का ज्ञान नहीं था हां एक बात उनमें जबरदस्त थी वह था अपने जानवरों से उनका लगाव। वह सीधा कहते जानवर तो भगवान है, निमूंहा धन, गौरक्षणी होबों है। लड़ाई का ज्यादा कारण जानवर ही  होता था। आज भी जानवर को लेकर दोनों में ठनी हुई थी। कारण था जानवर को फूफा ने आज फिर से चोरी कर गेंहू का आंटा कटटू में मिला कर दे दिया था। अक्सर जब वे सानी-पानी लगाते थे तो फुआ घर में रहती थी पर आज वह बाहर गई हुई थी कि उन्होने ने मौका देखा आटा मिला दिया। तभी फूआ आ गई।
‘‘आदमी कें खाना नसीब नै है, मुदा तोरा जानवर के खाइले आंटा चाही, कोढीया के कामाबे में भार पड़ो है और घर के समानवां बरबाद करो है।’’
बरबाद कौची, इहे लक्ष्मी सब कमा के दे हखीन की तों।’’


 और फिर महाभारत शुरू। दोनों के अंदर एक अजीब सी कुंठा थी, खालीपन भी। अपना  बच्चा नहीं होने को लेकर वे कफी परेशान थे और गांव में उनका जीना दुभर हो गया था। बच्चे को लेकर अनपढ़ होते हुए भी दोनों ने किसी न किसी गांव कंे लोग को पकड़ कर पटना के शांति राय से लेकर कहां कहां ईलाज नहीं कराया और कौन कौन ओझा गुणी से नहीं दिखाया। अभी हाल ही में एक मात्र मेरी प्यारी छोटी सी गाय को एक ओझा ने दोनों से ठग लिया था। किसी ने बताया था कि बहुत पहूंचे हुए है और फिर दोनों ने उन्हें घर बुलाया टोना टोटका हुआ। ओझा आते ही अपनी ओझई दिखाने लगा और उसने नास्ते के रूप में एक कटौरा शुद्व देशी धी पी गया उसके अनुसार यही उसका भोजन है। और फिर उसने जाते जाते एक मात्र देशी मेरी प्यारी गाय को फूआ से दक्षिणा के रूप में मांग लिया। 


 फूआ फूफा को पगला कहते और फुफा पगली। यह प्रेम की अभिव्यक्ति का एक सशक्त तरीका था। लड़ाई चाहे जितनी हो पर दोनों का प्रेम भी अमर था और अक्सर फूफा ही मनाने मे जुट जाते- 
‘‘खा ले पगली, फेर तबीयताबा खराब हो जइतौ’’। 
और फिर सबकुछ सामान्य। फूफा का एक गुण या अवगुण भी अक्सर घर मंे कलह का कारण बनता और वह था उनके गप्पी होने की आदत। घर से खेत जाना हों या खलिहान, पानी लाना हो या हरीयरी उनको घंटो लग जाते। जो भी रास्ते में मिल जाता उसे टोक कर बतियाने लगते।


फुफा मुंहफट भी थे और एक दिन इसी को लेकर महाभारत हो गई। गांव के एक महिला थी सुनैयनमां। जिसके बारे में फूफा कह रहे थे। 
‘‘हरमजादी, रतिया मे सुते ले जा है भतरा के साथ तब रतिये मे नहाबो है, जन्नी है करकसनी।’’
सुनैयनमां के बारे में गांव में कई तरह के किस्से थे जिसमें से सबसे चर्चित यह था कि शादी के बाद उसने अपने पति को कभी सटने तक नहीं दिया। उसका साफ मानना था कि शारीरिक संबंध एक अपवित्र चीज है और इससे भगवान नखुश होते है। गांव में गाहे बेगाहे दालान पर इसकी चर्चा निकल जाती थी। गांव की बेटी होकर भी वह कभी ससुराल में नहीं रही, इसी कारण से। एक दिन मैंने भी इसी चर्चा के क्रम में पूछ लिया 
‘‘फिर एक बेटा कैसे है? ’’
जबाब और चौंकाने वाला था।
जबाब दिया था  कामो सिंह ने- 
‘‘ अरे एकरा ले केतना पंचयती होलई और पंच के फैसला पर इ करकसनीया सांय के साथ सुतलै हें।’’
एक दिन सुनैयनमां को देख फुफा ने टोक दिया,-
‘‘ देखीं देखीं हो, भैंसीया बोरलौ पानी में।’’
सुनैयनमां की आदत भी विचित्र थी। शाम या सुबह जब वह शौच से आती थी तो पनछुआरी के लिए अन्य औरतों की तरह वह सावधानी नहीं बरतती थी और कोई आता जाता रहे वह पूरी साड़ी उघाड़ कर पोखर में बैठ जाती और छपड़ छपड़ करती रहती, देर तक। इसी को देख दूर से फुफा ने किसी को सुनाया था। बोरलै भैंसीया पानी में।
और फिर लड़ाई शुरू....

----------


## xman

*आ*ज वह शाम आ गई जिसका इंतजार दो दिनों से कर रहा था। शाम को वह दिखी और प्रसन्न मुद्र में दिखी, संतोष हुआ मिलना होगा। ससमय मैं उस बुढ़े बरगद के नीचे जा बैठा। वह आषाढ़ के पुर्णीमा की चांदनी रात थी। आकाश में कुछ कुछ बादल कभी घीर आते पर मिला जुला कर रात एकदम साफ थी। लग रहा था जैसे पूणम की उजली किरण रीना के स्वागत में बिछ गई हो। मैं बरगद पेड़ के नीचे बैठा इंतजार कर ही रहा था तभी बगल में एक भगजोगनी अपनी नन्हीं से रौशन बिखेरती दिखी। मैंने उसे पकड़ लिया। बचपन से ही सुनता आया हूं कि भगजोगनी को पकड़ कर जो मन्नतें मांगी जाती है वह पूर्ण हो जाती है और मैंने रीना को मांग लिया। 


   खैर, यह  इंतजार का सिलसिला चलते चलते घंटों बीत गए पर रीना नहीं आई। मन क्रोध से भर गया। लगभग पूरी रात उस बीरान सी जगह में काट दी पर कभी इसका एहसास न हुआ, अब आएगी, अब आएगी यही सोचता रहा की लगा अब बिहान हो जाएगा सो वहीं से कॉलेज की ओर टहलने निकल गया। टहलने के उस क्रम में जीवन से जुड़ी कई मुश्किलों और कल की चिंता पर मंथन किया जाता रहा और अन्नतः यह निर्णय हुआ कि आज ही पटना के लिए कूच कर जाना है। घर आया और सारी तैयारी तो थी ही पटना के लिए रवाना हो गए। फुफा ने बस तक जाकर सामान पहूंचा दिया और पहली बार पटना गया।


पहाड़ीपर उतरने के बाद टमटम से फार्मेसी होस्टल गया जहां रहने का इंतजाम किया गया था। वहां से उसी दिन पराडाइज कोचिंग चल गया और कब से क्लास आना है इसकी जानकारी इक्कठी की। होस्टल का वह कमरा बहुत बड़ा था जिसमें तीन चौकी लगी हुई थी। एक पर राजीव दा, एक पर मैं और एक पर कोई जज के पेशकार का बेटा रहता था। राजीव दा एक अलग तरह के चरित्र के साथ जी रहे थे। फार्मेसी की पढ़ाई पूरा किए चार साल हो गये पर अभी तक पटना में रहने के लिए हॉस्टल का कमरा अपने पास रखा था। उनकी पहचान प्रत्येक दिन उजर बग-बग कुर्ता और पूरा फलड़ पैजाम थी। दिन हो की रात वे कब आते और कब जाते कोई नहीं जानता। कभी कभी नहीं भी आते। कभी कभी चर्चा होती तो कहा जाता है कि उनका संबंध कई लड़कियों से है और सुबह से शाम उनका इसी सब में बीत जाता है। मैंने कभी इस तरह का कोई चीज महसूस नहीं किया। आज पटना मं रहने का पहला दिन था और राजीव दा ने मेरा परिचय मेरे एक अन्य सहकर्मी से कराया यही है बबलू। उसने सिर्फ मेरी ओर देखा बस, पता नहीं क्यों पहली ही नजर में वह एक अड़ीयल सा लगा और मेरी उससे कम ही बातचीत होने लगी। होस्टल में खाना बनाने का जिम्मा दोनों का था पर वह पढने चले जाने के बहाने दूसरे दिन से ही खाना की जिम्मेवारी मुझे थमा गया। मैं खाने में प्रत्येक दिन खिचड़ी ही बनता था, सब्जी मिलाकर। खैर मेरा मन कठोर हो गया था रीना के प्रति नहीं अपने जीवन को संबरने के प्रति और इसी को लेकर मैं अपने द्वारा निर्धरित पथ पर चल पड़ा था। कोंचिंग जाने का सिलसिल चल पड़ा था। कुछ दिन तो कोचिंग में कुछ समझ में ही नहीं आया, जो भी शिक्षक आए वह अग्रेजी मे पढ़ा कर चले गए और मुझे कुछ  अटा ही नही। मैं दुगनी मेहनत प्रारंभ कर दी। किसी की सलाह पर अग्रेंजी का अखबार लेना प्रारंभ किया और फिर पन्द्रह दिन बाद में से क्लास में थोड़ी थोड़ी बात समझने लगा।




   मैं अपना काम ईमानदारी से कर रहा था। खुमारी थी कुछ करने की, पर रह रह कर यादों का झरोखों से मन के अंदर प्रेम की ठंढी हवा आ आ कर झकझोर जा रही थी। पूरे तीन माह तक न तो मैं घर गया और न ही किसी प्रकार का उससे संपर्क हुआ। आसीन का महीना था और दुर्गा पूजा की छुटटी में घर गया। मेरे जाने से पहले ही मेरे आने की खबर गांव में फैल गई थी। बस से उतर कर जैसे ही घर जाने लगा वैसे ही जो पहला आदमी मिला वह था मेरा दोस्त मनोज। रास्ते में जो बात उसने बतई वह चौंकाने वाला था। हमदोनों के प्रेम का राजफाश हो गया और रीना के घर बालों से लेकर पूरा गांव सारी प्रेम कहानी जान गया है। यह हुआ कैसे! जब इसके बारे में पूछा तो पता चला की राजीव दा के हाथ रीना की लिखी एक चिठठी लग गई। रीना ने राजीव दा के घर से पटना का पता मालूम किया और एक पत्र लिख दिया था जो की राजीव दा के हाथ लग गई और उसे राजीव दा ने रीना के घर में दिखाने से पहले गांव के कई लोगों को दिखा दिया। यानि की राज फाश हो गया। मैं भी सहमा सहमा सा घर गया। किसी अनहोनी की आशंका से डरा डरा। घर में भी फुआ का मूड उखड़ा हुआ ही था। चलो जो हुआ सो हुआ, देखा जाएगा। आज घर से बाहर कहीं नहीं निकला और दिन भर सोया रहा। रीना को लेकर मन में जो गुस्सा था वह काफूर हो गया। यही सोंच रहा था कि उसपर क्या बीत रही होगी। एकआध बार खिड़की से झांक कर देखने का प्रयास किया तो वह कहीं नजर नहीं आई। मतलब साफ था उसपर प्रतिबंध लगा दिया गया है। दो दिनों तक रीना न तो गली में न ही छत पर नजर आई और तब मैं बिचलित हो गया। इन दो दिनों में कई प्रेम पत्र लिखे-फाड़े और अन्ततः एक प्रेम पत्र उसतक पहूंचाने का निर्णय लिया। पर कैसे, वह तो घर से निकलती ही नहीं? सबसे पहले उसका हालचाल लेने की कोशिश की जिसके लिए अपने मित्र जो उसका चचेरा भाई था रामू, उससे संपर्क किया।
*‘‘की हो रामू की हाल है, शाम में उससे जब मुलाकात हुई तो कहा।*
*‘‘ठीक हई, पर तोरा नियर तो नहीं हई, खुब मस्ती करो हीं ने, पुरा गांव में तहलका मचल हई।’’*
*‘‘अच्छा बताहीं की यह पाप है। रीनमां से प्यार करोहीए कोई खेलौर थोड़े।’’*
*‘‘तहूं खूब कहो ही यार, प्यार व्यार साला यहां कोई समझो हई।’’*
*‘‘यार दोस्त के मदद नै करमहीं’’’*
*‘‘हां हो, जान देकर।’’*
*‘‘अच्छा, रीनमां कंे हाल बताउ, कैसन हई।’’*
*‘‘ठीके हई, पर ओकरा घर से निकले के मनाहीं हई।’’*
*‘‘तब इ लेटरवा ओकरा पहूंचा दहीं ने तब बड़ी एहसान होतई।’’*
*
*
और बात बन गई, रीना को लेटर मिल गया। मैंने अपनी सारी योजनाओं की जानकारी उसे दी की भविष्य को लेकर क्या क्या करना है और उसकी तैयारी भी कर रहा है। साथ ही उसी बुढ़े बरगद के नीचे मिलने का वादा मांगा। दो रात को मैं उस पेड़ के नीचे चला जाता। तब जाता जब मेरे सोने का समय होता। गांव में रहने का यह एक लाभ ही था। आठ बजते बजते सारा गांव खा पी कर सो जाता। बस एक आध दालान पर कुछ लोग जागे रहते। दो दिन इंतजार करने के बाद भी वह नहीं आई। तीसरे दिन उसका पत्र आया जिसमें उसने अपनी परेशानी लिखी। इस बात का रो रो कर जिक्र लिखा की वह मुझसे अटूट प्रेम करती है और जान देकर भी इसे निभाएगी। पहली बार जान देने की बात सामने आई। यानि प्रेम की अग्नि परीक्षा अब होनी थी। साथ ही उसने बतया कि मौका मिलते ही वह मिलने आएगी। लगातार चार पांच रातों को इंतजार करते रहने के बाद एक रात रीना आ गई। खुशी का पराबार न रहा। मैं झुमते हुए उसे सीने से लगा लिया और वह भी सीने में आकर ऐसे सट गई जैसे मां से बिछुड़ा हुआ बेटा मिलता हो। यह प्रेम की प्रकाष्ठा थी। रोंआं रोंआं रोमांचित था, पुलकित था। बहुत देर तक हमदोनों यूं ही सटे रहे। फिर वहीं बरगद की गोद में बैठ कर पहले तो उसने तीन माह के वियोग की चर्चा और बताया कि उससे पहली बार ऐसा दुख झेला है। सच भी था जब से होश संभाला है कभी इतने दिनों के लिए अलग नहीं हुआ और इसी बेचैनी ने उसे पटना के पते पर पत्र लिखने का साहस दिया। मेरी भी हालत कुछ कुछ ऐसी थी। कभी एक दिन के लिए वह मेरे नजरों के सामने से ओझल नहीं हुई और अब इतने दिन दूर रहने पर प्यार की कशिश का एहसास होने लगा। इसपर जब मैं ने पूछा तो उसने सिर्फ इतना ही कहा कि किसी की परवाह नहीं। प्यार किया तो डरना क्या। एक दम फिल्मी डायलॉग। किसी से डरता नहीं, आज नही तो कल सब जानता ही.....

----------


## xman

प्रेम में होने का मतलब है प्रेम में होना, न पाना न खोना। इस बात की अनुभुति तब  हुई जब वह हाथ छुड़ा कर जा रही थी और मैं मौन खड़ा देखता रहा। उसके मिलने से पहले वह एक देह थी पर मिलने के बाद वह प्रेम थी। जब वह चली गई तो उसके देह के होने का एहसास फिर से हुआ पर मिलने के बाद देह के होने का एहसास जाता रहा। वह बुढ़ा बरगद, पोखर और पोखर के उस पार स्थित शिवाला इस बात के साक्षी थे। कई दिनों से जब भी उसके आने का एहसास होता मन का भंवर जोर से नाचता? 


यह मिलन तीन चार घंटों तक हुआ। रीना अपने कमरे में अपनी विधवा भाभी के साथ सोती थी और जब वह सो गई तो वह मिलने आई थी। वेशक उसके अंदर भी मेरे जैसा ही एहसास रहा होगा पर उस धवल चांद की गोद में मिलकर एकाकार हुए दो मन की देह का मिलन संभव नहीं हो सका पर वह भी एक हो चुका था। दो देह के होने का एहसास रहा ही नहीं?


मैं उसका इंतजार कर रहा था और एक बार फिर निराश हो गया था कि वह नहीं आएगी तो उस चांदनी रात में लगा जैस एक परी आसमान से उतर कर मेरी ओर चली आ रही है। मन को हुए इस एहसास के बीच ही सचमुच रीना का आगमन हुआ। उसक आने के बाद सब कुछ जैसे बदल गया। झिंगुर की वह करकश आवाज मन में मिठांस घोलने लगी और दादुर की टर्र टर्र टर्र लगने लगा जैसे वीणा के तार उठे हो। तालाब में पानी लबालब । हमदोनों किनारे पर जा कर बरगद के सोरी पर बैठ गये। लग रहा था जैसे दोनों के मिलन का बरगद भी बेचैनी से इंतजार कर रहा हो।


करता भी क्यों नहीं इस बुढ़ा बरगद से भी अपना अपनापा है। बचपन से ही, जब से होश संभाला है तभी से। घर के दस बांस आगे ही इसे बैठा हुआ देख रहा हूं और यह भी की कैसे गर्मी के दिनों में दर्जनों जानवर इसकी गोद में आ कर सो जाते है और दोपहर होने पर मैं भी सभी जानवर को वहीं ला कर बंध देता था और साथ ही वहीं सो भी जाता था। उस बुढ़े बरगद पर चढ़ने का अभ्यास कब किया और कब सफल हो गया कहा नही जा सकता! पर जब से होश है अपने जीवन का एक बड़ा भाग उसके साथ बिताया है। बचपन में ही सुत उठ कर गोटी ‘कंचा’ खेलने के लिए यही आ जाता था और फिर जब जोर से फुआ चिल्लाती बबलुआ ही रे, छौड़ा सनक गेलई हें, खाना नै पीना दिन भर गोटी खेलना’’ उस छोटी छोटी गोल गोटियों ने भी खुब घुमाया। उसके बाद जैसे जैसे बढ़ता गया बुढ़ा बरगद जवान होता गया। दिन के कई घंटे उसकी गोद में बीत जाते। खास कर तब जब घर में डांट खाने का भय हो या फिर मार खाने का तो फिर मैं किसी पर भरोसा नहीं कर सकता सिवाय इसके? उसकी चार छः हाथियों से भी मोटे तने पर चढ़ना सब के बस की बात नहीं? और वह भी तब जब आठ दस फिट के बाद एक आदमी ऐतना लंबा चौड़ा और गहरा धोधर अपना मुंह फाड़े डरा रहा हो खबरदार! पर मेरा दिन उसी के साथ कट जाना था। धोधर के सहारे ही पेड़ के उपर चढ़ जाता और फिर कई मोटे तने में से एक सपाट से तना को चुनता और बीस तीस फिट की उंचाई पर अपनी आसनी जमा कर लंब लेट हो जाता। कई दिन जब फुआ के अधिक गुस्से में होने की सूचना हो तो झोला झोली होने तक मेरा घर बार, मां बाप सब वही बुढ़ा बरगद था। बहुत दिनों तक बह मेरा आश्रयदाता रहा है और उसकी मोटी मोटी टहनियां में मां की गोद का एहसास पाया। जब भी उस बुढ़े बरगद के नीचे बैठता हूं तो उस दिन की याद ताजी हो जाती है जब मैंने उसकी टहनियों पर एक दिन और एक पुरी रात बिता दी थी। घटना ही ऐसी धटी की मन गुस्से से भर गया। हुआ यूं कि किरण फूटने के साथ ही घर मास्टर के दलान पर गुलुर गुलुर होने लगा और जब फुआ ने पूछा 
‘‘कि हो गलई हो मास्टर साहब।’’
‘‘अजी एगो बुतरू फेकल हई, पोखरिया में।’’
‘‘बुतरू, कैसन हई जी, कै दिन के।’’
‘‘की कहिओ, के पपियाही फेंक देलकै, अभी तो नलियो नै कटलै है, एक दम गोर बुराक है।
‘‘हे भगवान, इतना बड़का पाप! भला बोलहो तो, उ निमुंहा केकरो की बिगाड़ल कै हंे। जिंदे हई जी।’’
हां जी, हमहीं ने भोरे भोरे सबसे पहले देखलिए, लोटा ले के मैदान जा रहलिए हल की बुतरू के काने के आवाज अइलै, हमरा तो डर लगे लगलो पर नजदीक जा के दिखलिए तब ए गो नवजात बुतरू फेंकल हई। पैर हाथ सब में खोंटा लगल हई।’’


हे भगवान! फूआ ने जैस चित्कार किया हो। उस एक बच्चे के लिए उसने क्या क्या सितम नहीं उठाया और उठा रही है और कोई उसे फेंक कर चला गया, जैस वह भगवान से यही कह रही हो, मौन अधरों से। फिर उसने फूफा को आवाज दी।
‘‘नै सुनो हो।’’
‘‘की कहो हीं पगली।’’
‘‘देखो ने किदो ए गो बुतरू फेकन हई पोखरिया पर। के पपियाही ऐसन कैलक होत। सुत्ते में मन लगलई और अब फेंक देलकै। देखके आहो तो रखे लाइक होतई तो रख लेबै।’’


फूफा चले और उनसे पहले ही मैं भी भाग कर वहां पहूंच गया था। लोगों की हुजूम लग गई थी। मै उस सब के बीच से राह बनाता वहां पहूंचा तो देखा की बच्चा पोखर के बगल में कुंभी पर लेटाया हुआ है और एक लाल रंग की पुरानी साड़ी भी लपेटा हुआ है, फाड़ कर। मेरे मुंह से आह निकली। देखा की खोंटा-पिपरी हाथ पैर में लटका हुआ है और वह  रोए जा रहा है। अभी किरण फूटा ही था और सूरज ने धरती पर अपनी आभा नहीं बिखेरी थी बल्कि पुरूब बगैचा की तरफ सिंदूरी रंग का अभामंडल सूरज देवता के आने की सूचना दे ही रही थी।


जितने लोग उतनी बातें। महिलाओं के मुंह से चित्कार निकल रही थी।
‘‘हाय हाय। देखो तो, मंह झौसी बुतरूआ के कैसे फेक देलकै, रसलिला करे घरी मौज, आ इ घरी हत्यारिन माय बन गेलई।’’ नइकी चाची सबसे ज्यादा दुखी थी तभी कटारीवली की आवाज भी गंुजी।
‘‘के निरबंशा-निरबंशी के मौज के इस बुतरू फल भोग रहलई है।’’
‘‘ऐ गो हई हे, घर घर देखा, ऐके लेखा।’’ 
रामपुरवली ने आवाज दी थी। ‘‘जेकर घर देखो इहे हाल हई। बड़का घारा बला छुप जा हई और गरीबका के छिया-लेदर हो जा हई।’’
तरह तरह की बात हो रही थी। पर कुल मिला कर जो कनकुलूजन निकला उसे निकाला कामो मास्टर ने-
‘‘ देखीं भाई बोले के तो नै चाहीं पर इ हउ बड़के घर के। इ सड़ीबा के फाट देख के अनुमान लगो हई और फेर गरीबका घरा में पेट वली जन्नी छुपतै ? सबका मत उनके साथ मिलने लगा पर कोई विरोध भी कर देता, जिनका तर्क होता की बड़का घरा बला तो तुरंत दु सो रूपया मेम साहब के दे हई ओर यही पर धोलाईआ हो जा है। दिक्कत तो गरीबका के होबो हई जेकरा पेटो गिराबे ले पैसा नै होबो हई।


तरह तरह के कयास, तरह तरह के अनुमान। पर उस अबोध की तड़पती आत्मा की ओर कोई नहीं देख रहा था। नजारा, आदमी के हैवानियत का जीता जागता उदाहरण था। बच्चा का कमर तक कपड़े में लपेटा हुआ था और दायें हाथ की एक उंगली खोंटों की एक झुंड के द्वारा कुतरा जा रहा था, वह प्रतिरोध भी करता और हाथ इधर उधर भी मारता पर खोंटा नहीं हटता और हाथ में ही लटका हुआ रहता। देखते ही देखते खोंटेने उसकी तर्जनी उंगली को उससे अलग कर दिया। चित्कार, चित्कार, चित्कार- पर निरर्थक!

----------


## xman

ओह, नजारा करेजा चीड़ देने वाली थी पर किसी ने उस शिशु को बचाने की कोशिश नहीं की। सबके मुंह से केवल आह निकल रही थी और सब ऐसा करने वाली मां को कोस रहे थे पर मुझसे नहीं रहा गया और मैं एक डंडे के सहारे शिशु से लिपटे खोंटों को हटाने की लिए बढ़ा ही था की सभी ने हल्ला करना शुरू कर दिया और तब तक मेरी फुआ भी आ गई थी। 


‘‘हे रे छौंरा पगला गेलहीं की रे। छुआ जयमहीं ने रे। नहाबे पड़तउ और पंडित से पूजा करा के पाक होबे पड़तै।’’


पर मैने ने अनसुनी करके डंडे के सहारे खोंटा को उससे अलग करने का प्रयास प्रारंभ कर दिया। मेरा मन भर गया था। आंख में आंसू डबडबा डबा गए थे। वह चित्कार कर रहा था और उसकी चित्कार से मुझे लगा जैसे भगवान चित्कार रहे हो। दुत्कार रहे हों।


हाय हाय हाय हाय
बड़की चाची छाती पीटती आई थी।




जब मैं सट गया तो सब ने बच्चे से लिपटा कपड़ा हटाने के लिए कहा ताकि इस बात का पता चल सके कि बच्चा बेटा है की बेटी? 
ओह अब भी यह बाकी है।
मैंने डंडे के सहारे ही कपड़े को बहुत ही सावधानी से हटाया। 


‘‘धत्त तेरी के इ त बेटी है।’’
बच्चे के बेटी होने पर अब चर्चाओं का स्वर बदल गये। 
‘‘हो सको हो कि बेटिये गुना ऐकरा फेकल गेलो हे।’’ सनोजबा के माय ने जब यह कहा तो वहां पहूंच चुकी रीना ने इसका तीखा प्रतिरोध करते हुए बोली- 


‘‘बेटिया रहो हई त ओकरा मार दे हई सब, ऐसनो होबो हई। भगवान हखीन की नै इ दुनिया में। उहे इंसाफ करथीन।’’


कुछ लोगों ने फूआ को उस बच्ची को रख लेने की बात कही तो कुछ ने इसका विरोध किया। फूफा के बड़े भाई ने विरोध करते हुए कहा-


‘‘पता नै कौन ने कौन जात के जलमल है औ ओकरा तों पोसमहीं त तोरा समजबा से बाड़ नै देतउ। उपर से बेटी! लाख पच्चास खर्चा के घर। औ फेर वियाहमहीं केकरा हीं। के वियाह करतै।’’


बहस चल रही थी और वह बच्ची तिल तिल कर मौत के करीब जा रही थी। किसी ने उसे छुआ तक नहीं। फूआ ने मुझे डांट कर नहाने कें लिए भेज दिया। मैं जाने लगा तभी देखा वहीं खड़़ी रीना के आंखों से अविरल आंसू निकलतें, आंसू पर मेरी नजर गई-झर झर लोर गिर रहे है। वह कपस कपस कर रो रही है। मेरी भी नम आंखों की तरफ उसने देखा जैसे कह रही हो कि यह कैसा समाज है। कैसे लोग। आंख के सामने  एक आदमजात मर रहा है और कोई उसे छूने तक को तैयारी नहीं, हे भगवान।
रीना ने मुझे सुनाते हुए कहा-
‘‘ देख रहलहीं हे ने कैसन जालीम समाज है। एकरे से लड़े पड़तउ।’’
तभी मैं फूआ के पास जाकर बोल दिया- 
*‘‘ काहे नै इकरा घारा ले चलो हीं, की खरबी है।’’ तभी सभी लोग मुझ पर झंझुआ कर दौड़ पड़े।*


मैं चुपचाप नहाने के लिए पोखर के दूसरे किनारे शिवाला की ओर चला गया और डुब्बा पानी में कूद कर नहा कर लौट रहा था की तभी रास्ते में ही इस बात की खबर मिल गई की बच्ची की प्राण पखेरू उड़ गए।


मैं फिर लौट के वही आ गया। बच्ची स्पंदनहीन हो गई थी और रोना बंद कर दिया। यही उसके मर जाने का प्रमाण था। धीरे धीरे लोग छंटते गए और सभी अपने अपने काम मे लग गए, शेष रह गया तो कई दिनों तक चौराहे और चौपाल में इस पाप के दोषी को खोजने की बहस।


और फिर दोपहर में दूर से ही देखा तो उस जगह पर कुछ गिद्ध के झंुड मंडराने लगे थे और एक दो कुत्ते में भाग भाग कर गिद्ध पर झपट रहे थे पर मै सोंच रहा था समाज के गिद्ध और कुत्तों का क्या?


हे भगवान इतना जालीम, निर्दय और कठोर हैं हम, सारी धर्म और शास्त्रों यही सिखाया? अभी कुछ दिन पहले ही तो यज्ञ हुआ था गांव में। जिसमें भागवत कथा भी हुई थी और सारा गांव उमड़ पड़ा था। लगा जैसे लोगों के अंदर एकाएक धर्म की अगाध प्रेम उमड़ गई हो। हवन करने को लेकर मारा मारी, क्या बड़का क्या छोटका सबने हवन के लिए घंटों इंतजार किया। रात रात भर जाग कर प्रवचन सुना। सबने चंदा देकर सहयोग किया। इतना ही संत श्री मनोहर जी महराज कें लिए खाना किसके घर से आएगा उसके लिए जंग। और मुझे याद है कैसे कंश के प्रसंग पर चल रहे नाटक को देख रहे श्रद्धालू भक्तों के आंखों में आंसू झलक गए थे जब वह बच्चों को पटक पटक कर मार रहा था। ओह बेचारा देखो तो। और कर्ण की मौत के प्रसंग की रात और दूसरे दिन शाम तक गांव में शोक का माहौल था। कई घरों में खाना नहीं बना और इस बात का ऐलान करते लोग चौराहे पर गला फाड़ फाड़ कर चिल्ला रहे थे। और आज.....


इसी दिन घर में कोहराम मच गया।  महामार हुआ और फूआ ने बच्चा घर में नहीं लाने को लेकर फूफा से महाभारत की। तभी फूआ के मुंह से निकली बोली ने मेरा कलेजा चीर दिया-
‘‘ ले आइथो हल तब र्निबंश तो नै कहैथो हल।’’


मुझे एहसास हुआ कि कोई मुझे अपना बेटा नहीं मानता और इस परायेपन के एहसास ने मुझे हिला दिया। मेरे आंख में आंसू आ गए और मैं डबडबाई आंख से घर से निकल कर उसी बुढ़े बरगद की आगोश मंे जा कर सो गया। शाम ढली और फिर रात भी हो गई पर मैंने किसी बात की परवाह नहीं की।

----------


## xman

सिलसिला प्यार का चल रहा था कभी रूक कर, तो तेज-तेज पर रास्ते से भटकने की बात नहीं थी। किशोर मन हिचकोले ले रहा था और आग दोनों तरफ बराबर लगी हुई थी। बुढ़े बरगद के पास मिलना क्या हुआ कि जैसे एक आसरा मिल गया। दशहरे के दिन वह हर साल सपरिवार मेला देखने के लिए जाती थी इस साल मैं भी साथ हो लिया,चुपके से। मेला में वह जिधर जाती मैं फासले से उसके पीछे पीछे हो लेता। मुझपे उसकी नजर थी और वह इठला रही थी, तितली की तरह। मेला, जैसे महिलाओं का जन सैलाब उमड़ सा पड़ता हो। देह से देह रगड़ कर लोग चलते और जलेवी प्रमुख मिठाई रहती। अमीर से लेकर गरीब के घर तक इसकी पहूंच थी। इसमें एक बड़ी विकृति भी थी वह इस रूप मंे कि कुछ नौजवान लड़कियों के छेड़ने या और उनके साथ हथरस करने में लगे रहते। मेरे कुछ दोस्तों ने भी कहा -


‘‘कि चल न याद बड़की देवी जी भीर, कतना के मैंज देलिए हें।’’


पर मेरी दुनिया तो सपाट थी... रमजा जोगी की तरह।
खैर चलते चलते दो बज गए, थके हारे घर की ओर चला जा रहा था कि तभी रीना सबसे पिछड़ने लगी और फिर पगदंडी से होकर गुजरते हुए मैं उसके करीब जैसे ही पहूंचा उसने मुझे चुम लिया और फिर एक मिठाई मेरे मुंह में डालते हुए बोली-
‘‘तोरा ले कखने से ई रसगुल्ला अपन हिस्सा से बचा के रखले हिऔ, तोरा नियर डरपोक, की दस बांस पीछे ही रहो हइ।’’


हां कहमीं नै, तों सब दुर्गा जी देखो हलीं और हम अपना दुर्गा के पीछे पीछे पगलाल।’’
फिर पीछे से किसी के आने की आहट और वह छटक कर आगे निकल गई। इस समय रात के दो बज रहे थे और जाते जाते उसने कहा-


‘‘ अडडा पर मिलो हिऔ तनी देर में।’’
रीना आज कुछ ज्यादा ही प्रसन्न थी। मैं कुछ समझ नहीं पा रहा था पर फिर भी बूढ़ा बरगद की गोद में जाकर बैठ गया। करीब एक घंटे कें बाद धंधरेदार फ्रॉक पहने वह चली आ रही थी। आज उसकी चाल में कुछ अजीब सी मादकता सी थी। मटक मटक कर चलती हुई जैसे वह कुछ बताना चाहती हो। जैसे ही वह करीब आई मैं हाथ पकड़ना चाहा और छटक कर वह परे हट गई। आज वह हिरणी की तरह मटक रही थी मचल रही थी। 


‘‘ की बात है हो आज खूब मटक रहलीं है।’’


‘‘तोरा काहे जलन लगो है, हमरा से कुछ डाह हौ की।’’


‘‘ डाह कौची पर जलन तो होबे करतै पर आज कबुतरा नियर फुदूक काहे रहलीं हे।’’


‘‘आज बाबू जी से बोल देलिऔ की हम ब्याह तोरे से करबौ नै त अपन जान दे देबौ।’’


‘‘तब बाबू जी कहलखुन।’’


‘‘कहथिन की, इहे की कहां से खिलैतउ और कहां रखतै, तब हमहूं कह देलिए की जब भगवाने के इ मर्जी है तब तों कहे ले चिंता करो हो।’’


यानि की उसकी खुशी का राज यही था।


मैं भी कुछ ज्यादा ही खुश होकर एक बार फिर उसके बगल होकर उसे बांहों में जकड़ना चाहा पर वह फिर छिटक गई। पता नहीं क्यों पर आज मेरा मन उसे बांहों में लेने के लिए छटपटा रहा था और वह पहले से विपरीत छटक रही थी। कुछ नियोजित नहीं था पर कुछ कुछ हो रहा था। परसों दहशहरे की छुटटी के बाद मुझे जाना था और कुछ हासील करने की ललक सी पता नहीं क्यों पर जाग गई थी। इस लुकाछुपी के बीच कुछ ही देर में रीना आत्मसमर्पण करते हुए मेरे बांहों में थी।
‘‘ की ईरादा है हो, आज लगो है मन मिजाज हाथ में नै है की।’’ रीना ने व्यंग वाण मारा। 


‘‘ईरादा तो सच में आज ठीक नै है, साला के अलग होला के बाद हाथ मले परो है।’’


‘‘ इ हाथा अभी मलैइए पड़तै।’’


उसने इतना कहा ही था कि मैं और अधिक जोर से उसे सीने से सटा लिया। छोड़-छोड़ की आवाज बढ़ने लगी। मैं अब अपने आपे में नहीं था और मेरा हाथ उसकी कमर की ओर सरकने ही लगा था कि वह पूरी ताकत लगा मेरी बांहों से आजाद होने की कोशिश करने लगी, इसी बीच वह मेरी बांहों से तो आजाद थी पर उसकी नथुनी मेरे हाथ में थी और वह रोने लगी। इस खिंचा-तानी में मैंने उसकी नथुनी खींच लिया था और फिर उसके नाक से खून निकलने लगा। वह रोने लगी और मैं ग्लानी से भर गया।


कोई मुझे धिक्कारने लगा। मैंने नथुनी को उसकी हथेली पर रख दिया और शर्मिन्दगी से मेरा सर झुका हुआ था। और फिर वह रोती हुई वहां से चली गई। वह अपने घर की ओर जा ही रही थी की तभी उसके घर के आस पास दो तीन टार्च जलने लगे। सुबह होने वाली थी और गांव मंे जानवरों के खिलाने के लिए एक आध लोग जगने लगे थे। रीना के घर वालों को उसके बाहर होने का पता चल चुका था....हे भगवान... कल फिर हंगामा होगा। यह सब भांपने और यह जानने की कहीं रीना के साथ मारपीट नहीं हो रही हो, मैं चुपके से रीना के घर के पास जाने की कोशीश कर रहा था कि तभी धमाक से मेरी पीठ पर एक इंट का अध्धा आ कर लगा और मैं मुर्छित हो वहीं गिर गया......

----------


## xman

मेरी मुर्छा कुछ ही क्षणों के लिए थी और फिर मैं वहां से उठा और घर आ गया। ऐसा पहली बार हुआ था और मुझे इसकी आशंका नहीं थी। आमने सामने से किसी को हाथ लगाने की हिम्मत नहीं थी और वह इसलिए मैं शरीर से सुडॉल था और गाहे बिगाहे जब भी किसी से लड़ता तो उसकी पिटाई कर देता।


खैर, अगली रोज वह कहीं नहीं दिखी, शाम में आकर रामू ने बताया कि उसकी पिटाई हुई है। अगले दिन मैं पटना के लिए रवाना हो गया और फिर से अपनी दिनचर्या में लग गया। वहीं कोंचिग से डेरा और डेरा से कोचिंग। क्यांेकि पटना पहूंचते ही राजीव दा ने जो पटना में रहने के लिए एक दिया- देख पटना में रहना है तो दो चीज समेट के रखना , जी और .................।
मैं दोनों बातों पर अमल कर रहा था। शाम में बस सब्जी लाने के लिए डेरा से बाहर जाता था। जिंदगी अपने रफतार से चली जा रही थी पर रीना की याद मुझे सता रही थी। एक तरफ पढ़ाई की बात सोंचता तो दुसरी तरफ प्रेम की। जी नहीं लग रहा था। उसके सपने रोज रोज आ जाते फिर भी कलेजा पर पत्थर रख कर कई माह गुजार दिया और फिर फागून भी आ गया। इस बार कोचिंग से महज तीन दिन की छुटटी मिली थी और मैं घर आ गया था। जैसे ही घर पहूंचा रीना को नजर तलाशने लगी थी। कई माहिनों से उसे देखा तक नहीं था। मेरी बेचैन नजर हर उस संभावित जगहों पर किसी न किसी बहाने से उसकी तलाश कर ली पर वह नहीं मिली और फिर शाम में जब टहलने के लिए जा रहा था तभी साथ हुए एक मित्र ने सहानुभूति के तौर पर बताया कि रीना को उसके नानी घर भेज दिया गया है, शायद उसके शादी की बात चल रही थी। उसका ननिहाल सुदूर गांव में था जो शेखपुरा शहर से दस किलोमिटर दूर कुरौनी गांव में था। जब यह बात मेरे कान में पड़ी तो मुझे तो जैसे लकबा मार गया। काटो तो खून नही। बेचैन मन से मैं घर लौट आया। दुविधा दो बातों के लिए गंभीर थी। पहली यह कि पढ़ाई के साथ भविष्य संवारना है और दूसरी यह की रीना इतने दिनों तक कैसी होगी? या फिर कहीं उसकी शादी तो नहीं कर दी गई? क्या वह सोंच रही होगी की मैंने उसे धोखा दे दिया? और इसी बेचैनी के बीच इस साल की होली मैंने घर में सो कर कट दिया और फिर दूसरे दिन पटना रवाना हो गया। पटना में रहे हुए अभी एक सप्ताह ही हुआ होगा कि गांव से आए नरेश मास्टर साहव ने बताया कि रीना के मां को ब्रेन हेमरेज हुआ है और वह बहुत सीरियस है उनको यहीं डा. सहजानन्द के पास भर्ती कराया गया है। मैं फिर से बचैन हो गया और सुबह मास्टर साहब को साईकिल पर पीछे बैठा कर डाक्टर के यहां चल पडा। वहां से क्लिनिक करीब छः-आठ किलोमिटर होगी पर उस समय जोश ही कुछ और थी। जैसे ही क्लिनिक पर पहूंचा कि रीना के पिताजी पर नजर पड़ी, वह रो रहे थे। रीना की मां को देखने के लिए दोनों अन्दर गए। वैसे तो मुझे हिम्मत नहीं होती पर मास्टर साहव साथ थे। वे बेहोशी की हालत में थी और कभी कभी उनकी आंख खुल जाती थी। जैसे ही मैं उनके पास जा कर खड़ा हुआ उनकी आंखों में आंसू छलक गए। मैने उनको आश्वासन देने के लिए उनके हाथ का स्पर्श किया कि तभी उन्होने मेरे हाथ का कस कर पकड़ लिया। मैं बिचलित हो गया। एक मां आज अपनी बेचैनी को जाहिर कर रही थी, शायद यह अपनी बेटी के लिए थी। 


रीना घर में सबसे छोटी रहने के कारण नकचढ़ी और बदमाश थी पर घर के सभी लोग उसको खूब चाहते थे पर जब से अपना प्र्रसंग आया है उसके घर में उसके मां को छोड़ सबका स्वभाव उसके प्रति बदल गया है जिस बात का जिक्र रीना ने कई बार किया था। एक बार रीना ने यह भी बताया कि मां से अपनी शादी की बात की थी और उसने बाबूजी को भी बताया था पर बाबूजी बहुत गरम होकर बोेले कि


‘‘मेरी लाश पर ही यह शादी होगी। ओकर रोजिए की है जे हम अपन बेटी के ओकर संग बियाहबै।’’
शाम में जब कोचिंग से लौट कर मैं अपने डेरा में बैठा तभी उधर से मास्टर साहब आए । वह बहुत उदास थे।


‘‘की होलई मास्टर साहब’’


‘‘की होतई हो, अर्जून दा के कन्याय गुजर गेलखिन। बेचारी लक्ष्मी हलखिन’’


रीना के मां के मरने की बात ने मुझे हिला दिया। हम दोनों को महज उनके उपर ही भरोसा था और ईश्वर ने उन्हें भी तोड़ दिया। इस घटना को तीन चार दिन हुए होगें, मैं घर लौटा। इस उम्मीद से कि रीना का दर्शन कर पाउंगा और हुआ भी। शाम का वक्त था और वह छत पर उदास बैठी थी। देर शाम मैं उसके घर के आस पास से किसी न किसी बहाने गुजरने लगा पर वह नीचे नहीं आई पर रास्ते से गुजरते हुए एक डिबीया आ कर गिरी जिसे मैंने उठा लिया उसमें प्रेम पत्र था। रीना के मन की बेचैनी और मां के गुजरने का दर्द उकेर दिया था। उसी पत्र में उसने अपनी शादी की बात चलने की बात कही और यह भी की मां के गुजर जाने के बाद अब हम दोनांे के मिलन के रास्ते कितने मुश्किल हो गए।
अहले सुबह लगभग चार बजे चांदनी रात में जब मेरी नींद खुली, रीना अपने छत पर टहल रही थी और मैं उठ कर बैठा तो वह छत से नीचे आई और शौच के लिए घर से बाहर निकलने लगी। यह मुलाकात का अंतिम हथियार था। मैं भी झट से अपने छत से नीचे उतारा और रास्ते पर आकर खड़ा हो गया। वह आई रही थी। वह पीछे पीछे, मैं आगे आगे। फासले से बात भी हो रही थी। ‘‘


बहुत दुख होलउ, पर मांजी के देखेले हमहूं गेलिओ हल।’’


‘‘हां, घर में चर्चा होबे करो हलई कि बबलुओ अइलई हल देखे ले।’’


‘‘तब की करमीं, पर जाना तो एक दिन सब के हई।’’


‘‘ हां ई सब तो ठीके हई पर अब हमर बात सुने बाला कोई नै हई, ऐगो मईये हलै जे मन के बात बिना कहले समझ जा हल।’’


‘‘तब की करमहीं, भगवान से बढ़ के कुछ हई।’’


‘‘तब नानी घर कहे ले भेज देल गेलई।’’


तब रीना ने बताया कि अपने प्रेम के बारे में जानकर सब घर बालों ने मिल कर मेरी शादी करने की योजना बनाई थी और मैं अकेले सब से लड़ी थी। उसने बताया कि शादी के नियत से ही उसे ननिहाल भेजा गया पर उसकी मर्जी के खिलाफ यह शादी नहीं हो सकती। मां के श्रद्ध कर्म के बाद उसे फिर से नानीहाल भेज दिया जाएगा और जो भी करना हो पर जल्दी ही कुछ करना होगा।

----------


## xman

जिंदगी जब दोराहे पर खड़ी होती है और वह भी अल्हड़पन में तो राह चुनना आसान नहीं होता! ऐसा ही कुछ मेरे साथ हो रहा है। मेरा सपना कुछ करने का था पर प्रेमपाश से आजाद हुए बिना यह संभव नहीं था और प्रेमपाश से आजाद होना तो जैसे असंभव ही था।

निष्छल, नैतिक और निष्पाप प्रेम अपनी मंजिल तक पहूंच ही जाती है और यही मेरा भरोसा भी है पता नहीं क्यों पर आज कल रेडियो पर यह गाना भी खूब बज रहा है - प्यार सच्चा हो तो राहें भी निकल आती है, बिजलियां अर्ष से खुद रास्ता दिखाती। मुझे अपने सच्चे प्यार पर भरोसा था पर अभी तक राह नहीं दिख रहा था।

मैं जब जाने की तैयारी कर रहा था तभी एक हंगामा बरपा हो गया। गांव में बबाल। सुबह सुबह ही मास्टर साहब मेरे दरबाजे पर आकर गाली गलौज कर रहे है। 
‘‘कहां गेलहो सुराज दा देखो सरबेटबा के करतूत हमर बेटिया के चिठठी पत्री लिखो हो, ऐसन में तो खून खराबा हो जइतो।’’
फूफा घर से बाहर निकले तो देखा कई और लोग बाहर खड़े थे। जब से प्रेम प्रसंग की चर्चा गांव में चली थी तब से सभी मुझको लेकर चिढे हुए थे और मास्टर साहब की आवाज और चिठठी की बात सुन मैं समझ गया की रीना को लिखी कोई चिठठी हाथ लग गई।
‘‘अरे बबलुआ’’ फूफा ने आवाज दी तो मैं सहमता हुआ बाहर यह सोंच कर आ रहा था कि चलो जो होगा देखा जाएगा। बाहर आया तो उन्होने बताया कि मास्टर साहब की बेटी संगितिया को मैंने प्रेम पत्र लिखा है तो मैं सन्न रह गया। 
‘‘साला, इहे सब करो हीं रे, कहों हीं की पटना और बनारस में पढबै।’’ फूफा गरम थे कि तभी मास्टर साहब ने आव देखा न ताव और दो तीन झापड़ मुझको जड़ दिया। 

‘‘बाबा बनों हीं साला, काट के फेंक देबै। हम्मर बेटिया के चिठठी लिखों ही।  
मैं थोड़ सहम गया जिसका एक मुख्य कारण भी था। कारण यह था कि कल दोपहर जब मैं अपने खिड़की के पास बैठा था तभी मेरे सामने एक क्षण के लिए जो नजारा आया वह विस्मित और विचलित कर देने वाली थी। मेरे खिड़की के सामने मास्टर साहब के घर का दरबाजा आता था और दरबाजे के बगल में ही चापाकल पर संगितिया रोज स्नान करती थी, किशोर मन कभी कभी उधर ताक झांक करने लगता पर मन को संयम कर मैं वहां से हट जाता। संगितिया उस समय दशवीं की छात्रा थी और वह भी किशोरावस्था में कदम रख रही थी। इसी ताक झांक के उहापोह के बीच अचनाक कल संगितिया नहाने के बाद अपने दरबाजे के सामने खड़ी हुई और अपना पूरा फ्रॉक खोल दिया। एक क्षण को मैं विस्मित सा अवाक रह गया। उसकी पूरी देह मेरे आंखों के सामने थी, नग्न। दो बड़े बड़े उरोज मेनका की तरह विचलित करने का स्वांग कर रहे थे। जब वह देह से पानी साफ करने के लिए झुकी तो उसके खुले बाल उसकी देह पर नागिन की तरह लहरा उठी और फिर उसने मुझसे नजर मिलते ही मुस्कुरा दिया और मैने आंखें झुका ली, फिर जब देखा तो यह नजारा गायब था। पता नहीं क्यों उस घटना के बाद से संगितिया मुझे देख अक्सर मुस्कुरा देती और मैं झेंप जाता।  संगितिया मेरे दोस्त रामू की बहन थी इसलिए मैं लिहाज करता था। मुझे लगा की इसी घटना को लेकर लोग आए होगें हंगामा करने और मैंने मन में ठान लिया की बाता दूंगा की उसने क्या किया पर मामला एक प्रेम पत्र का था जो संगितिया को लिखा गया था मेरे द्वारा।

प्रिय संगितिया

आई लव यू....

तुम्हारी याद में यहां मैं आंसू बहाता हूं।
तुम्हारी जुल्फ के साये में मैं चैन पाता हूं।
...
आदि इत्यादि
तुम्हारा लव
बबलु

मैंने इसका विरोध किया कि मेरे द्वारा यह पत्र नहीं लिखा गया है। बहुत ही रोमांटिक पत्र था जिसमें दो तीन तरह की स्याही का उपयोग किया गया था। मास्टर साहब ने उस पत्र को मुझे दिया और कहा 
‘‘यदि साबित हो गेलै कि तोंही लिखलहीं हें तो समझ लिहें कि तोर गांव से पत्ता तो साफ करइदेबै, हाथा गोरा भी सही सलामत नै रहतै।’’

ले बलैया, यह एक नया चक्कर था जिसमें मैं उल़झता हुआ जा रहा था। मैं पत्र पढ़ा जिसमें कई अश्लील बातें भी लिंखी गई थी जिसे पढ़ कर कोई भी गर्म हो जाता। 
बबाल 
हंगामा
फूआ भी मुझे गरिया रही है- कोढ़ीया, पढतै लिखतै सढ़े बायस, यहां तो रसलीला करे में रहो है। छोड़ दहो नै रहतै पटना में।
पता नहीं यह सब क्या हो रहा था पर जो हो रहा था वह ठीक नहीं हो रहा था। बात धीरे धीरे गांव में फैली और फिर रीना तक भी बात पहूंच गई।

----------


## xman

संगितिया को लिखा गया पत्र को मेरे मित्र रामू के द्वारा जब रीना को दिखाया गया तो उसने इसे देखते ही उससे कहा-
‘‘अरे हम समझ गेलिए ई केकर करामत है। इ सब हमर भाई दिल्लिया के करामत है। हमरा दुन्नू के अलग करे के ई सब चाल है पर हम एकरा सफल होबे ले नै देबै।’’


फिर उस पत्र का राज रीना ने ही खोला रामू के पास और फिर बेधड़ वह मेरे घर आ गई। रामू भी साथ में ही था। आते ही मुझसे बोली-


‘‘ ई सब चिठठी पत्री से घबराबे के बात नै है, हमरा पता है कि ई सब केकर खेला है।’’


फिर रीना ने बताया कि कैसे कुछ दिन पहले उसके भाई दिल्लिया ने एक प्रेम पत्र को बीच सड़क पर से उठा कर लाया और उसे दिखाते हुए बोला-


 ‘‘देखी बबलुआ कैसन कैसन चिठठी बीच सड़का पर फेंक देहै।’’ 


रीना ने उस पत्र के अस्तित्व को सिरे से नाकार दिया। हलंाकि उसने बताया कि वह पत्र मेरे हैंड राइटिंग जैसी ही थी पर उसे पूरा भरोसा था कि उसका प्रेम पत्र यूं ही सड़कों पर फेंका नहीं रह सकता और उसने अपने भाई से कहा था कि बबलुआ ऐसन करिए नै सको है। इतना भरोसा था उसे अपने प्यार पर और आज वहीं चाल दिल्लिया ने संगितिया को पत्र लिख कर एक गोली से तीन शिकार करना चाहा। पहला मुझे बदनाम, दुसरा मास्टर साहब से दुश्मनी और तीसरा रीना से अलगाव, मैं इस बात से अनजान ही अभी था कि रीना ने आकर सभी राज बता दिया। 


अब मामला पलट गया और मास्टर साहब ने इसे अपनी बेटी को बदनाम करने के लिए की गई साजिश के रूप में देखा और दोनों घरों में जम कर मारपीट हुई।


खैर, इससब के बीच मैं पटना के लिए रवाना हो गया। बस पर मेरे गांव का रहने वाला दोस्त मुकेश मिल गया जिसने बताया कि कहरनीया फुलेनमा मर गई। मुझे दुख हुआ और साथ ही मैं कुछ साल पूर्व की यादों में खो गया। 


कुछ माह पूर्व जब मैं अपने गांव गया था तब इसी मुकेश के साथ एक दिन फुलेना के बागीचे से अमरूद्ध तोड़ने में लगा हुआ था। फुलेना का बगैचा तीन चार एकढ में फैला हुआ था। सारा बगीचा चाहरदिवारी से घिरा था और मैं होशियारी से चाहरदिवारी के बाहर से लंबाई का फायदा उठाते हुए अमरूद्ध तोड़ रहा था कि तभी अचानक पांच छः फिट उंची चाहरदिवारी फांद कर फुलेना कूद कर मेरा कालर पकड़ लिया। वह मुझसे करीब पांच साल बड़ी होगी। छः फिट लंबा शरीर, हठ्ठा कठ्ठा, एक दम गदराल।-


‘‘साला, अमरूद्धवा तोड़ों हीं, पता हौ कि ऐजा हम रहो हिए।’’
‘‘छोड़, जादे मामा मत बन।’’


फिर क्या था, उसने आव देखा न ताव धड़ाम से मुझे जमीन पर पटक कर मेरे सीने पर सवार हो गयी। बाप रे बाप। लड़की थी-दुर्गा।


*‘‘कैसे मर गेलै हो केतना साहसी लड़की हलई।’’*
*‘‘पता नै हलउ, उ फन्टुसबा से फंसल हलई। कहारनी होके बाभन से शादी के सपना देखो हलई, अरे यहां तो आम खाके गुठली फेंके के जुगाड़ हलई।’’*


तब मुझे याद आया कि गांव में उन दिनों दोनों के फंसे होने की खूब चर्चा थी और एक बार मंदिर के बगल बाले रास्ते में मैंने दोनों को अर्धआलिंगन की अवस्था में देख लिया था। यही हथियार उस दिन काम आया जब फुलेना मेरे सीने पर सवार थी।


‘‘देख जादे मामा नै बन, भुला गेलहीं उ दिन हम तोड़ा औ फन्टुसबा के साथ साथ देखलिओ हल और केकरो नै कहलिऔ।’’


डसने झट हाथ हट लिया और खड़ा हो गई। पर जाते जाते धमकी दे गई कि आगे से इस तरफ दिखना भी नहीं। बहुत ही साहसी लड़की थी पर मर कैसे गई।


फिर उसके प्रेम प्रसंग की कहानी मेरे आंखों के आगे धूमने लगी। जब मैं अपने गांव में था तभी सुबह सुबह ही हंगामा होने लगा। घर से निकल कर जब बाहर आया तो देखा की फुलेना की बड़ी बहन, भाई, बाबूजी सहित परिवार के अन्य सदस्य फन्टूस के घर पर आकर हल्ला कर रहे थे। छनबिन करने लगा तो मैं स्तब्ध रह गया। राजन सिंह ने बताया घटना के बारे में- 


*‘‘अरे तों जनबे नै करों हीं, ऐकर बेटिया फन्टूसबा के साथ पेट फुला लेलकै है और उपर से फन्टूसबा सब जेबरो-गाठी, जे तीन चार भरी हलई ले लेलैकै।’’*


मामला संगीन था मेरे लिए, पर गांव के लोगों के लिए यह हल्की सी बात थी। मलतीया के माय फुलेना के बाबूजी को समझा रहे थे-


‘‘अब की तों अपन इज्जत अपने उघारे पर लगल हा, अरे इस सब झांप पोंत करे के है की उधार करे के। छोड़ो जे होलो से होलो। बेटिया के धोलैया करा के निख-सुख ‘‘बढ़ीया’’ से शादी ब्याह कर दहो, सब ठीक हो जइतै। बेटी के संभालल तो लेगो नै और आज अइलों हें लड़े ले। बेटा की कोई दोष होबो हई’’


ओह- बेटी के लिए सारी बंदिशें थी और गुनहगार भी वही और सजा भी उसे ही मिलना था। किसी ने फन्टूसबा को इस सब के लिए दोषी नहीं माना, सब यही कह रहे थे कि बेटी जब कब्जे में नहीं ंतो मर्दाना क्या करेगा। पर मुझे इस सबमें बेटी के बाप के गरीब होना ही मूल कारण लग रहा था।


फन्टूस से संबंध की बजह से वह पेट से थी और फिर दोनों ने घर से भागने की योजना बनाई थी जिसके तहत फन्टूस को फुलेना ने तीन चार भरी जेबर, कपड़ा-लत्ता और रूपया सब उसने ला कर दे दिया था पर परिणाम उलट गया। फन्ठूस अकेले गांव से भाग गया और जब पन्द्रह दिन एक माहिना हुआ तो फुलेना के गर्भ से होने की बात घरवालों को पता चली तो जैसे पहाड़ टूट गया और उपर से बेटी के ब्याह के लिए रखी गयी सारी सम्पत्ति भी चली गई।


फुलेना का पेट गिरा दिया गया। गांव के ही नर्स के पास जाकर सफाई कराने की बात फुलेना की मां ने किया था जिसके बाद जांच करने के बाद नर्स मैडम ने बताया था कि चार माह से उपर का पेट है, गिराने से इसकी जान भी जा सकती है। पर जान की परवाह किसे थी इज्जत के आगे। कहा जाता है कि घटना के बाद से गर्जने वाली फुलेना जो चुपी लगा गई सो पेट गिराने की बात पर भी कुछ नहीं बोली। जैसे की वह एक निर्जीव सी कठपुतली हो गई हो। 


और इज्जत बचाने की खातिर पेट गिराने मंे ही फुलेनमा की जान चली गई.....

----------


## xman

समाज में घटने वाली घटनाओं और जीवन की तल्ख सच्चाई के बीच किशोर मन विरोधाभासों के बीच पेंडुलम बन कर रह गया। हर क्षण मन में कई तरह के  विचार आते और बदल जाते। इसी बीच पटना की पढ़ाई में मन रमने लगा और कई महीनों तक धर से संपर्क नहीं हो सका। न कोई चिठठी, न कोई पत्री। पता नहीं क्यों? पर गुस्सा अपने आप से हो गया और सजा भी खुद के लिए निर्धारित कर ली। मझधार में फंसी जीवन की नाव को कहीं कोई लैंप पोस्ट दिखाई नहीं दे रही थी। जाने क्यों बार-बार कोई रास्ते से भटकाने का प्रयास करता और कोई राह पर लाने का। दिन पढ़ाई में गुजरते गये, रात आंखों में कटती गई। कई महीने हो गए कि एक रात मन एकाएक बेचैनी से भर गया। रीना रात में दुल्हन बन कर सपने मंे आई और दुल्हा कोई और था, शायद। सुबह गांव जाने वाली बस पर बैठा मैं घर जा रहा था। गांव पहुंचने पर दो दिनों तक रीना की कोई खबर न लगी। न तो मुझे किसी से पूछने की हिम्मत होती और न ही मुझे कोई कुछ बता रहा था। रह रह कर सपना आ आ कर डरा जाता। आखिर कर तीसरे दिन पता चला की वह कई महीनों से नानीघर में है। फिर क्या था मैंने उसके नानीघर जाने का फैसला कर लिया। कई माह बाद पटना से आने के बाद पैसे का आभाव था, सो जेब मे मात्र बीस रूपये थे। चल दिया शेखपुरा। जानता था कि कुरौनी शेखपुरा के पास ही कहीं है। शेखपुरा उतर कर कुरौनी जाने के रास्ते की तलाश की तो जानकारी मिल गई। यहां से चार पांच कोस दूर होगा। लोगों ने बताया । बैशाख महीने का शुरूआती दिन थे आज इस माह के सबसे अधिक गर्म दिन था और लोग बेचैनी से अपने घर के बाहर बैठ गर्मी से निवटने के लिए हाथ पंखा झल रहे थे। बीस रूपये में पांच रूपया बस भाड़ा के रूप में खर्च हो चुके थे। तभी मन में आया कि आज तक रीना को कोई उपहार नहीं दिया सो एक मनीहारी की दुकान में  चला गया। क्या पता क्या उपहार हो, सो दुकानदार के ईशारे पर ही ही बारह रूपये का हार खरीद लिया। मुझको तो यह बहुत ही खूबसूरत लग रहा है। पन्द्रह में से बारह मैंने खर्च कर दिये। मेरे लिए यह अनमोल है पता नही उसके लिए इसका क्या महत्व होगी।


पैदल ही चल दिया। एक दो धंटे का रास्ता हे, ऐसा लोगों ने बता दिया था। सूदूर गांव होने की वजह से वहां गाड़ी जाती है पर एक-आध। सुबह गांव से लोगों को लेकर एक जीप बाजार आती है और शाम को वह गांव लौटती है। सो इससे अच्छा तो पैदल ही रहेगा। दस या ग्यारह बज रहे होंगे। सूरज देवत का क्रोध गर्मी के रूप में घरती पर प्रकट हो रही थी। लग रहा था जैसे वे सब कुछ भष्म करना चाह रहे हो, घोर कलयुग जो है। 


रास्ता भी पथरीला था। यह पूरा इलाका पहाड़ी है। एक तरफ दूर तक फैला हुआ पहाड़ दिखता तो दूसरी ओर मैदन। खेत।


कुछ दूर जाने के बाद ही एहसास होने लगा की मेरा जाने का फैसला गलत है। कारण यह कि रास्ते में एक भी आदमी कहीं नजर नहीं आया और एक आध गांव जो मिले उसमें भी कोई बाहर नहीं था। खैर, दिवानापन जो न कराये। चला जा रहा था। इस बीच दो गांव पार कर चूका था। गर्मी के मारे बुरा हाल था। जोर से प्यास लगी थी पर कहीं चापाकल या कुंआ नजर नहीं आया और संकोच से किसी घर में जाकर पानी पीने का साहस न कर सका। जाने की सोंचता तो मन कहता पता नहीं क्या क्या सवाल करेगें। कहां से आए हो, कहां जाना है। गांव में अभी महानगरों की कुप्रवृति नहीं आई है और जब भी कोई अनजान चेहरा दिखता तो लोग पूछ ही लेते है।
कहां जइभो बउआ। कहां घर हो। बगैरह बगैरह। खैर गर्मी और थकान से शरीर बेहाल हो गया और अब कहीं सुस्ताना चाहता था पर रास्ते में कहीं पीने का पानी तक नहीं। खैर अगले गांव के मुहाने पर ही एक कुंआ दिख गया। महिलाऐं पानी भर रही थी। मैं साहस करके पानी पीने के लिए चला गया।
तनी पानी पितिए हल।
हां बैउआ, ला पिओ।
कह कर एक महिला बाल्टी से पानी उड़ेलने लगी और मैं दोनो हथेली को जोड़कर चुड़ुआ बनाया और बाल्टी के नीचे मूंह लगा दिया। भर अछाह पानी पिया और फिर चल दिया। गांव से निकलने ही वाला था कि एक बूढ़ा व्यक्ति दिख गए। 
कहां जाना है बउआ। 
जी बाबा, कुरौनी, केतना दूर है। 
बस अगला गांव उहे हो।
राहत हुई। 


थोड़ी दूर बढ़ा ही था कि टन्न.............. लगा की शरीर में एक करंट सा दौड़ गया।
‘‘माय गे’’ दर्द से चिल्लाते हुए मैं वहीं गिर पड़ा। किसी चीज ने काट लिया । तभी देखा की एक लाल रंग की बिरनी उड़ी। ओह तो इसी ने अपनी करामत दिखाई। दर्द से बेहाल था। बिरनी ने पैर मंे ही डंक मार दी और जलन से हाल बेहाल हो गया। ओह भोला, क्या यह परीक्षा है। मन ही मन यह सवाल ही पहली बार उठा। पर उस विरान और पराई सी जगह में रोता भी तो क्या होता? फिर भी आंख से आंसू निकल रहे थे। चलो वापस चले। पर कहां, इस दिवानेपन के दर्द से ज्यादा तकलीफदेह बिरनी का दर्द नहीं हो सकता। चल पड़ा, मंजील की ओर।

----------


## xman

दोस्तों आपको ये कहानी कैसी लगी 
अपने अमूल्य विच्चार यहाँ रखें
पसंद आने पर * दबाकर reputation देना न भूलें

----------


## meenarp1

दोस्त आपकी कहानी बहुत अच्छी है

----------


## meenarp1

कहानी बहुत अच्छी है आप अपनी रिपुटेसन ***** कबुल करो

----------


## xman

जिंदगी की नाव जब मझधार में फंसती है तो नावीक को पतबार का ही सहारा होता है और पतबार की एक एक धाप उसे मंजिल के करीब ले जाती है। मैं भी चला जा रहा था अपनी मंजील की ओर। दर्द को दबाए हुए। किसी तरह मैं गांव पहूंच गया। फिर किसी तरह रीना का घर पूछते पूछते मैं वहां पहूंचा। आवाज देने के बाद एक बुढ़ी महिला निकली और पूछने लगी।
‘‘की बात है बउआ, केकरा खोजो हो।’’
‘‘कुछ बात नै है ममा, बस रास्ता भुला गेलिऐ हे] सोंचलिए कोई चिन्हल मिल जाए। रीनमा के नानी घर इहे है।’’
‘‘हां बउआ। पहचानो हो।’’
हां मामा, पहचानबे करो हिओ। हमरे गांव के है।’’
‘‘अगे रीनमा............... जोर से आवाज लगाई। इतनी देर में देखा की उसके घर में खुसुरू-फुसुरू शुरू हो गई और हलचल भी बढ़ गई। पर रीना इंतजार हो, तुरंत दौड़ी आई जैसे उसे मेरे आने का उसके चेहरे पर खुशी की परछाई क्षणभर के लिए बैशाख के बादलों की तरह आई और चली गई। 
‘‘पहचानों ही रीना।’’ नानी ने पूछा।
‘‘हां नानी, गांव के ही है।’’
‘‘की नाम है हो।’’
‘‘प्रमोद।’’
उसने मेरा गलत नाम बताया जिसका कारण मैं तत्काल समझ गया। इतना कहते के साथ ही उसने हाथ जोड़ लिया और उदास चेहरे के साथ मुझे यहां से चले जाने का इशारा करने लगी। 


‘‘ यहां कहां अइलहीं हें, पगला गेलहीं हें की। तोरा नै पता हौ की रीनमा की चीज है। घरती इ पटी से उ पटी हो जइतै पर रीनमा नै बदलतै।’’बात चीत के हल्के से फासले के बीच में ही उसने हौले से अपने हौसले का फरमान सुना दिया। साथ ही यहां से चले जाने की बात भी कही।


तभी दो-तीन लोग वहां आ धमके। उनके चेहरे के भाव बता रहे थे की हालात कुछ ठीक नहीं हैं।


‘‘की बात है। के है रीना।’’
‘‘कुछ नै मामू गांव के आदमी है, प्रमोदबा। बगल के गांब जा रहलै हल तब इधर आ गेलै।’’
‘‘ठीक है तों जो अंदर। उन्होनों कुछ कड़े शब्दों में यह आदेश दिया और रीना चली गई।
‘‘कहां जाहीं हो।’’
‘‘बगल के गांव।’’
‘‘काहे ले।’’
‘‘फुआ है।’’
‘‘यहां काहे ले अइलहीं।’’
मैं थोड़ी देर के लिए चुप रह गया। मेरे पास यहां आने का कोई ठोस कारण नहीं था। फिर क्या था। एक आदमी में झट से मेरा कालर पकड़ लिया और एक झापड़ रख दिया। चटाक।
‘‘साला बाबा बनों हीं, हमरा पता है कि तों कहां अइलहीं हें। बब्लूआ नाम हौ न तोर।’’
‘‘अरे अरे ई की करो हो।’’ नानी ने तुरंत उसे रोकते हुए कहा और उसने मुझे छोड़ दिया। सभी मुझे गुस्से से देख रहे थे। मैं दृढ़ता से अपना नाम बब्लु नहीं होने पर अड़ गया। फिर भी तीनों ने मुझे तुरंत वहां से चले जाने को  कहा और साथ ही यह भी कहा कि यदि बब्लु होने का पहचान हो गयी तो तुम्हारी लाश ही यहां से जाएगी। उधर देखा की एक खिड़की से रीना हाथ जोड़ कर मुझे यहां से चले जाने का ईशारा कर रही है और कुछ क्षण के बाद वह प्रकट होकर विरोध भी दर्ज कराने लगी।
‘‘काहो मामू काहे मारो हो। ई बब्लुआ नै है नाम गेन्हैबहो की अपन।’’
‘‘तों चुप रह।’’
‘‘चुप काहे रहबै, गांव में केतना बदनामी होतई।’’
उसके तीखे तेबर के बाद लोग थोड़ा सहमें और मैं वहां से ससर गया। मैं समझ गया कि यहां तक मेरे प्रेम अगन की लौ पहूंच चुकी है। मैं वहां से निकल गया पर गांव के बाहर जैसे ही पहूंचा की देखा वही लोग रास्ते में आगे खड़े है। मैं चुपचाप चला जा रहा था।
‘‘अरे अरे रूक साला।’’ इतना कहते ही एक ने मुझे पकड़ लिया और लात मुक्के से सभी चालू हो गए। मैं बस अरे-अरे की करो हो, की करो हो, कहता रह गया। कुछ देर के बाद वे रूके और फिर से मेरे नाम का सत्यापन करने लगे। पर मैं अड़ गया। नहीं मेरा नाम बब्लु नहीं है। तभी एक ने कहा 


*‘‘चल हो एकरा नदिया में काट के फेंक दिए।’’*
*‘‘हे भोला।’’*
 जीवन का अन्त नजर आने लगा। दर्द से बेहाल मैंने साहस से काम लिया और बोला- 
‘‘तों जे समझ के मार रहलो है उ हम नै हीए। बब्लुआ हमर नाम नै है बब्लुआ तो पटना में है, छोबो महिना से और हमरा तों मार रहलो हैं।’’


‘‘बाबा बनों हो साला, पता है हमरा तों ही बब्लुआ हीं, पटना से आवे में केतना देर लगो है। औ तों यहां कहां आइलहीं हल बताउ नै तो आज तोर अंत लिखल हो।’’
एक नैजवान युवक के चेहरे पर काफी गुस्सा था तभी एक आदमी ने अपने गमछी से मेरा हाथ बांध दिया। 
‘‘बाबुजी आ रहलखुन हें उ तोरा पहचानों हखुन, तोर कुल गरमिया ठंढा हो जइतउ।’’
देखा की तीन चार लोग लाठी भाल लेकर चले आ रहे है मेरी तरफ। पता नहीं क्यों इस समय जबकि मेरी मौत मेरे सामने दिख रही थी मुझे डर नहीं लग रहा था। एक अजीब सा शकून और साहस था अंदर कहीं। जो होना हो सो हो। कोई जैसे कह रहा हो, प्रेम को पाने के लिए जान को दांव पर लगाना ही पड़ता है और जान भी चली गई तो क्या? लैला-मजनूं की तरह नाम तो होगा ही। एक अजीब सी कशिश, एक अजीब सा पागलपन जहां मौत भी डरा न सकी हो। शायद इसी को प्यार कहते है या पागलपन......

----------


## xman

जिंदगी कभी स्याह फूलों की तरह सामने आती है और आज कुछ ऐसा ही मेरे साथ हो रहा था। दूर, दूसरे गांव में आज पिट रहा था और सामने मौत नजर आ रही थी। खैर, जब दो तीन अन्य लोग सामने आए तो उसमे एक ने सीधा कहा - ‘‘छोड़ दहीं हो, बाबूजी बजार गेल हखीन, आज नै लौटथिन।’’
मेरी जान में जान आई। और मुझे छोड़ दिया गया। दिन भर थका देने वाली यात्रा, बिरनी काटने का दर्द और प्रेमिका के परिजनों से हुई पिटाई, कुल मिलाकर मेरी हालत उस आवारा कुत्ते की तरह हो गई थी जिसे गांव के बच्चों ने दौड़ा-दौड़ कर पीटा हो।


वहां से निकलते निकलते अंधेरा हो गया था पर मैं चला जा रहा था। रास्ते से गुजरते हुए मिलने वाली दूसरी गांव में एक घर के पास जा कर रूका और पीने के लिए पानी मांगी। सहज ही पानी मिल गई और फिर सवालों की गांव सुलभ सहज प्रवृति की वजह से जबाब भी देना पड़ा। कहां घर हो, कहां जाना हो आदि। वहां से निकलकर चलते चलते आखिर कर शहर की रौशनी दिख गई। जान में जान आई। रात बहुत अधिक हो चुकी थी और इसका अंदाजा सुनसान रास्तों से अथवा जगह जगह भौंकने वाले कुत्तों की झुन्ड से लग जाता। रात अधिक हो चुकी थी और घर वापस जाना संभव नहीं था सो रेलवे स्टेशन पर चला गया और मच्छरों को मारते भगाते रात गुजार दी।


बरबीघा-बरबीघा जीप वालों की आवाज सुन सुबह-सुबह ही आंख लगी थी और वह भी खुल गई। अभी अंधेरा ही था पर जाने के लिए जीप तैयार थी, मैं भी उसमें जाकर बैठ गया। बैठने से पहले मेरे पास तीन-चार रूपये ही है इसकी जानकारी मैंने चालक को दे दी थी और सुबह-सुबह कम भाड़ा मिलने से वह थोड़ अनमना ढंग से पेश भी आया पर चेहरा पहचाना हुआ था दोनों का। वह भी मुझे चेहरे से पहचाना था और मैं भी। चला आया घर।। कई सवाल-कहां गेलहीं हल। कहां हलहीं। पर इस घटना में मुझे गहरा झकझोर दिया था। मुझे लगा की अब निर्णय करना ही होगा। रीना को पाना है या छोड़ना।


जिंदगी आसान नहीं होती और कुछ पाने के लिए कुछ खोना पड़ेगा। मेरे पास खोने के लिए कुछ था तो वह था मेरा अपना भविष्य, मेरा सपना। इसी द्वंद में डूबा गुमसुम रहने लगा। बेचैन।




शाम का समय था और मैं अकेले ही कॉलेज की तरफ टहलने के लिए निकल गया था और जब लौटा तो देखा की रीना के घर के आगे भीड़ लगी हुई हैं। मींया साहब भरो हखीन, मींया साहब। रीना की भाभी को मींया साहब भरते थे। मींया साहब, मुसलमान भूत। उत्सुकता बस मैं भी देखने लगा। गब्बे बली के बाल सिनेमाई आंदाज में चेहरे के आगे बिखरे हुए थे और रह रह और वह उसे नचा देती।
ही ही ही................गुडुम... हिस्स.........। 
अजीब अजीब तरह के आवाज निकालती। कोई उसके चेहरे पर पानी देता तो कोई उसके द्वारा की गई फरमाईस को पूरा करता। गांव में मींया साहब भरने का मतलब है सबसे शक्तिशाली भूत जो किसी का कुछ बिगारता नहीं था बल्कि मनोकामना पूरा करता था। लोग उसकी पूजा अर्चना में लग गए। जिसको जो समझ में आया, उसी तरीके से।


हुक्का लाओ हुक्का.... भूत ने फरमाईस की और लोग दौड़ गए, हुक्का जिसे गुड़गुड़ीया भी कहते लाने के लिए। यह तंबाकू पीने का एक ग्रामीण तरीका था। नीचे एक छोटी से टंकी में पानी होती और एक पाइप के सहारे उपर जल रही आग पर तंबाकू। मुस्लमान है देखों हो हुक्का के जादे शौकीन उहे होबो है।


तभी अचानक जो हुआ वह चौंकाने वाला था। मेहमान, मेहमान कहकर वह चिल्लाने लगी वह भी मुझे देखकर। मैं डर गया। 
‘‘मेहमान, हमर मेहमान’’
 कहकर वह अचानक उठी और मेरी ओर बढ़कर मेरा कलाई पकड़ लिया। तभी लोग दौडे और उसके कब्जे से मेरा हाथ छुड़ाया, मैं वहां से भाग खड़ा हुआ। मेहमान गांव में दामाद को कहते है और उसने इसी हैसियत से मेरी कलाई पकड़ ली थी। गब्बेबली को भक्तीनी की संज्ञा दे दी गई थी और लोग बाद में भी उससे अपनी समस्याओं को सुलझाने के लिए आया करते। पर आज अचानक उसके मुंह से निकले मेहमान शब्द ने गांव में हंगामा मचा दिया। इसका अंदाजा मुझे तब हुआ जब शाम की बैठकी में चर्चा का विषय मैं ही था। मैं वहीं से गुजर रहा था कि आवाज आई। 
‘‘अब, जब मिंया साहब कह देलखिन तो केकरो रोकला से रूकतै।’’
‘‘बोलो तो, बैसे तो उ हमेशा एकर विरोध में रहो है पर आज अचानक मेहमान कहे लगलै।’’
‘‘ हां हो, पर अर्जून दा मानथींन तब तो, वहां तो नौकरी के धमड़ है और बब्लुआ निधुरीया।’’ (निधुरिया-जिसके पास जमीन नहीं हो।)
‘‘हां हो तब तो गरीब के दुनिया में बास करे के हक नै है। फेर सुराज दा बाला भी खेता सब ऐकरे होतै और पढ़े मे मन लगैबे करो है, ऐकर पर ध्यान दे देथिन त की होतई।’’


बहस चल रही थी, मतलब की कुछ लोग मेरे समर्थन में तो कुछ विरोध में थे। खैर, जिंदगी चलने लगी थी अपने रफ्तार से। पटना जाने का कार्यक्रम स्थागित हो गया था। दो विकल्पों में प्यार या कैरियर को चुनने की जद्दोजहद चल रही थी।

----------


## xman

आज गांव मे प्रचार वाहन आया हुआ था। लाउडीस्पीकर पर जोर जोर से आवाज गूंज रही थी-आज ही संध्या चार बाजे, कॉलेज के मैदान में, विश्व हिंदू परिषद के नेता सिंधल जी पधार रहें हैं। अतः आप तमाम लोगों से अनुरोध है कि लाखों लाख की संख्या में जुट कर आबें और उनका भाषण सुन कर लाभ उठावें।’’ बचपन से ही नेताओ का भाषण देखने सुनने का बड़ा शौक था। मन भी उदास था और समय भी काटना था। 


कुछ साल पूर्व जब होस्पील के मैदान में मजदूरों के नेता जार्ज फर्नाडीस आऐ थे तो उनका भोषण सुनकर बड़ा अच्छा लगा था। गरीब किसान, मजदूर की बात करते थे तो लगता था मेरे हक की बात कह रहें हो। उस सभा में ही लोगो से आर्थिक सहयोग देने की बात कही गई थी तो मेरे जेब मे रखी एक मात्र एक रूपया का सिक्का मैंने निकाल कर दे दिया था और उस दिन से समाजवाद का मतलब जार्ज साहब को जानता था और आज हिन्दु नेता आ रहे है। गांव से एक टोली बना कर सभी निकल गए। 


कल की घटना ताजी थी और रास्ते में पड़ने वाली मिंया साहब के मजार से होकर ही लोग पैदल गुजरते थे। मिंया साहब का मजार क्या था। एक नीम का पेंड, तीन-चार फिट लंबा और एक फिट चौड़ मिट्टी का एक टीला, उसके उपर लाल रंग की एक चादर और आस पास बिखरे अगरबत्ती। कुल मिलाकर किसी देव स्थल का प्रमाण। गांव के लोग गाहे-बेगाहे यहां आकर मन्नत मांग जाते और पूरा होने पर पुजारी झपसू मिंया के साथ वहां पूजा करने आते, चादर चढ़ाते और पेंड़ा का प्रसाद बंटता। गांव में जब भी इस पूजा की खबर लगती दोस्तों के साथ मैं भी चला आता। आज उसी मजार के पास से होकर गुजरते वक्त मन में उनके प्रति एक अजीब सी श्रद्धा जगी। वहां पूजा करते हुए झपसू मिंया को कई बार देखा भी था। ठेहूने के बल पर बैठकर हाथ पसार दिया। फिर सर झुका कर खड़ा हो गया। उसके बाद मन ही मन रीना को पाने की मन्नत मांग ली। जेब में रखी एक रूप्ये का सिक्का भी वहीं चढ़ा दिया और जाते जाते प्रणाम कर लिया। और फिर मजार को पक्का बनाने का बादा भी कर दिया।


सभा में पहूंचा। भाषण चल रही थी। किसी मस्जीद को मंदिर बताया जा रहा था और लोग जयकारा लगा रहे थे। जय श्रीराम। जय श्रीराम। किशोर मन था मेरा पर भाषण देने वाले की भाषा मुझे अच्छी नहीं लग रही थी, उसी तरह जैसे गांव का चुगुलबा मुझे अच्छा नहीं लगता है। चुगुलबा के बारे में प्रचलित है कि वह घर फोरबा है और चुगली कर कर के भाई भाई को लड़ा देता है इसलिए ही उसका नाम चुगुलबा पड़ गया है। 




मैं सभा स्थल के पीछे चला गया। वहीं दो तीन लोगों की टोली में भाषण पर  ही बहस हो रही थी तभी माउर गांव के एक व्यक्ति हमलोगों की टोली में शामिल हो गया और भाषणकर्ता बंधु को जोर जोर से गलियाने लगे। सभा स्थल के पीछे हमलोगो की सभा लग गई। बहस होने लगी और महोदयजी, जी हां, उनका नाम महोदय जी ही था, ने एक कथा हमलोगो को सुनाई जो मेरे जीवन पर गहरा असर छोड़ गया। उन्होंने कहा- 


‘‘देखो बउआ इ जे समाज है वह किसी भी सुरत में सिर्फ निंदा ही करता है और उन्होंने सुनाया कि एक आदमी जब बुढ़ा हो गया तो उसने अपने बेटा को बुला कर कहा कि बेटा अब तुम बड़े हो गए हो अतः चलो तुम्हें दंुनियादारी समझा देता हूं और उसने एक घोड़ा लिया तथा उसे पैदल ही लेकर चल पड़ा, बाप बेटा साथ साथ। कुछ दूर जाने के बाद लोग कहना शुरू कर दिया- अरे यह क्या करते हो, घोड़ा के रहते पैदल चलते हो? फिर बाप घोड़ पर बैठ गया और बेटा लगाम पकड़ कर चलने लगा। रास्ते में मिलने वाले लोगों ने फिर निंदा की, सठीया गया है बुढ़ा, बुढापे में धोड़ा चढ़ता है और बेटा को पैदल चला रहा है? फिर बेटा को घोड़ा पर बैठा दिया और खुद लगाम पकड़ कर चलने लगा और तब लोगों ने कहना प्रारंभ कर दिया-अरे घोर कलयुग आ गया। बेटा घोड़ा पर बैठ कर जा रहा है और बाप से लगाम खिंचबा रहा है? अब अंतिम बिकल्प के रूप में दोनों बाप-बेटा घोड़ा पर चढ़ गए तो लोगो ंने फिर कहना प्रारंभ कर दिया। देखो देखो कितने पागल लोग है, एक घोड़ा पर दो-दो आदमी सवार हो गये। जरा भी दया-मया नहीं है।.....

----------


## xman

‘‘खाली अपने अपने मस्ती मारमहीं हो, हमरो हिस्सा है।’’ 
रजनीश सिंह ने मेरी ओर ईशार करके जब यह कहा तो मेरे देह में आग लग गई, फिर क्या था अपने से दोगने उम्र के रजनीश सिंह के साथ भीड़ गया। पता नहीं कहां से शक्ति आ गई और उसे पटक भी दिया। रजनीश  सिंह नशे में भी था जिससे मुझे बल मिल गया। गुथ्म-गुथ्थी हुई और उसके चेहरे पर दे दना-दन, कई घूंसे धर दिए। यह सब कुछ, कुछ ही क्षण में हो गया और तब तक अलग-बलग के लोग दौड़ कर आए और दोनों को अलग किया। सभी लड़ाई की वजह जानना चाहते थे पर दोनों में से कोई भी वजह नहीं बताना चाहता। फिर रजनीश सिंह बाद में देख लेने की धमकी देकर वहां से चला गया। 


शाम को तन्हा, उदास टहलते हुए अपने को इस स्थिति के लिए तैयार कर रहा था। मन का एक कोना यह कह रहा कि यह सब तो होना ही है। गांव में प्रेम का मतलब ही अलग होता है और दर्जनों किस्से इसको लेकर चलती रहती है। लोगों की नजर में प्रेम, प्रेम नहीं, एक दूसरे से फंसा होना है, बस। शरीर से इतर प्रेम की कोई परिभाषा आज तक नहीं गढ़ी गई थी। कुछ लोगों ने हिमाकत की भी थी पर गांव और समाज से लड़कर वह हार गया। पर अब मेरी हालत मेरे बस में नहीं रह गई थी और लगता था जैसे सबकुछ किसी से प्रेरित होकर हो रहा है।


भले ही मेरा प्रतिरोध बढ़ रहा था पर इस सबसे मेरी प्रतिबद्धता भी बढ़ती जा रही थी। एक जिद्द और जुनून अंदर घर बना चुका था। अब सोंचने समझने की क्षमता जैसे विलुप्त होती जा रही हो और कोई हो जो हाथ पकड़ किसी ओर ले जा रहा हो। ऐसा ही कुछ सोंचता हुआ अर्न्तद्वंद में जा रहा था कि रास्ते में सहपाठी राम मिल गया। कुछ दिन पहले भी उसने मुझे मेरे कैरियर को लेकर बहुत समझाया था और दिल की बात उससे कर भी लेता था। आज फिर वह मिल गया था पर उससे कन्नी काट कर मैं निकलना चाहता था कि उसने टोक दिया।


‘‘काहे, लगो है हमरो से गोसाल हो की, कन्नी काट के निकल रहलो हें।’’
‘‘नै ऐसन कोई बात नै है भाई, तोरा से कैसन गोस्सा, गोस्सा तो अपन तकदीर से है। साला बनल बनाबल खेल बिगड़ जा हे।’’
‘‘कौची बन बनाबल, भाई साहब इ दुनिया है, यहां ऐसने चलो है, काहे कि चिंता।’’
‘‘चिंता तो होगेलई राम भाई,  अब दिल काबू में नै है और साला करे ले चाहो हिए कुछ तो कोई न कोई आ के अड़ंगा लगा दे हो।’’
बात चल रही थी और फिर दिल की बात होने लगी तथा राम से कह दिया सारी घटना, कैसे कुरौनी में मेरी पिटाई हुई और फिर रजनीश सिंह से क्यों लड़ाई हुई।
‘‘अब बताहो, हमतो सोंचलिए हल कि पढ़ लिख के कुछ बन जइबै तब शादी ब्याह कंे बारे में सोंचबै, पर लगो है सोचल बात नै होबो है।’’
‘‘से तो है, मुदा समाज भी तो कुछ होबो हई।’’ रहना तो हमरा यहीं है और इ कभी ऐसन होबे ले नै देतो।’’
‘‘पर राम बाबू अब रीनमंा के बिना लगो है नै जियल जाइतै।’’
‘‘सब ठीक बबलू भाई, पर मुर्गी खाइला से मतलब होबे के चाही, पांख काहे ले माथा पर बांधे के फेरा में लग हो।’’ राम ने एक बार फिर से यही तर्क दिया। मैं तिलमिला गया। मुर्गी के खाने और पांख को सर नहीं टांगने का मतलब मैं समझ रहा था। मैं जानता था कि राम क्यों ऐसा कह रहा है। सच तो यह है कि उसके मुर्गी खाने की चर्चा जोरों पर  थी। अपने बहनोई कें घर रह कर उसके बहन से उसके चक्कर की चर्चा महिलाओं की बैठकी में होने लगी थी।


मैं थोड़ा गुस्से मंे आ गया-‘‘ राम बाबू मुर्गी खाने के लिए मांसाहारी होबे ले पड़तइ पर सब आदमी मांसाहारी तो नै होबो हई। शकाहारी आदमिया की करतइ। और कुछ कंे बिना मुर्गी खइले पांख टांगे के शौक होबो हई, ओकरा की करभो।’’


इतना कह कर मैं चला गया। अंदर जोर का संधर्ष हो रहा था। एक मन यह भी कह रहा था कि मेरी पिटाई की चर्चा रीना तो जरूर सुनी होगी फिर क्यों उसने कुछ खास नहीं किया। बगैर बगैर कई ख्याल मन को मथ रहे थे। देर शाम लौटा तो फूआ ने खाने की जिदद की तो मैं झुंझला गया और पेट दर्द होने की बात कह लालटेन लेकर एक किताब उलट दिया। रीना के ख्यालो में खोया, परेशां सा। 
अब मन एक बात का निर्णय लेने के लिए द्वंद कर रहा था कि आखिर जब प्रेम पवित्र है तो छुपाना कैसा? क्यों  गांव वाले और मित्र लोग भी अन्य फंसने की कहानियों की तरह मुझे भी देखते है? अब इसे जगजाहिर होना ही चाहिए।


फिर पता नहीं क्या हुआ! एक लोहे का पेचकस ढूढ़ कर उसे गर्म करने लगा और फिर छन्न से आकर वह मेरे हाथ से सट गया। वांये हाथ पर कलाई से उपर अंग्रेजी में रीना लिखने लगा। धीरे धीरे पेचकस को गर्म करता और फिर उसे हाथ पर सटा देता। असाह्य दर्द और पीड़ा, पर प्रेम की पीड़ा से कम ही। मुंह से उफ तक नहीं निकली।


‘‘ लगो है चमड़ा जरो है रे छौंड़ा, की करो हीं रे।’’ फुआ ने जब यह आवाज दी तो मैंने इसका प्रतिकार कर दिया और फिर उस रात नींद आंखों से रूठ कर रीना के पास चली गई। सुबह देखा  तो हाथ पर फफोले निकले हुए थे। जलन असहनीय होने लगी और तब मैंने मिटृटी का एक लेप उसके उपर लगा दिया तथा पूरज्ञ बांह का एक शर्ट पहन कर घर से निकल गया।


 	एक अजीब सा उन्माद छा गया। जाकर उसी बूढ़ा बरगद के नीचे बैठ गया जहां रीना को बांहो में लिया था। मन ही मन उससे बातें करने लगा। लगा जैसे वह सबकुछ सुन समझ रहा हो। अब मन ने विद्रोह कर दिया था और सोंच लिया की पढ़ने के लिए पटना नहीं जाना। जो होना होगा, सो होगा।


शाम में यूं ही टहलता हुआ जा रहा था कि रामदुलारी भौजी ने आवाज दी-बबलू बौउआ, कने भटक रहला हें, आबो, बैठो।’’
इससे पहले भी भौजी से बात चित के क्रम में एकाध बार रीना का जिक्र आ गया था तो उन्होंने हौसला ही दिया था, सो आज कदम उनके घर की ओर चला गया।
‘‘बैठो बउआ, काहे ले इ सब करो हो, सुनोहिओ रजनीश सिंह से लड़लहो हें, जानो हो नै, उ निरबंशा कैसन है।’’
‘‘छोड़ो भौजी बहुत दिन सीघा बनके रहलिए अब परिणाम देख लेलिए, साला कोई जीएले नै देतै।’’
‘‘हां बउआ से तो है, पर रीना बउआ भी तोरा पर जान दे हखुन, गरीब अमीर तो दुनिया मे होबे करो है। बेटिया के बियाह देला के बाद जब दमदा गरीब हो जा हई तब अदमिया की करो है। नसीबा केकरो हाथ में होबो हई।’’
भौजी मेरे मन की बात कह रही थी। हौसला दे रही थी। बहुत कम लोग थे जो मेरे साथ थे उसमें से भौजी एक थी। भौजी का नैहर रीना के ननीहाल में थी सो उनसे मेरा विशेष लगाव था। 
‘‘कुरौनी गेलहो हल बउआ, हमरा सब पता हो। रीना तोरा वहां से आइला के बाद से भुखल प्यास हखुन। जिद्द पकड़ले हखुन की घर जइबै। उनकर नानी भी उनकरा के घर भेजे के लिए कह रहो हखीन।’’


तस्सली हुई। शायद रीना अब अपने गांव वापस आ जाए। मन के किसी कोने में यह आश्वासन मिलने लगा और मैं जानता था कि रीना मेरे लिए किसी हद तक जा सकती है..

----------


## xman

प्रेम एक महायज्ञ है जिसमें समर्पण की आहुति होती है और अपना सबकुछ समर्पित कर प्रेमी आत्मिक ईश्वर का आह्वान करतें है और जिसका फलाफल कामनाहीन होता है। प्रेम समर्पण का एक अंतहीन सिलसिला है जो जात-परजात, धर्म-अधर्म, मान-सम्मान, कर्म-कुकर्म की परीधि से परे समर्पण के सिद्वांत पर पलता है और अपना सबकुछ समर्पिम कर प्रेमी को वह सुख मिलता है जिससे वह स्वर्ग पाने के प्रलोभन का भी तिरस्कार    कर दे।
1
	मन के अन्दर उमड़ते-घुमड़ते अर्न्तद्वंद का बादल अब समर्पण की मुसलाधार बारिस की तैयारी में था। रह रह कर एक टीस उठती और प्रेम में आहुति को कोई ललकारता। निसंदेह रीना का प्रेम समर्पण की सारी परीधियों के परे जा सकता था पर मैं दो राहे पर खड़ा था। दोराहा इस मायने में की, अपने घर की आर्थिक विपन्नता और उज्जवल भविष्य की कामना रह रह कर प्रेम डगर पर बढ़े पांव को अंदर की ओर खींच लेता। बाबूजी ने अपना जीवन शराब को समर्पित कर दिया है और घर में खाने का ठौर तक नहीं। छोटे चाचा की अभी एक साल पहले ही शादी हुई है, किसी तरह। शादी में सारा परिवार खुश था, खास कर बाबा पर शादी के कुछ माह बाद ही जब दोसूतबली चाची घर आई तो चाचा के पान की दुकान से होने वाली थोड़ी बहुत कमाई का हिस्सा जो घर खर्चे में लगता था वह भी चूकता रहा। चाची ने बाबा से साफ कह दिया कि-‘‘खाय बला सब बड़का बेटबा के हो तो कमाई बला हमर सैंया काहे, हमरा बांट के अलग कर दा।’’ उस रोज सात दशक पार कर चुके, लाठी टेक कर चलने वाले बाबा ने मर्यादा की सारी सीमाओं को पार कर सहारे की लाठी को छीनता देख चाची को लाठी लेकर मारने के लिए दौड़ पड़े। जिन बुढ़ी आंखों में अभी अभी बेटे का घर बसने की खुशी थी उनमें आज आश्रु के धार थे। छोटा भाई, जिसको कभी भी स्कूल जाने का सुअवसर नहीं मिला और पान की दुकान पर बैठना घर खर्चे की जिम्मेवारी में उसकी अपनी भागीदारी थी।


	खैर, जब इन सब बातों को याद करता तो कहीं दूर से जैसे कोई आवाज आती कि जिस प्रेम को पाने का तुम आकांक्षी हो उसी प्रेम के दुख का कारक भी क्या तुम्हीं बनोगे?


	किशोरपन के इस दोराहे पर उपन्यास पढ़ने की लत लग गई थी जिसमें गुलशन नन्दा की लवस्टोरी तथा सुरेन्द्र मोहन पाठक की उपन्यास का मैं दिवाना हो गया था। पाठक जी के उपन्यास का कई डायलॉग जीवन को दोराहे से उबारने वाला साबित होता। उन्हीं में से ‘‘जो तुघ भाये नानका सोई भली तुम कर’’ संवाद के सहारे जीवन की नाव को ईश्वर के हवाले कर दिया।


	इन्हीं द्वंदो-प्रतिद्वंदो के बीच दो दिन गुजर गए। इस बीच फुआ से कोचिंग के लिए पटना नहीं जाने को लेकर वाकयुद्ध भी हो गया और मैंने सोचे गए अर्थाभाव का बहाना ही वहां आजमा कर मामले को इतिश्री कर दी। भला इतने कम खर्च पर पटना में पढ़ाई कैसे होगी, खर्च को दुगना करना पड़ेगा। तीसरे दिन दीया-बत्ती के बेला में मैं पोखर पर चहलकदमी कर रहा था की रीना के घर के आगे रिक्सा आकर रूका और दो आदमी के उससे उतरने का आभास भी हो गया। किसी ने जैसे कहा हो की रीना आ गई। चूकती हुई सांस जैसे वापस आ गई हो। धन्य भोला। मैंने ईश्वर को धन्यवाद दिया।


	अब, जबकि हाथ पर रीना का नाम लिखे जाने का चर्चा गांव मंे नमक मिर्च के साथ साथ अचार मिलाकर चटखारे के साथ हो रही है तो मुझे सावधान रहकर योजना बनाने की जरूरत है। सो कुछ दिन एक दुसरे से मिलने या आंख मिचौली करने की लालसा को दफन कर दिया ताकि खामोशी रहे। पर यह खामोशी तुफान से पहले की खामोशी थी और तुफान के आने का आभास मुझे था। आठ से दस दिन गुजर गए, रीना घर से नहीं निकली थी और छत पर भी नहीं आ रही थी। शायद यही करार हुआ होगा उसके गांव वापसी का या फिर बाजी पलट गई है। मन ही मन सशंकित मैने पहले वाली शर्त को ही माना और अपनी ओर से भी किसी तरह की हलचल नहीं की।


	आभासी दुनिया में दो दिलों का मिलन हो रहा था। शायद यह प्रेम के संवेदनाओं की पराकाष्ठा ही थी कि अपने अपने घरों में होने के बाद भी मिलन की तृप्ती से मन प्रफुल्लित हो उठा जैसे कई दिनों से सूखे धान की खेत को भादो के हथिया नक्षत्र ने सूढ़ लटका पर पानी से तर-बतर कर दिया हो। अभासी दुनिया में  मिलन के इस नैसर्गिक सुख को सिर्फ जिया जा सकता है, जाना नहीं जा सकता।


	खैर, ग्यारहवें दिन मेरा हौसला चूक गया। अभी तक दोनों ंने एक दुसरे को आमने-सामने से नहीं देखा था। फिर भी सावधानीवश मैने प्रेम पत्र का सहारा लेने का निर्णय लिया। रात एक से दो बजे के बीच जाग कर प्रेम पत्र में दिल की कई बातों को रखा जिसमे प्रेम की बातें कम और उपदेश की बातें अधिक थी। उपदेश का अपना तर्क था। जिसमें बचपन की अटखेलियों से निकल कर जीवन की तल्ख सच्चाईयों के सामना करने की बात थी। जिसमें आर्थिक विषमता और परिवारिक विषमता का सचित्र चित्रण था। जिसमें प्रेम को सिनेमा के पर्दे से निकल कर जमीन की सच्चाई पर कदम रखने और पत्थरीले रास्ते पर चलने की कठिनाईयों का जिक्र था। कुल मिला कर चार पन्ने का प्रेम पत्र तैयार हुआ तो उसको उस तक पहूंचाने की मुश्किल सामने आ गई। पर अपना पुराना फार्मूला तो था ही। एक खाली डिब्बे में उसे पैक कर लिया। अहले सुबह चार बजे जब वह शौच के लिए निकलेगी तो दे देना है। मेरी खिड़की हलांकि अब अमूमन सावधानी बस बंद रहने लगी थी पर आज सुबह के इंतजार में शाम से ही खोल रखा था और जानता था कि उसे इस बात का आभास तो जरूर होगा कि कई माह से बंद पड़े दिल की बात को सांझा करने का प्रयास हो रहा है। सुबह वह निकली तो सही घर से पर दो अन्य महिलाओं के साथ। श्याम पक्ष का पखबाड़ा था सो सुबह चार बजे के आस पास भी अंधेरा था। फिर भी मैंने हौसला किया और गली के मुहाने पर उसके गुजरने का इंतजार करने लगा। वह सबसे पीछे थी। जब वह थोड़ी दूर गई तो मैंने प्रेम पत्र के डिब्बे को फेंक कर दे मारा। उसने भी क्या स्थान चुना। कमर के नीचे जाकर लगा। 
ढब,
‘‘अरे साला’’, रीना के मुंह से निकला। वही उसका चिरपरिचित अंदाज। लगा जैसे जान बाकी है। चहकना, फुदकना गलियाना सब कुछ उसका अपना था।
‘‘की होलो रीना।’’
‘‘कुछ नै, कांटा है।’’ इतना कहते हुए उसने प्रेमपत्र के डिब्बे को उठा लिया। इस घटना के कई दिन बीत गए पर मामले मे किसी प्रकार का कोई बदलाव नहीं आया। मुझे चिंता होने लगी। लगा जैसे कहीं कुछ बात है जो बिगड़ गई है।

----------


## xman

आज वृहस्पतिवार का दिन है। रीना के उपवास का दिन। आज के दिन वह उपवास करती है और भगवान से मुझे पाने की कामना से। अमूमन गर्मी की वजह से कम लोग ही घर से बाहर गली मे नजर आ रहे थे। रीना के घर के पिछवाडें एक दलान था। दलान में गाय-गोरू के रखने की जगह थी और आगे का एक कमरा अतिथियों के लिए था। मैं यूं ही टहलता हुआ उधर से गुजर रहा था कि उस पर नजर पड़ गई। मुझे देखते ही वह कमरे के अंदर चली गई। मेरा मन बेचैन हो उठा। क्या वह मुझसे गुस्सा है? मैने आव देखा न ताव उसके दलान में प्रवेश कर जिस कमरे में वह गई थी चला गया। महीनों बाद आज वह मेरे सामने थी। दोनों के मुंह से बोल नहीं फूटे। क्षण मात्र भी नहीं बीता होगा की दोनों एक दूसरे की बाहों में थे। रीना आकर मुझसे लिपट गई, जैसे मां से बिछड़ा हुआ बच्चा। मैंने भी उसे अपनी आगोश में ले लिया। लगा जैसे वह मेरे सीने में समा जाना चाहती हो, समग्र।
‘‘काहे ऐसे करो हीं यार, छोड़ के भाग गेलहीं।’’
‘‘की करीए, जे कहीं उ करे ले तैयार हिए। हमरा पर की बितलै से तों नै ने समझमहीं।’’
‘‘चल कहीं भाग चलिए।’’
‘‘जब कोई नै सुनतै तब की करबै।’’
और फिर उसके गुलाबी अधरांे की पंखुड़ी का एक कोमल स्पर्श मेरे गालों पर हुआ। मन तृप्त हो गया। 
‘‘मिलन नै होतै यार।’’
‘‘हां हो, भगवान जब चाहथिन तब जुदा के करतै।’’ मैने कहा।
तभी देखा कि उसका भाई दिल्लिया भैंस को हांकता हुआ उधर ही आ रहा था। क्षण मात्र गंवाए मैं यूं निकला जैसे तार से होकर करंट दौड़ती हो। बगल की गली से होता हुआ मैं घर आ गया। इस छोटी सी मुलाकात मंे रीना ने अपने मन के जिस उद्गार को पन्नों पर उकेरा था, मुझे थमा दिया था। घर आकर सबसे पहला काम उसे पढ़ने का किया। उसने भी मेरे पत्र का उसी अंदाज में जबाब दिया था। और उसमें प्रेम की बातें कम, शादी, परिवार और आगे का भविष्य इसी सब विषय पर ज्यादा चर्चा थी।






-जलते हुए अंगार को हथेली पर रखने की तरह प्रेम को सीने में रख लिया है। सब एक खलनायक की तरह मुझे देखने लगे। दोस्तों का साथ घीरे घीरे छूटने लगा या कम हो गया। लगा जैसे दूध से मख्खन की तरह मेरे प्रेम को जुदा करने की कोशिश सब ने मिल कर शुरू कर दी हो। 


गांव में कई तरह के लोग है जिसमें से कुछ अति सीधा, जिसे गांव की भाषा में लोग गौ-महादेव कहते तो कई धुर्त-सियार। थाना कचहरी आने जाने वालों की काफी कद्र और लोगों में उसका भय भी। गौ-महादेव की श्रेणी मे मेरे फूफा आते थे और धुर्त-सियार में गोयनका सिंह। गोयनका सिंह की पुलिस और हकीम से जान पहचान थी और किसी प्रकार का मुकदमा अथवा बैंक से ऋण बगैरह की बात हो तो लोग उसी के पास जाते। गोयनका, रीना का चचेरा भाई। अहले सुबह फूफा को गोयनका सिंह का बोलहटा आ गया। गोयनका बोला रहलखुन हें। फूआ के कान खड़े हो गए। फूआ कड़क मिजाज थी सो किसी तरह की धुर्तई करने वाले लोग उससे दूर ही रहते थे। खैर फूफा गए तो वहां उनके चचेरे भाई भी मौजूद थे। शराब का दौर चल रहा था। दोनो ने इनको बैठाया और फिर एक धुर्तई की कहानी सुनाई। 
‘‘सुनलहो सुराज दा, इ साला चौकीदरबा बड़ी बाबा बनो हो, साला पर मुकदमा कर देलिओ हो, तोरा गबाह बना देलिओ हें, साथ देना है।’’गोयनाका ने कहा।
‘‘तब, पहले पुछबो नै कइलहो, हमरा तो पुलिस से बड़ी डर लगो हो।’’
‘‘इ मे डरे के की बात है, हम सब हिए ने।’’ यह आश्वासन उनके भाई ने दिया था। अपने भाई की वे बहुत कद्र करते थे, सो ज्यादा विरोध न कर सके। बास्तव में पुलिस से वे भारी डरते थे और गांव मंे कहीं पुलिस आ जाए तो वह वहां से खिसक लेते थे।
‘‘अच्छा केसाबा की कलहों हे।’’
‘‘इहे की चौकीदराब अपने भौजाई से फंस हलै औ जब भेद खुल गेलई तो ओकरा जहर देके मार देलकै।’’
सुन कर वे अबाक रह गए-‘‘मर्दे इ सब की कहों ही तों, इस सब हमरा से नै होतई, इ सब तो झूठ है।’’
‘‘हां, झूठ त हइए है, पर साला चौकीदरबा के ठंढा करेके के चाही ने सुराज दा, देखो हो केतना उड़ो हो।’’
‘‘पर बेचारी मरलका के कहे ले घसीटों हीं हो, हमरा से यह सब नै होतो।’’
कह कर फूफा घर आ गए। फूआ जब सब बात जानी तो कोहराम मचा दिया।-‘‘तोरा बुरबक जान के सब फंसाबे ले चाहो हो। होशियार रहीहा।’’


कई दिनों तक इस पर बहस होती रही। फूफा अपने बड़े भाई से बहुत लिहाज करते थे या यूं कहें की डरते भी थे, इसलिए उनके काफी  मान-मनौअल और दबाब के बाद वे मान गए, एक झूठा मुकदमा करने के लिए। मान मनौअल के इस दौर में बड़े भाई ने साथ नहीं देने पर गाली गलौज भी दी और मारने पीटने की बात भी कही, जो उनके लिए असाह्य था। सो बात बन गई। चौकीदार की भाभी की बिमारी से मौत हो गई थी, कम उर्म में ही और चौकीदार से दुश्मनी सधाने का यह एक अच्छा मौका था। सो सब ने मिलकर उसे हत्या के मुकदमें में फंसा दिया। बाद में गोतिया की बात होने की दुहाई देकर फूआ को भी मना लिया गया। फिर कई दिनों का दौर चला जिसमे फूफा को झूठ बोलना सिखाया गया। कैसे दुकान से आलू लाने गए और आवाज सुन कर खिड़की से झांका और नाजायज संबंध की बात सुनी बगैरह, बगैरह। मुझे यह सब अच्छा नहीं लगा। मैंने इसका विरोध भी किया पर बात जब गोतिया की हो तो कौन सुनता है। सो पुलिस आई और सभी गांव की भीड़ में फूफा के मुंह से एक मृत महिला को कलंकित कर दिया गया। कई लोग थे जिन्होंने इस बात की गवाही दी और नजायज संबंध की बात कही। मेरा मन व्यथित होता रहा पर यह सब बड़ों की बात थी।


	पर, यह सब हो क्यों रहा था। बजह बिल्कुल साफ थी। चौकीदार का गांव में दबदबा था। किसी से उलझ जाना और तंरंत मुरेठा बांध कर पुलिस को बुलाने के लिए निकल पड़ना, फिर विरोधियों के द्वारा उसके पैर पर गिर कर गिड़गिड़ाना। यह सब अक्सर होता रहता जैसे चौकीदार न होकर, लाट साहब हो। गांव के कुछ लोग, जो गांव में अपना वर्चस्व जमाना चाहते, वे इसका तोड़ निकालने की जुगाड़ में रहते। और चुनाव के समय वह सत्ता पक्ष बालों के साथ खड़ा रहता, जिससे भी लोगों में नाराजगी थी।


	खैर बात चाहे जो हो, पर इस सब बातों से मन दुखी होता और लगता कि गांव में कुछ चालू लोगों के द्वारा कैसे सीधे साधे लोगों को फँस लिया जाता है।


खैर, मुझे इन सब चीजों से कोई खास मतलब तो था नहीं, सो मैं अपने में मगन रहने लगा। आज देर शाम छत पर जाकर बैठ गया। चुपचाप। फिर थोड़ी देर के बाद छत पर टहलने लगा। इसलिए की शायद वह मेरी बेचैनी को समझेगी। इस वक्त रात्री के दस बज गए थे और मैं छत पर चुपचाप  बैठा हुआ था। एक एहसास के सहारे, शायद आज रात वह मिलने आए....

----------


## xman

रात्री मिलन के बात कुछ दिनों तक उसका दर्शन नहीं हो सका। पता नहीं क्यूं। पर इन सारी बातों में से मुझे जो बात सबसे अधिक भाती थी वह था रीना का साहसी होना। मिलने-बिछुड़ने, रूठने मनाने के खेल में उसने कई बार अपने साहस का परिचय दिया। कितनी ही बार उसने जताया कि मैं जितना उसे चाहता हूं वह उससे कहीं अधिक मुझको चाहती है। हलांकि प्रेम को कम या ज्यादा नहीं नापा जा सकता पर इसके साथ साहस का होना उसे सुदृढ़ बनाता है। 
शाम का समय होने लगा था और सूरज देवता ने आहिस्ते आहिस्ते पश्चिम को ओर अपने छुपने की तैयारी करते हुए आकाश को सिंदूरी रंग से आच्छादित कर दिया है। मैं भी अपनी तन्हाई का दामन छुड़ने के लिए खेत की मेड़ों से दोस्ती का निर्णय लिया और खंधे की ओर निकल गया। घान के खेत अपने शबाब पर थे और घान की फसल से बाली निकलनी अभी शुरू हुई थी। मैं यूं हीं उसी के साथ खेलता-छूमता जा रहा था। तन्हाई में भी मन में एक अजीब सा शकून था, एक खुशी थी। यह दिवानगी ही थी जो कि आज धान की बालियों से बतिया रहा था। उसके साथ ही अपनी खुशी, अपना गम बांट रहा था। खंधे में दूर दूर तक कोई दिखाई नहीं दे रहा था। मैं था और मेरी तन्हाई थी और साथ था धान के खेत, मेड़ पर उग आये हरे भरे घांस। आज सबसे अपनापा सा हो गया।
 कई दिनों से मैंने चांद का दीदार नहीं किया था। तीन चार दिनों से वह दिखाई नहीं दे रही थी। मैं जानता था इसका कारण नाराजगी नहीं, शर्म है। यही सब सोंचता विचारता मैं घर की ओर लौट रहा था। गांव के करीब पहूंचने पर मकई के खेतों के बीच से होकर गुजरना पड़ता था। पतली सी पगदंडी से चुपचाप सर झुकाए जा रहा था की तभी एक खनकती हुई आवाज सुनाई दी-
‘‘साला, मुड़िया गोंत के केकर याद में खोल जा रहलहीं हें।’’
यह रीना थी। शायद उसने मुझे जाते हुए देख लिया होगा और इस उम्मीद से की इसी रास्ते से लौटूंगा अपने भतीजे को गोद लिए वह उसी पर चहलकदमी कर रही थी। मैं उसे देखने लगा। आज वह कुछ ज्यादा ही खूबसूरत लग रही थी। आज वह साधारणतः फ्रॉक में रहने की जगह सलवार समीज में थी। आज वह कुछ ज्यादा ही खूबसूरत लग रही थी। मैं उसे प्यार भरी नजरों से देखने लगा।
‘‘देख, ऐसे मत देख।’’ वह शर्माने लगी। 
‘‘काहे अब काहे डर लगो है।’’
‘‘डर तो हमर जूत्ती के भी नै लगो है।’’
‘‘और की हाल।’’ मैंने थोड़ी तंज लहजे में कहा।
‘‘मतलब?’’
‘‘तोरा नै पता?’’
‘‘देख, जादे बौख नै।’’
तभी देखा की उसी रास्ते पर गांव का संजीव चला आ रहा है पर आज दोनों में से किसी ने वहां से हटने की या छुपने की कोशिश नहीं की। यह साहस था सच्चे प्रेम का। दो आपस में बतियाते रहे, हां बातचीत का विषय बदल गया। और सिनेमा की चर्चा होने लगी। फिर मैं जिधर से आया था उधर ही लौट गया और वह अपने घर की ओर चली गई।


अब किशोर मन अपने भविष्य की भी परवाह नहीं करते हुए प्रेम में पागल था पर अर्न्तद्वंद साथ साथ चल रही थी। खास कर अपनी निर्धनता को लेकर परेशान था। कहीं किसी कोने से यह आवाज आती कि उज्ज्वल भविष्य को लेकर यह प्रेम का चक्कर सबसे बड़ी बाधा है पर कहीं कोई इसका विरोध करते हुए नियती को प्रबल मानने की बात कहते हुए तर्क दे रहा था- सच्चाई और प्रेम ही उज्ज्वल भविष्य की निशानी है और इस अनमोल मोती को खोकर कंकड़-पत्थर मिले भी तो किस काम का....!


 खैर इस सबके बीच गांव के चौक चौराहे पर अभी चुनावी माहौल था। गांव में अभी तक लोकतंत्र की धमक नहीं पड़ी थी और गांव में दबंगों का ही राज चलता था। गांव के नरेश सिंह, महेसर सिंह, काको सिंह सहित अन्य लोगों की एक जमात थी जिसकी राजनीति पर पकड़ थी और गांव में मंत्री से लेकर संत्री तक सबसे पहले उनके द्वार पर ही आकर मथ्था टेकते। गांव बड़ा था और यहां के बोट का महत्व भी सर्वाधिक था। अभी तक सभी जानते थे कि गांव मे वोट देने का अधिकार किसी को नहीं है। गांव में सवर्णो के वनिस्पत दलितों और पिछड़ो की आबादी अधिक थी पर किसी को अपने वोट का महत्व नहीं पता ? मतदान के दिन गांव में सुबह से ही फरमान सुना दिया जाता कि कोई स्कूल में बोट देने के लिए नहीं जाएगा जो जाएगा उसे विरोधी माना जाएगा। आजादी के पांच दशक हो जाने के बाद भी गांव के सर्वाधिक लोग वोट देने नहीं जाते। वही जाते जो दबंगों के समर्थक होते। ऐसी बात नहीं थी कि सारा गांव उनके आगे नतमस्क था। विरोध की चिंगारी भी जल रही थी। गांव के ही सूटर सिंह समाजवादी पार्टी का झंडा लेकर समूचे गांव में अकेले घूमते और इसका विरोध करने के लिए लोगों को जगाते पर दिन के उजाले मे कोई उनका साथ नहीं देता। हां, रात गहराने पर सूटर सिंह लोगों के घर जाते और अपना अपना वोट सब दें इसके लिए सबको समझाते पर किसी में हौसला नहीं पनपता। पनपता भी कैसे। जब-जब किसी ने हौसला किया उसे मूंह की खानी पड़ी और बूथ पर या तो उसकी पिटाई की गई या फिर पुलिस ने उसे झूठे मुकदमें मंे फंसा कर अंदर कर दिया। गांव में इस असामनता के विरूद्ध जली चिंगारी आज रात मुझ तक पहूंच गई। रात करीब नौ बजे अपने दोस्त कमल, चिंटू सहित अन्य के साथ नहर पर बैठे बतिया रहे थे।
‘‘आं हो यार, जब वोट देबे अधिकार सबके सरकार देलकै हें तब सबके वोटा देबेले काहे नै मिलो है।’’
‘‘ताकत के जमाना है हो, गांधी जी बनके केकरो कुछ नै मिले बाला है।’’ यह विमलेश की आवाज थी। विमलेश भी राजनीति में पकड़ रखता था और वह अपने जाति का नेता माना जाता है। उसके पिताजी की राजनीति पकड़ है।
‘‘हां हो सूटर दा केतना साल से सबके जागाबे में लग हखीन पर कोई साथ दे है?’’ इ पूरा गांव ही मुर्दा है।’’ कमल ने कहा। 
 हमलोगों की यह बहस चल ही रही थी कि बाजार से लौट रहे सूटर दा ने टोक दिया।
‘‘ की हो जवान सब चहतै तब साला कोई वोट नै देबेले देतै, सबतो खाली पिछूआ में बोलो है।
‘‘ऐसन की बात है सूटर दा, अबरी हमसब साथ देबो, देखल जइतै जे होतइ से।’’ मैंने जोश में आकर साथ देने की बात कह दी। फिर कुछ देर तक चर्चा चलती रही। वहीं पर मालूम हुआ कि कल विधायक जी आने वाले हैं गांव में वोट मांगने। दलितों के लिए आरक्षित इस क्षेत्र के चाौधरी जी विधायक थे पर उनके उपर गांव के दबंगों का ही कब्जा था। तभी तो हमलोगों को सुनाते हुए विमलेश ने कहा भी था-
‘‘हां हो विधायक चाहे कोई जात के होबै पर उ सुनो तो तोर बभने सब के है।’’
‘‘ ऐसन बात नै है हो, जात पात के लड़ाई नै है, केतना बाभन है जेकरा मारपीट कर बूथ से भगा देल जा है। जात चाहे जे है पर गरीबका के कोई नै होबो है।’’ मैंने प्रतिवाद किया।
पढ़ने लिखने आदत ने मुझे इतनी समझ दे दी थी कि मैं वर्ग संधर्ष की बात समझ सकता था और जात पात की लड़ाई पर चर्चा कर सकता था। इतनी समझ तो मुझमें विकसित हो ही गई थी कि मैं समझ सकता था कि गरीबों की कोई जात नहीं होती भले ही उपर उपर सब ढोल पीटे। याद है मुझे जब पिछले चुनाव में मेरे फूफा को यह कर बूथ से लौटा दिया गया था कि तोर बोट पड़गेलो जा घर जा।
 इसी बैठकी में यह तय हो गया कि विधायक जी जब वोट मांगने आयेगें तो नैजवान सब उनका विरोध करेगें।


 इस बैठकी से घर लौटते रात के ग्यारह बज गए। रीना के घर के पास गुजरते हुए चौंकन्ना रहना पड़ता था ताकि कोई हमला न हो जाए। तभी देखा कि रीना पुलिया पर बैठी है, शायद मेरा ही इंतजार कर रही है।

----------


## xman

आज वह बहुत उदास थी, जैसे हाथ में आया मोती का दाना कहीं चूक गया हो। शायद वह बहुत देर से इंतजार कर रही थी सो कुछ गुस्से में भी थी बोली-
‘‘कौन कन्याय तर इतना रात तक गप्प चलो हल।’’
‘‘एक कन्याय तो मिल नै रहल हें और दोसर के सपना कहां से देखूं।’’
‘‘हां, तब जे लक्ष़्ान हौ ओकरा से तो लगो हौ कि मिलबो नै करतौ।’’
‘‘की बात है, पारा कुछ जादे ही गरम लगो है।’’
तब फिर उसने अपनी उदासी का कारण अपनी शादी की चर्चा घर में किये जाने की बात  कही। ‘‘बाबूजी बरतुहारी कर रहलखीन है और उनकर कोशिश है कि तोरा से खूब सुन्दर और नौकरी बाला डाक्टर, इंजिनीयर लड़का खोजे के ताकि हमर मन पिधल जाय।’’ 
‘‘तब ऐकरा में उदास होबे के की बात, तोरा तो खुश होबे के चाही? नौकरी बाला के कन्याय बनहीं।’’मैने उसके गुस्से को भड़का दिया। वह नाराज होकर जाने लगी पर किसी तरह से मना लिया। उसके गुस्से का एक सबसे बड़ा कारण यह देखने को मिल रहा था कि जब बाबूजी कह दिये थे कि शादी करा देगें तुमसे तब फिर मुकर क्यों रहें है?


इस समय से यह चलन जोरों पर है कि नौकरी बाला लड़का से बेटी की शादी करनी चाहिए और इसके लिए काफी मेहनत की जाती थी। जहां कहीं भी एक भी लड़का रहता उसपर बरतुहार टूट पड़ते जिसकी वजह से नौकरी करने वालों के दहेज की मांग सर्वाधिक या यूं कहें की मुंह मांगी रहती। रीना के बाबूजी ने उसकी शादी मुझसे करा देने का बादा किया था पर अचानक शादी की बात सामने आने से वह उदास थी पर हताश नहीं। फिर दोनों ने ऐसी सूरत में एक फैसला लिया जो अमूमन फिल्मी ही थी। घर से भाग जाने का। प्रस्ताव पर दोनों ने देर तक चर्चा की और इसमें आने वाली बाधाओं पर विचार किया। 
‘‘ऐक्कर अलावा और कौनो चारा भी तो नै है, कब से कह रहली हैं कि हमर दोनों के शादी करा दा पर सुनबे नै करो हखीन।’’ रीना ने कहा। 
‘‘तब पर भी इतना जल्दी ई फैसला नै लेबे के चाही, पहले तनी और कोशीश करे के चाही, ई त अंतिम उपाय है।’’


इसी कड़ी में उसने बताया कि उसके शादी के लिए उसके पास ही लगभग पच्चीस भर सोने के जेबर और एक लाख से अधिक रूपया जमा है जो भागने के बाद उसके काम आएगे। पर मेरे सामने सबसे बड़ी बाधा यह थी कि घर से निकल कर कुछ दिन के लिए पटना का होस्टल और उसके बाद कोचिंग के अलावा मैं कुछ देखा ही नहीं था सो कहां और कैसे भाग कर जाना है विचार करने लगा। चलो फिर भी जो हो सो हो। कुछ साल पहले से ही सुरेन्द्र मोहन पाठक का उपन्यास पढ़ने की लत लग गई थी और उनके विमल नामक चरित्र से बहुंत प्रेम हो गया था और उसका डायलॉग तो बेहद पसंद थे और उसी को सोंच रहा था।-जो तुध भावे नानका, सोई भली तू कर।
 इसी बीच उसके घर में कुछ हलचल सी हुई, दोनों चुंकी उसके घर के पास ही पुलिया पर ही बतिया रहे थे सो सर्तक होकर वहां से खिसक लिया। बाकि बातें बाद में विचारेगें। यह एक बड़ी समस्या थी। घर आया तो रात भर नींद भी नहीं आई। सोंचता रहा कि कहां जाना है। कुछ भी हो पर एक सबसे बड़ी मेरी कमजोरी मेरा अर्न्तमुखी होना था और मैं कम ही बोलता था सो किताबों, कहानियों और फिल्मों के अनुसार बड़े बड़े शहरों के प्रति एक भय मन में बैठा हुआ था, न जाने क्या हो? कैसे कैसे लोग मिले। बगैरह बगैरह। अन्तोगत्वा-जो तुध भावे नानका।


 सुबह हुई और उदास मन से बाहर निकला तो हंगामा जम चुका था। नदी पर रात की चर्चा की खबर गांव के दबंगों तक पहूच चुकी थी और सुबह सभी के गारजीयनों से शिकायत दर्ज कराई जा रही थी पर वह धमकी के लहजों। मेरे घर भी एक संदेशबाहक आ धमका।
‘‘की सुराज दा, सरबेटबा नेता बने के फेरा में हो समझा दहो, यहां नेता बनेबाला के नुकसाने होबो है।’’
फूफा कुछ कहते  इससे पहले ही मैं उलझ गया। 
‘‘नुकसान से के डरो हई, कोशीश करके देख लहीं, रावण के धमड़ रहबे नै कैइलै और तों सब की हीं।’’
बहस के बीच अन्ततः फूआ तक बात पहूंच गई और उसने कोहराम मचा दिया। 
‘‘इ बुतरू हमरा के बर्बाद करे पर पड़ गेल हें, बोला दहो बाप के जइतई यहां से।’’
मैंने अपनी सफाई दी, पर असर नहीं हुआ और फिर घर तक बात पहूंच ही गई। समूचे गांव मंे यह चर्चा फैल  गई की हमलोग नरेश सिंह का विरोध करते है। और आखिरकर रीना तक भी बात पहूंच गई। आलाकमान। एक दिन राह चलते मिल गई। 
‘‘साला अपन देखल नै जा है और दोसरके के देख ले चललै हें।’’ वह बहुत ही गरम थी। क्या जरूरत है यह सब करने की। चौतरफा हुए इस हमले में मैने रीना को आश्वासन दे दिया, अब आगे शिकायत नहीं मिलेगी। उसने कसम ले ली। 
‘‘खा हीं तो हमर किरिया।’’ और फिर राजनीति की ओर जाते कदम वहीं रूक गए पर दोस्तों ने इस मुहिम को मुहिम नाम से जारी रखा और चुनाव के दिन बुथ पर जम कर बम बाजी हुई। सुना कि सूटर सिंह ने लोगों को जुटा दिया और फिर जो कभी वोट नहीं देते थे उसने बुथ पर बोट डाला। पर इसके बाद गांव में नफरत की एक बड़ी लाइन खिंच गई और कई लोग एक दूसरे बोलना बतियाना बंद कर दिये..

----------


## xman

आज तड़के बाबा के नहीं रहने की खबर मिली और मुझे एक बड़ा झटका लगा। बाबा के सहारे ही घर का खर्च चल रहा था और अब, जब वे नहीं रहे तो घर कैसे चलेगा यह सबसे बड़ा सवाल था। मैं भागा-भागा घर आया। घर में सभी रो रहे थे। बाबा का शव दरबाजे के बाहर रखा हुआ था। सामाजिक होने में आर्थिक विपन्नता सबसे बड़ी बाधक होती है और यही बाधा मुंह बाये सामने खड़ी। परंपरा के अनुसार बाबा के शव को बाढ़ के गंगा किनारे, उमानाथ घाट ले जाना है दाह संस्कार के लिए और इसके लिए अच्छी खासी रकम खर्चनी होगी। घर में एक फूटी अधेली नहीं थी और समाज के साथ जीना भी है, सो कर्ज का जुगाड़ किया जाने लगा। कर्ज का जुगाड़ करना भी मां की जिम्मेवारी बनी क्योंकि बाबा के मरने की खबर सुन छोटे चाचा कन्नी कटाने लगे और चाची ने पहले ही कह दिया कि हम कहां से कुछ देगें। सो बाबा के दाह संस्कार के लिए कर्ज खोजने के लिए मां ने मुझे एक दो जगह भेजा। गांव में ऐसे अवसरो का इंतजार कर्जा लगाने वाले करते रहते है और जितनी अधिक मजबूरी होती है उतना अधिक ब्याज लिया जाता है। उसपर भी चिरौरी अतिरिक्त करनी पड़ती है। खैर गांव के ही कारू सिंह के यहां से पांच रूपये प्रति सैंकड़ा पर दस हजार रूपये कर्ज लिए गए और बाबा का दाह-संस्कार के लिए बाढ़ के उमानाथ घाट चल दिये। घर से शव को निकालने से पहले गांव के ही किर्तनिया टोली आ गई और निर्गुण गाते हुए बाबा के शव को गांव मंे घूमया गया। मैंने एक झोली में जै, कौड़ी और रिजगारी पैसा ले लिया और उसे समय समय पर लूटाता रहता। उसे लूटने के लिए गांव के बच्चे और बड़े दौड़ पड़ते, एक एक चवन्नी पर दस दस लोग गुथ्थमगुथ्थी। मान्यता थी कि बुजुर्ग के शव यात्रा में लूटाए गए पैसे का शुभ असर होता है। 

निर्गुण गाने वालों की टोली- ‘‘कहमां से हंसा आ गेलई, कहंवां समां गेलई हो राम...’’ का निर्गुण गाते हुए शव के साथ घूम रहे थे। गांव के बाहर भाड़े की एक जीप आकर लग गई। गोतिया भाई सब उस पर सवार होने लगे। खास कर चांद चाचा, बालक बाबू, कामो सिंह, गोरे सिंह, बिरीज सिंह। ये लोग शव दाह करने के स्पेशलिस्ट थे और गांव में कोई मरता ये लोग जाते ही थी। हां इन लोगों का खास ख्याल रखना पड़ता, जिसके तहत गांजा की व्यवस्था करनी पड़ती और ये लोग गांव से ही इसके साथ शुरू हो जाते।
 खैर, जीप के साथ गांव से निकला और रास्ते में एक दो जगह लोगों ने जीप रूकबाई और नास्ता किया, कहीं चाय पीया। किसी तरह हमलोग उमानाथ घाट पहूंचे। घाट के दोनो तरफ डोमराजा का बास था। घाट पर डोमराजा के नाम से ही डोम जाती को संबोधित किया जाता है और गांव के बड़े बुजुर्ग जो गांव में डोम जाती के लोगों की छाया से भी दूर रहते आज यहां उसे सम्मान से संबोधित कर रहे थे। प्रथम अग्नि उसी को देने है नहीं स्वर्ग का रास्ता बंद। हे भगवान। मन ही मन मैं सोंच रहा था। जब अन्तिम समय इसी को पवित्र मानते है तो ता उम्र इससे नफरत क्यो।


 खैर, शवदाह को लेकर गांगा के किनारे शव को आम की लकड़ी पर सजा दिया गया और फिर आग देने के लिए डोमराजा की चिरौरी प्रारंभ हो गई। डोमराजा ने एक बीधा जमीन की मांग से अपनी मांग शुरू कि और अन्ततोगत्वा पांच सौ एक्कावन पर मान गया। चाचा जी ने मुखाग्नी दी और फिर गंगा स्नान करने के बाद हम लोग गंगा घाट के उपर आ गए। वहां कामो सिंह के द्वारा पहले से ही सबके लिए खाने की व्यवस्था की गई थी। फिर सबने मिलकर पूरी सब्जी और रसगुल्ले, छक कर खाए और वहां से चलकर घर आ गए। 


        इसके बाद प्रारंभ हुआ कर्मकांडों की परंपरा, जिसमें कई तरह की परेशानियों से जूझता हुआ दशकर्म का दिन आ गया। सबका मुंडन किया गया। फिर एकादशा के दिन पंडित जी को दान देने को लेकर काफी हो हल्ला हुआ और मान मनौब्ल के बाद सब खत्म किया गया।


घर में भोज को लेकर बहस होने लगी। कोई पूरी जलेबी तो कोई तीन थान मिठाई करने की बात कहते हुए बहस कर रहे थे। मैं इस सब का विरोध करते हुए सादा सादी भोज करने की बात कहने लगा पर कोई इस पर नहीं मान रहे थे।
इसी क्रम में होने वाले बहस में जब मैने यह कहा कि "कर्जा लेकर गोतिया भाई के खिलैला से कौन नाम होतई, नहाई ले तो सब कहो है पर साबुन कोई नै दे हई।’’ तो गांव के बड़े बुजुर्ग भड़क  गए। आखिर कामो सिंह ने कह ही दिया-आयं हो गोतिया नैया के यहां भोज खाइले जाहीं की नै, यह तो परंपरा ही है खइमहीं तो खिलाबे पड़तै ही।’’
 इस सब मे पूरा परिवार पन्द्रह हजार के कर्ज में डूब गया। जिंदगी यहां एक तल्ख सच्चाई के रूप में मेरे सामने आ कर खड़ा हो गई। प्रेम का जुनून पानी के बुलबुले बन गए। 


       सब कुछ कर धर कर बीस पच्चीस दिन बाद फूआ के यहां पहूंचा। इस बीच कभी प्रेम के मामले पर ध्यान ही नहीं जा सका। क्या हुआ क्या नहीं, पता नहीं। घर पहूंचते ही मामला बदला बदला नजर आने लगा। मैं भी अब जीवन की कई पहलूओं पर सोचने समझने लगा और उधर रीना कहीं नजर भी नहीं आ रही थी। शायद पहरेदारी कड़ी हो गई होगी या फिर कुछ और मामला होगा। मेरे दिमाग में अब कई तरह के सवाल आ जा रहे थे। खास कर परिवार की आर्थिक स्थिति को देखते हुए मेरे द्वारा प्रेमविवाह का समाज के विरूद्ध कदम उठाना, सोंचने पर मजबूर कर रहा था। प्रेम का जुनून समुद्र की लहरों की तरह स्वतः टूट कर बिखरता नजर आने लगा। मैं खामोश हो गया। शाम में टहलता हुआ अकेले दूर निकल जाता। इस विपरीत परिस्थिति में यह कदम कहीं से उचित नहीं लग रहा था। यह संधर्ष के पल थे। जमाने से लड़ लेना तो आसन है पर खुद से लड़ना काफी मुश्किल। इसी मुश्किल से लड़ते हुए मन बेचैन था। लोगों के साथ बातचीत बंद कर दी, न दोस्तो से बातचीत करता और न घर में ठीक से खाना खाता। कुल मिलाकर आज शाश्वत प्रेम यर्थाथ की धरातल पर उतर कर टूटकर बिखरने के कगार पर आ चुका है। यह सब एकाएक और एकतरफा हो रहा था। मैं हारता जा रहा था और सहारे के लिए रीना का साथ भी नहीं था। हलांकि पहले भी कई पत्रों में अपनी आर्थिक स्थिति का जिक्र करते हुए रीना को समझाने का प्रयास कर चुका था पर इस बार अपने घर की स्थिति देखते हुए एक बड़ी जिम्मेवारी सी मेरे कंधे पर आ गई सी महसूस हो रहा था। द्वंद और एकांत के इस क्षण में किसी का सहारा नहीं मिल रहा था। न तो किसी से रीना के बारे में पूछता और न ही कभी उसको तलाशने की कोशिश करता। पता नहीं क्यों, पर मन में एक हीनता का भाव घर कर गया और अपने  हालत के साथ रीना को जोड़ने का मन नहीं करता। कहीं पढ़ा था कि सच्चा प्रेम अपने साथी को सुख देकर ही सुख पाता है और मैं अपने मन में अपने आप को सच्चा प्रेमी मानते हुए, दंभ पाल रखा था। और आखिर कर साथी के सुख के विचार ने प्रेम के कलेज पर पत्थर रख दिया। रीना से शादी नहीं करने का फैसला कर लिया। आज रात पत्र लिख कर उसे यह जता देने का फैसला कर लिया कि मैं उससे प्रेम नहीं करता और शादी नहीं करूंगा।

----------


## sangita_sharma

आप पोस्ट कीजिये मित्र कहानी अच्छी हे कुछ  शब्द समझ नहीं आ रहे क्या भोज पूरी भाषा के हे

----------


## meenarp1

कहानी आगे लिखो दोस्त बहुत अच्छी है

----------


## VINODBISHT

STORY ACHI HAIN PAR THORI KAMI HAIN KAHI JAGAH SAMAJ MAIN NAHI AA RAHA HAIN PAR CHALEGA UPDATE PLEASE

----------


## sunitasa

वृंदा  आप मुझे ये बताओ की किस तरह से कहानी यहाँ पोस्ट की जाती है में  मेरे द्वारा लिखे गए उपन्यास यहाँ पोस्ट करना चाहती हु यदि अप मेरी सहायता  करेंगी तो मुझे ख़ुशी होगी की मेरे उपन्यास केवल रद्दी की टोकरी की शोबह ही  नहीं बाधा रहे अपितु कोई  योग्य इन्सान उनको पढ़ भी रहे है !

----------


## sunitasa

मेरी कहानी का शिर्सक है ---धर्म  के भाई बहिन 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
दो शब्द --आज कल या यो कहे वर्तमान में धर्म के भाई बहिन बनाने का फेशन हो  गया है !स्वयं के , या खून के रिश्तो रिशतो से उत्पन्न भाई बहिनों को न मन  कर धर्म के भाई बहिनों को इन्सान क्यों महत्त्व देता है 
कुदरत के बनाये रिश्तो में एसा क्या है जो इन्सान ओपचारिकता के लिए भी नहीं  मानते ?तो कृत्रिम रिश्तो में क्या है ? इन्सान क्यों मानते है इन्हें  ?क्या है ? ये क्या हमारे लिए प्रश्न वाचक छोड़ गया है 
कृत्रिम रिश्तो में दिली भावना रहती है इस लिए हम मानते है उन्हें ! पढ़े ये उपन्यास ?
-------------------------------------------------------------
कुछ अंश इस उपन्यास से लिए गए जो यहाँ प्रकशिउत कर रही हु !
aa

----------


## meenarp1

सुनीता जी आप का उपन्यास " सिरसक से ही लगता है की मजेदार है , लेकिन इस सूत्र के मालिक से अनुमति जरुर ले लेना ....

----------


## xman

इसी कशमकश के बीच खेत-खंधो में जाकर चुपचाप बैठा रहता या फिर शाम को बुढ़ा बरगद की गोद का सहारा लेता। आज भी उसी बुढ़े बरगद की गोद में बैठ जिंदगी को रास्ते पर लाने का जददोजहद कर रहा था। मन में रह रह कर बाबा के श्राद्धकर्म में घटी घटनाऐं याद आ जाती। खास कर असमानता और भेद-भाव मुझे उद्वेलित कर रहे थे। समाज के पिछडेपन का मुझे यह भेद-भाव सबसे बड़ा कारण लगा। श्राद्धकर्म के विध-विधानों से लेकर भोज-भात तक, हर जगह मुझे इसकी झलक मिलती रही और मैं अन्दर ही अन्दर कुढ़ता रहा। खास कर कई मौकों पर तो मैं उलझ ही गया। वह दिन एकादशा का था। मैं घर में था कि तभी एकदशा स्थल पीपल तर जोर जोर से चिल्लाने की आवाज आने लगी। यह सीताराम नाई की आवाज थी। वह अक्सर इस तरह के काज में पंडित जी से उलझ जाया करता था। हक की खातिर। मौके पर पहूंचा तो बहस चल रही थी। 
‘‘कौन बात के सब समान और रूपया तोर हो जइतो, खटे कोई, खाई कोई। मेहनत मशक्त हम कलिए और सब समनमा तों काहे ले जइभो।’’सीताराम ने जब यह बात कही तो पंडित जी को नागवार गुजरी और वे शास्त्रों से लेकर धर्म तक की बात जोर जोर से कहने लगे। 
‘‘इहे परम्परे है तो तोरा कहला से बदल जइते। आखिर हम बुद्वि के खा ही और तों परिश्रम कें।’’ पंडित जी ने तर्क दिया। दरअसल यह लड़ाई कर्मकांडों में दिए गए दान इत्यादि के वर्तनों और फिर अंत में सभी कर्मकांडों को खत्म करने की फीस को लेकर हो रही थी। परंपरा यही थी। पंडित जी जो मर्जी दें वहीं नाई का होता है जबकि मेहनत का सारा काम नाई ही करते है। सीताराम जी इसी को लेकर झगड़ रहे है।
‘‘सब काम दौड़ दौड़ कर करी हम और खाई घरी पंडित जी, वाह रे परंपरा।’’ सीताराम नाई कप्युनिष्ट पार्टी का मेमबर था और वह सामंतबाद से लेकर वर्गसंधर्ष की बात अक्सर किया करता और इसी को लेकर वह उलझ रहा था। गांव के चौक चौराहे पर यह बाजार मे धूम धूम कर वह बाल दाढ़ी बनाता था। उसके हाथ में एक एक फिट का काठ का वक्सा रहता था जिसमें अस्तुरा से लेकर सब समान रखे होते।


खैर, फिर काफी हील-हुज्जत के बाद पंडित जी ने अपने दान के समानों में से सीताराम को कुछ दिया। दान और श्राद्धकर्म की भी अजीब परंपरा है और इस अनुभव ने मेरे मन मंे नकारात्क विचार भर दिया है। एकादशा के दिन दान को लेकर मान्यता है कि पंडित जी को दान करने से मृतक को उस समानों का सुख मिलता है। इसी को लेकर एक एक समान जुटाया जाता है। वर्तन-बासन, फोल्डींग, चादर, छात्रा, धोती इत्यादी। बाबा खैनी खाते थे और खैनी नहीं होने पर रामू को बजारा दौड़ाया गया खैनी लाने। इन समानों का अपना एक नेटवर्क है और दान के समान का सुख पंडित जी नही उठा पाते।
इसी को लेकर मैने पूछ लिया-‘‘आं पंडित जी एतना एतना समान मिलो हो कहां रखो हो सब।’’
‘‘कहां रखबै जजमान, सब जाके जौन दुकान से लइलहो है ओकरे यहां बेच देबै।’’ पंडित जी का जबाब सुन झटका लगा।’’ बाद में इस कौतुहल को शांत किया गांव के उमा सिंह ने। 
‘‘अरे की कहथुन पंडित जी। सब दुकान से इनकर फिटिंग है। दस परसेंट कम पर सब समनमा वापस ले ले है।’’


दान से होने वाले पुण्य की एक कड़बी सच्चाई सामने थी। पंडित जी के लिए इन समानांे का कोई औचित्य नहीं था और देने वालों के द्वारा बाजार से एक एक समान खरीदी जाती है कि मृतक इसका प्रयोग करता था इसलिए उपर कष्ट न हो। 
 सबसे बड़ा दुख तो मुझे उस दिन हुआ जब भोज पर सब लोगांे को न्यौता गया। भोज की तैयारी करते करते रात के एक बज गए और इतनी रात को सबको भोज खाने के लिए बुलाने के लिए तीन चार नैजवानों का जत्था बिज्जे के लिए निकला। लोग जुटे। इनमें बच्चों की संख्या अधिक थी। घर के आगे की सड़क ही इसका मुख्य साधन बना। समुचे गांव को एक साथ न्यौत दिया गया। सब जुटे और बैठने लगे। तभी देखा कि गोरे बाबू जोर से चिल्लाए। ‘‘
‘‘अरे लेमुआ, ओने कने जा रहलीं हें रे। जना हौ नै कि ओने बाभन बैठल है, जो करीगी मे जाके बैठ।’’
‘‘काहे मालिक, आज हमरा से छुआ जइभो। और मरला पर हमहीं काम दे हिओ’’ लेमुआ भी पी के फलाड था सो जबाब दे दिया। फिर सभी मुसहर टोली के लोगो ंने उसे पकड़ कर एक अलग जगह पर ले गए। एक साथ पंगत में वे नहीं बैठ सकते। दलितो के साथ इस तरह का भेदभाव में मुझे खला। पर देखा कि जब भोज शुरू हो गया तो वहीं गोरेबाबू परोसने वालों को एक एक समान ध्यान से मुसहर टोली के लोगों की तरफ भेजबा रहे थे। भोज मे बच्चों की पत्तलांे पर खास नजर होती है क्योंकि चाहे जो हो जाए वे भोज मे चोरी करेगें ही। भोज का अंतिम समय आ गया और इसकी सूचना बच्चों को दही परोसे जाने के बाद लग जाती है और वे साथ लाए लोटा में बुनिया और जलेबी भरना प्रारंभ कर देते है। यही परंपरा है। कोई इनको टोकता नहीं, अरे बुतरू है। 




वहीं भोज खत्म होने के बाद लेमुआ डोम बाले-बच्चे जूठा पत्तल उठाने में भीड़ जाता है। बड़ी ही उत्साह से। जिस पत्तल पर मिठाई या बुनिया हो उसे देख उसके बांझे खिल जाते और नहीं होने पर चेहरा मुर्झा जाता। मुझसे रहा नहीं गया तो मैने पूछ लिया। 
‘‘की हो लेमू कहे खिसिया रहली है।’’
‘‘की करीओ मालीक, पत्तला पर कुछ रहो है तो बाल बच्चा के कई दिन खाना मिलो है।’’
‘‘कैसे’’ मैने कौतुहलबश पूछ लिया।
‘‘इहे सब पुरीया जिलेबिया घरा ले जाके सुखा दे ही मालिक और फिर कई दिन तक बाल बच्चा के पेट भरो है।’’
‘‘हे भगवान’’
दो तीन दिन बाद देखा तो उसके घर के पास सभी तरह के खाने के समानो को धूप में सुखया जा रहा है। इसमें पूरी और भात भी शामील था। पता चला की इसे सुखा कर रख दिया जाता है और फिर इसी को यह खाते है। जुठन भी किसी की जीवीका का आधार हो सकता है, जानकर झटका लगा। यह इस समाज का एक और पहलू था। मुसहरटोली में गरीबी का यह एक वानगी थी जिसे नजदीक से देखने का मौका मिला और फिर मन भर गया। इसी सबमें खोया था कि तीन चार लोग आकर घेर लिया।
 ‘‘की रे बड़की बाबा बनो हीं, गांव के लड़की पर नीयत खराब करो हीं।’’ यह अवाज नरेश सिंह के गुर्गे नेपाली दुसाध की थी। उसके साथ दो तीन और थे। बगल में नरेश सिंह के बेटा पहलवाना थी खड़ा था।
‘‘की होलै नेपाली जी, काहे ले गरम हो।’’ मैने हल्के से जबाब दिया।
‘‘की होलै से तोरा नै पता है, गांव के लड़की पर नजर डालो ही और गांव में राजनीति भी करो ही। दुनू गोटी एक साथ नै चलतै।’’ पहलवाना ने कड़कती आवाज में कहा। मैं समझ गया कि यह चुनावी रंजीश को इसी बहाने सधाने की साजीश है। और फिर दे दना दन मेरी धुनाई कर दी गई। मैं किसी तरह से वहां से भाग कर घर आ गया। किसी को इस बात का पता नहीं चला। और फिर मैं इस गांव को छोड़ने का फैसला कर लिया। 
 रात एक बज रहे थे और मैं ने अपने हाथ की एक अंगुली पर ब्लेड से हल्का प्रहार कर दिया। खून का हल्का रिसाव होने लगा और फिर एक तिनके के सहारे खून से खत लिखने लगा। ज्यादा कुछ नहीं, बस ‘‘मुझे भूल जाओ।’’ खत को उसतक पहूंचाने का एक ब्रहम्सत्र था उसका चचेरा भाई। उसके पटाया और दोस्ती का हवाला देकर खत उस तक पहूंच जाएगा। और अगली सुबह सूरज के उगने से पहले मैं अपने गांव में था।

----------


## xman

जीवन और प्रेम के बीच प्रारंभ हुआ संधर्ष प्रेम की अग्निपरीक्षा थी और इसमें आग के जिस दरिया की बात किसी शायर ने की थी शायद वह इसी संदर्भ में कही होगी, मैं ऐसा सोंच रहा था। रीना के गांव से अपने गांव चला तो आया पर जीवन को पटरी पर न ला सका। अपने पैतृक घर आये हुए एक सप्ताह से अधिक हो गया था पर किसी तरह का काम नहीं कर सका। रोजगार मिले इस कोशिश में अपनी सारी शक्ति लगा दी पर अन्ततोगत्वा कुछ हाथ न आ सका और खाली हाथ शाम में बैठ कर उदासी के साथ बार्ता करता रहता।


शाम ढलते ही सूरज की सिंदूरी किरण प्रियतम की छवि धर कर प्रेम के डूबते जाने का एहसास कराता और निराशा में डूबा मन उगते सूरज की सुखद अनुभुति से बंचित रह जाता। दिन बीतते गए, रात आंखों में कटती गई। नींद आंखों से उसी प्रकार दूर हो गई थी जिस प्रकार मैं रीना से दूर था। 


कहीं खेत खलिहान में बैठे हुए देर शाम झिंगुर की करकश अवाज भी डरावनी नहीं लगती और न ही सियार के हुआं हुआं मुझे कुछ सुनाई देता। अजीब सी तन्हाई और नैराश्य ने आकर अपनी आगोश में मुझे जकड़ लिया था।


जीवन की तल्ख जमीन पर पांव रखते ही सपनों की सच्चाई सामने आने लगी। मन में किसी तरह का रोजगार कर कमा खा लेने की विचार ख्याली बन गए। पहली कोशीश ट्युशन पढ़ाने की सोंची पर इसमें जितनी कठोर बात सुनने को मिली उससे यही लगा की शायद जीवन की जमीन इतनी ही कठोर मिलेगी। गांव के मास्टर साहब शहर में जाकर ट्युशन पढ़ाने का काम करते थे और मुझे पहली झलक के रूप में उनसे मदद की उम्मीद जगी और रास्ते में जब वे साईकिल से जा रहे थे तभी हमने उन्हें रूकवाया। शिष्टाचार निभाते हुए प्रणाम किया और फिर सकुचाते हुए बोला-


‘‘सर हमरो एकागो टीशन धरा देथो हल त कुछ रोजी रोजगार हो जइतै हल।’’
‘‘काहे हो, कहां तो डाक्टर बने बाला हलहीं, की होलऔ। मइया तो बड़ी बड़ाई करो हलौ।’’
‘‘की होलई मास्टर साहब इ ता तांे जनबे करो हो, मदद कर सको हो ता कर हो और एकागो ट्युशन पकड़ा दहो।’’
‘‘ट्युशन की पढ़इमीं हो, ओकरा से अच्छा कटोरा ले के भीख मांग।’’
स्तब्ध रह गया। इतना कह कर वे साईकिल से निकल गए और मुझे बेरोजगार होने की सजा के तौर पर जलती हुई आग में ढकेल गए। सच में आज से पहले जिंदगी को इतने नजदीक से नहीं देखा था और पता ही नहीं था कि यह इतनी कठोर और निर्मम होती है। 




छोटे किसान परिवार होने की वजह से खेत भी अधिक नहीं थी जिससे खेतीबारी करके गुजारा कर सकता था। गांव में मुख्य रूप से सब्जी की खेती की जाती थी जिसमें बैगन की खेती प्रमुखता और प्रचुरता से होती थी और इसी वजह से मेरे गांव को लोग ‘‘बैगन-बेचबा’’ गांव के रूप में जानते थे और अक्सर जब कहीं कुटूम-नाता के यहां जाता था तो यह सुनना पड़ता था, शेरपर, अच्छा बैगन-बेचबा गांव के। कहीं कहीं बड़े बुजुर्ग जहां मजाक का रिस्ता होता वहां एक कहानी सुनाते हुए कहते-


शेरपर में बैगन के खेत में काम कर रहे किसान से जब हाल चाल पुछो तो वह इस प्रकार बताते है। 
‘‘ की हाल चाल हई बाबा।’’
‘‘हां कुटूम, बैगन कनाहा (कीड़ा लगने से सड़ना) हो गेलो।’’
‘‘और घर में सब ठीक ठाक।’’
‘‘की बताईओ, केतना दबाई देलिओ पर फायदा नै करो हो।’’
‘‘बाल-बच्चा सब ठीक हो।’’
‘‘की कहीओ कुंजरा (व्यापारी) ई साल बहुत कम पैसा दे हलो त अपने से बजार में जाके बेचो हिओ बैगन।’’


ऐसा था मेरा गांव। कम खेत बाले किसान भी बाजार नजदीक होने की वजह से सब्जी की खेती करते पर किसान को बहुत अधिक फायदा नहीं होता। इसका एक प्रमुख कारण किसान का बाजार जाकर सब्जी को नहीं बेचना था और गांव में ही आकर सब्जी के व्यापारी (कुंजरा) खेत की फसल को खरीद लेते, औने पौने दाम पर, पर जो किसान मेहनती और होशियार होते वह बाजार में जाकर सब्जी की टोकरी लेकर बैठ जाते और अच्छी आमदनी करते। सब्जी की खेती के लिए गांव से सटे भीठ्ठा की जमीन चाहिए जहां सिंचाई की सुविधा हो। गांव से थोड़ी दूर पर दस कट्ठा का एक खेत थी जिसमें अरहर की खेती होती थी। अरहर की खेती उसी खेत में होती थी जो सबसे खराब हो पर मैने उसमें सब्जी की खेती करने का निर्णय लिया। घर मे प्रस्ताव रखा, विरोध हुआ पर मुझ पर कुछ करने का जुनून सवार था। सो हल-बैल लेकर निकल गया। हल चलाना फूफा से ही सीखा था। खैर अकेले दम पर उस खेत में बैगन की फसल लगा दिया। कई दिन बीत गए और मेरा एक सुत्री काम था बैगन की फसल की देख रेख करना जैसे यह मेरे लिए एक चुनौती थी अपने आप को अपने ही नजर में साबीत करने की, और कर दिया। 


देर शाम जब घर लौटा तो बाबूजी का कोहराम मचा हुआ था। रोज की तरह दारू की भभका देने बाली गंध घर के बाहर तक महक रही थी। मां रो ही थी। खामोश। चुपचाप। बाबूजी बे-बात कुछ से कुछ बोले जा रहे थे। पिछले अनुभवों को देखते हुए मैं किसी प्रकार का प्रतिवाद नहीं कर रहा था। हर बार सुबह नशा टूटने पर बात करने की सोंचता पर कभी जब बाबूजी नशा में नहीं होते तो बात करने की हिम्मत नहीं होती और कभी सुबह उठकर ही निकल जाते और फिर पीकर ही लौटते। मुझे इस तरह के माहौल को झेलने की आदत नहीं थी। गुस्सैल स्वभाव का होने की वजह से शुरूआत के कुछ दिन जबरदस्त प्रतिबाद किया और बाबूजी को मारने भी दौड़ा पर मां बीच में आकर इस तरह खड़ी हो जाती जैसे...मां अपने बच्चे को कोई बड़ा पाप करने से रोक रही हो।
‘‘की कहतै समाज बेटा।’’




आज फिर वही माहौल था। घर में सभी उदास थे, बाबा दरबाजे पर बैठे बाबूजी को गलिया रहे थे। भाई चुप था और मां रो रही थी। मैं और दिनों को याद कर मां पर ही गुस्सा किया-
‘‘तोरे बजह से यह सब हो रहलौ हें, बिगाड़ देलहीं हें ता भोगहीं।’’ 
‘‘की करीये बेटा, ई बाधा के कुछ सुझबे नै करो है तब।’’ मां ने फिर प्रतिवाद किया। मैं बगल में पड़े खटीया पर लेट गया। अभी कुछ ही क्षण हुआ कि बाबूजी उठे और  मां को एक झापड़ लगा दिया।
मन में आग का गुब्बार सा उठा-फक्काक। हे भोला। बगल में रखी लाठी उठाया और फटाक फटाक, कई लाठी बाबूजी के देह पर। वे गिर पड़े। मां मुझे पीट रही थी और मेरे आंख से अविरल आंश्रू की धारा बह रही थी। हे भोला। मैं आत्मग्लानी से गड़ा जा रहा था और गुस्से से माथे से आग की लपट सी निकल रही थी।




सुबह बाबू जी कराह रहे थे। मां उदास, खाना बना रही थी। बड़की चाची मुझे बुलाकर अपने घर ले गई। समझाने। शायद मां ने कहा होगा। समझाने लगी। -
‘‘बेटा, सहबा सब दिन ऐसने नै हलै। जब तों पैदा होलहीं तब उहे पार्टी में पहला बार दारू पिलकै और साश्रंग खराब हो गेलै। इहे साहबा हलई जे तोरा चाचा के दारू पीला पर मारो हलै और आज अपने पीये लगलै।’’


समझाते हुए चाची अपने घर और पुर्वज की कई सारी बातें बताने लगी। कैसे बाबू जी गांव के गिने चुने उन लोगों में थे जिसने अपने समय में ग्रेजुएट किया। कैसे बाबू जी बेल-बटम शर्ट और फुलपैंट के शौकीन थे। और कई तरह का रोजगार करते हुए काफी कुछ कमाया पर समय ने साथ नहीं दिया और आज यहां पहूंच गए। चाची ने पहली बार यह भी बताया कि हमारा परिवर और पुर्वज काफी सुखी सम्पन्न थे और गांव में प्रमुख और प्रतिष्ठित भी। पंद्रह एकड़ खेत थी और आज गांव के कई संपन्न लोगों के  पुर्वज मेरे यहां आकर नौकर का काम करते थे। पर आज यह हालत हुई कैसे। दो दिन पीढ़ीयों के नाकारापन इसका प्रमुख कारण के रूप में सामने आया। देवा...

----------


## xman

दर्द, फांकाकशी और बेवशी ने सीने के अंदर आकर घर बसा लिया, जिसका परिणाम हीनता की भावना के रूप में सामने आया। अपने आज तक के कामों पर अफसोस के सिवा अब मेरे पास कुछ नहीं रह गया था। प्यार के लिए सोंचने का वक्त जिंदगी नहीं दे रही थी और जिंदगी के लिए सोंचने भर से काम नहीं चलने वाला, सो कुछ काम करने की ठानी। हलांकि मैं अक्सर ही यही सोंचा करता ‘‘जो तुध भावे नानका, सोई भली तू कर।’’ ईश्वर को जो अच्छा लगे वही होना चाहिए। इस समय ओशो की पुस्तकों ने बड़ा सहारा दिया जिसमें कर्ता भाव से जीवन को जीने का सबक दिया। जिंदगी जीने का नाम है और जीना ही जिंदादिली है। कई तरह के नाकारात्मक भाव घर कर गए और मैं खामोश रहने लगा। हलंाकि जब फूआ के घर था तब भी गरीबी का साथ था पर वहां उससे लड़ने का हौसला भी था और हल बैल और कलम औजार थे पर यहां पिताजी ने इस हौसले को तोड़ दिया। 

     आज भी याद है मुझे, वह कोई अस्सी का दशक था। ईलाके में  अकाल पड़ गया  था और जो किसान महज खेती पर ही निर्भर थे उनकी कोठी खाली हो गई थी अंौर घर में अनाज का एक दाना भी नहीं था। इस सब के बाबजूद आमदनी का कोई जरिया भी नहीं था। पर हां एक भैंस थी जिसने उस अकाल में भी अपने दूध से पूरे परिवार का पेट पाल दिया। बाजार में दूध बेचने मैं ही जाता था और फिर बाजार से खाने के लिए बाजरे का आटा लेकर आता था। गेंहूं का आटा मंहगा था और बाजरे का आटा सस्ता। आकाल से पहले बाजरे का आटा बाजार में नहीं मिलता था पर इस साल अकाल पड़ा था सो बनिये की दुकान में बाजरे का आटा जमकर बिक रहा था। बाजरे का आंटा पांच रूपये पसेरी था तो गेंहूं का आटा पन्द्रह रूपये पसेरी। पर हां बाजरे के आंटे से गेंहूं की रोटी की तरह रोटी नहीं बनती थी, पतली पतली और नरम। बाजरे के आंटे से मोटी रोटी बनती थी जिसे हमलोग मोटकी रोटी कहते थे। फूआ दस बारह इंच गोलाई मे और आधा से पौन इंच मोटी रोटी पका देती सुबह और वही हमलोगों का भोजन होता। दूध के साथ बाजरे की रोटी गूर कर खाते। पर कभी उस हालात में भी गरीबी का मलाल नहीं रहा। संतोष के साथ ही जी रहे थे। बल्कि बाजरे की रोटी और दूध का वह स्वाद आज तक याद है। दूध रोटी के साथ चीनी मिलने की जरूरत नहीं होती थी और वह यूं ही मीठी लगती या शायद यह मन का संतोष था जो मिठास बन कर मुंह के स्वाद में धुल मिठास बन जाती। उसी क्रम में एक वाकया फूफा बारबार सुनाया करते है। ‘‘कैसे हमर बुतरू गरीबी के हालत में भी हमर साथ रहल।’’-  मै एक दिन बाजरे के आंटे का बोरा बाजार से लेकर आ रहा था। जाड़े का मौसम था और बीच रास्ते में बरसात होने लगी। पूरा भींग गया और उसी तरह कंपकपंतें हुए आंटा लेकर घर आया। आंटा का बोरा प्लास्टिक का था सो उसको ज्यादा क्षति नहीं पहूंची।

खैर, गरीबी की भी अपनी यादें होती है पर यदि उस गरीबी में भी गरीबी के होने का एहसास न हो तो गरीबी नहीं होती थी। तो इस तरह के हालत को बचपन से झेतले हुए किशोर हुआ और आज परिस्थितियां सामने और भी विकट थी।

इन्हीं सब चीजों से जुझता जी रहा था कि आज सुबह फूआ आ कर धमक गई। वह मुझे अपने गांव ले जाना चाहती थी। बहुत समझाने बुझाने के बाद जब मैं नहीं माना तो वह गुस्सा भी हो गई।
‘‘हां रे हम निरवंश ही तब ने तो ऐसे करो  हीं, हमर बाल बच्चा रहतै हल त कि करथी हल।’’
अक्सर जब फूआ मुझे अपने बश में करना चाहती थी तो यह उसका अंतिम ब्रहम्सत्र था। वह अपने बांझ होने का दर्द जब उगल देती तो मैं विवश हो जाता पर इस बार मैं ज्यादा ही गुस्से में और निराश था। खास कर घर की परिस्थिति को लेकर। इस बीच मां ने भी बहुत समझाया। 
‘‘की करमहीं बेटा, बाप जब ऐसन हो गेलै तब कौन उपाय, तो जाके  वहीं रह, यहां तो हम सब झेल रहबे कैलिए हें तो काहे ले परेशान ही।’’
मतलब साफ था, मां नहीं चाहती थी की घर के परिस्थिति का मैं शिकार बनू और इस लिए वह मुझे घर से जाने के लिए कह रही थी।

खैर एक हफते तक बाबूजी बाजार नहीं गए और परिस्थिति सामान्य थी। शाम को उन्होंने ने मुझे बुलाया और पैर दबाने के लिए कहा। मुझे बड़ी प्रसन्नता हुई। और इसी क्रम में बातों ही बातों में उन्हांेने अपने शराब पीने और उसकी लत की विवशता पर गंभीरता से बातें करने लगे। उनके अंदर भी एक टीस थी जो आज शब्दों के रूप में सामने आ रही थी।
‘‘अहो की करीऐ, बहुत छोड़े ले चाहो ही पर छुटबे नै करो है।’’
‘‘कोशीश करला से कौन काम नै होबो है’’
‘‘हां से तो है मुदा कैसे छुटतै भगवान जाने।’’
अंदर से निकली यह आवाज उनकी विवशत को दर्शा रही थी। कितने ही देर बातचीत चलती रही और बाबूजी के इस आत्मीय लगाव ने मुझे अंदर तक द्रवित कर दिया।

खैर जिंदगी है चलती रहेगी। मेरे लिए रोजगार की तलाश पहली और अंतिम तलाश वर्तमान में थी। इसी कड़ी में आर्मी की बहाली निकली और मैं दौड़ में भाग लेने के लिए कटिहार के लिए चल दिया। महज पच्चास रूपये का जुगाड़ करके मां ने दिया। शेखपुरा रेलबे स्टेशन पर कई दोस्त मिल गए और बिना टिकट रेलवे की सवारी परीक्षार्थियों का जन्म सिद्व अधिकार की तरह कटिहार चला गया। शाम को चला और सुबह दस बजे कटिहार पहूंचा। रेलवे स्टेशन से लेकर मैदान तक हजारांे युवाओं की भीड़। देवा। इस युवा-शैलाव में मेरी कहां जगह? फिर भी आए है तो दौड़ जाते है। दौड़ के लिए मैदान मे गया तो पहले ही चक्कर में हिम्मत पस्त हो गई। कभी दौड़ का अभ्यास नहीं किया था और मैदान में दौड़ने वाले सभी अभ्यस्त थे। दूसरे चक्कर में धड़ाम से गिर पड़ा। किसी ने लंधी मार दी और फिर निराश होकर घर लौट आया। घर आया तो देखा की दोस्त मनोज मेरा इंतजार कर अब लौटने बाला था। मुलाकात हो गई। कई सारी बातें हुई। अन्त में रास्ते में जाते हूए उसने रीना का प्रेम पत्र थमा दिया।

 जान से भी प्यारे बब्लू।
  प्यार क्या होता है शायद तुमसे जुदाई के एहसास से पहले तक नहीं जान सकी थी। शायद शरीर से प्राण के अलग होने पर भी इतनी तकलीफ नहीं होती होगी। होगी भी तो कैसे जब तकलीफ को महसूस करने वाली आत्मा ही नहीं रहेगी तब। पर आज मैं उस तकलीफ को महसूस कर रहीं हूं जो शरीर से आत्मा के जुदा होने पर भी शरीर के तकलीफ को आत्मा भोग रही है। कहतें है प्यार एक पागलपन है फिर इसमें समझदारी की बातें कैसी? धर-परिवार, रिश्ते-नाते और सबसे बढ़कर जिम्मेदारी। मैं सारी चीजों को समझती हूं पर नहीं समझती तो इस बात को कि क्या मैं तुम्हारी जिम्मेदारी नहीं? कहतें हैं प्यार की परीक्षा मुश्किल वक्त में ही होती है। तो क्या हम इस परीक्षा में असफल हो जाएगें? जिस प्यार के दंभ पर मैं अपने परिवार से सर उठा कर बात करती थी आज वही लोग जब मेरी ओर देखते हैं तो मैं नजर नहीं मिला पाती। क्यों?..................................  ..................................................  . 
कैसी भी परिस्थिति हो, कैसा भी समय हो, साथ जियेगें साथ मरेगे।

 तुम साथ नहीं हो तो जिंदगी क्या है?
 तुम साथ यदि हो तो जिंदगी क्या है!...

तुम पहलु मंे हो तो मौत भी मुझे प्यारी है,
तुम पहलु में नही हो तो मौत से ही यारी है।

 जानती हूं मैं, बिना प्यार, शरीर आत्मा बिहीन है,
        फिर अपनी ही लाश ढोना भला कैसी समझदारी है?

तुम यदि एक सप्ताह के अंदर अंदर नहीं आये तो फिर मेरा मरा हुआ मुंह देखोगे...

    तुम्हारी प्यारी रीना.....

----------


## xman

प्रेम-शायद भाव-संवेदनाओं की अभिव्यक्ति का माध्यम मात्र है। कभी अभिव्यक्ति का माध्यम जुबां होती है तो कभी आंखें और कभी कभी इसकी अभिव्यक्ति मौन होती है। पर मौन अभिव्यक्ति की इस भाषा को पढ़ना ही शायद प्यार है।


आज ऐसा ही कुछ हुआ। वह मेरे घर आ कर धमक गई। शायद वह समझती थी कि पत्र में दिये गए अल्टीमेटम के अनुसार मैं कुछ नहीं सुनूंगा। यह कोई दोपहर का समय था। मैं ओसारे पर बैठा था कि एक खनकती हुई आवाज सुनाई दी।
‘‘की शेरपरवली यहीं रहे के मन करो हो।’’
यह खनकती हुई आवाज चिरपरिचत थी। रीना की आवाज। उसने कुछ अधिक जोर देकर आवाज लगाई ताकि मैं इधर उधर भी होंउ तो सुन सकूं। फूआ और मां डेउढी  में हुई थी और रीना अपनी एक सहेली के साथ आकर धमक गई। मेरा गांव चुंकी बाजार से कुछ ही फासले पर था सो बाजार के बहाने यहां आना मुश्किल नहीं थी। 
‘‘नैहरा है न रीना बउआ, केकरा मन नै करो हई। कहां आइलहो हें।’’ फूआ ने कहा।
‘‘बाजार आइलीओं हल, सोचलिओं तोरा से मिलते चलो हिओं।’’
‘‘बढ़िया कइलहो बउआ, आबों।
मैं लपक कर दरवाजे तक गया। मुझे भरोसा ही नहीं हो रहा था। लगा जैसे दिन में जागते हुए सपना तो नही देख रहा। पर नहीं यह सच था। रीना मेरी मां के पैर पर छुकी हुई थी।
‘‘तोरी, ई रास्ता कैसे भुला गेलही।’’ मेरे मुंह से बरबस निकल गया पर वह कुछ नहीं बोली। यह उसकी नाराजगी जाहिर करने का अपना तरिका था।


फिर रीना और उसकी सहेली को मां ने धर के अंदर बुलाया। उसे ओसारे पर बिछी खटिया पर बैठाया गया। मां ने उसके लिए शरबत बनाने की बात कहते हुए मुझे मोदी जी की दुकान से चीनी लाने के लिए भेज दिया। चीनी लेकर आया तो देखा रीना मां और फूआ के साथ धुलमिल कर बातें कर रही थी। फिर मां ने मुझे शरबत बनाने के लिए कहा और मैं उसी काम में लग गया। और फिर वह लग गई अपने चिर परिचित अंदाज में।
‘‘तेरी, बबलुआ के शरबत बनाबे ले आबो हई शेरपर बली। ऐकरा तो खली लड़े और रूस के भागे ले आबो हई।’’ वह मुखर हो गई। 
‘‘जादे मामा नै बन।’ तोरा से पूछ के सब काम नै करे के है।’’
‘‘तोरी घर आल मेहमान से ऐसे बोलो हई।’’
चलता रहा।
मां, फूआ और रीना, सभी इस सच्चाई को जानते थे। पर सभी औपचारिक रूप से यह जता रहे थे जैसे वह एक मेहमान है, बस। मैं भी उसी अभिनय में लगा रहा। थोड़ी देर में गिलास में शरबत भरने लगा तो रीना उठ कर गिलास मेरे हाथ से छीन लिया। 
‘‘चल हट हमरा नै आबो है की, अपने घर ने हई।’’
यह सारा अभिनय चल रहा था और दोनो समझ रहे थे, एक दूसरे के दिल की हालत। दोनों के अंदर दर्द थे पर जुबां पर हंसी। इसी बीच उसके जाने की बात आ गई और मैं उसको थोड़ी दूर छोड़ने के लिए जाने लगा, तभी दरबाजे पर जैसे ही वह एक क्षण के लिए सभी के आंख से ओछल हुई, फफक कर रो पड़ी।
*‘‘जब परबाह नै त प्रेम कैसन, इहे ले हमरा प्यार कलहीं हल, छोड़ देबे ले। इहे यदि प्रेम के परीक्षा है त हम भी इकरा मे फेल नै होबै।’’*
*‘‘देख अभी हम बड़ी दुख में हिऔ, हमरा माफ कर दे।’’*
*‘‘इहे से तो, दुख के घड़ी है त हमरा अलग काहे समझो ही, अगर भोला हमरा दुख में तोरा साथ रहेले बदलखीन हें त तो बंचित करे बाला तों के।’’* 
और उसने मेरा हाथ पकड़ लिया और उसके आंखू की एक बूंद हाथों पर आकर गिर पड़े। भोला। फिर वह जाने लगी। थोड़ी दूर तक उसे छोड़ कर आ गया। वह खामोश थी। पर उसकी यह खामोशी दर्द बुझी थी। इसे मैं समझ सकता था। उसने अपनी तरफ से अंतिम कोशिश के तौर पर यह कदम उठाया था।
अगले रोज मैं फूआ के साथ उसके गांव में था। मेरे गांव पहूंचते ही जैसे हवाओं ने जाकर उसे संदेशा दे दिया हो। न मैं उसे देख सका और न उसने मुझे। कम से कम मैं तो उसे भी देखते हुए नहीं ही देख सका। पर मुझे भी भरोसा था कि उसे मेरे आने की खबर मिल गई होगी। अमूमन कई लोग ऐसे वक्त में साथ भी दे देते है। न कहते हुए जानबुझ कर कह देतें है। जैसे की सुनाते हुए कहा दे-बबलुआ आ गेलै। 


कुछ दिन शांति से बीत गया। शायद एक पखबारा। दोनों एक दूसरे से दूर दूर रहने का प्रयास करने लगे ताकि लोगों को लगे कि हमारा बिलगाव हो चुका है। यह कदम दोनों ने उठाया और कहा इसके बारे में किसी ने किसी से नहीं था। यही होता है प्यार। मौन की भाषा। अदृश्य का दृश्य। न देखते हुए भी मैं उसे देख रहा था और वह मुझे महसूस कर रही थी।


आज सावन की पुर्णिमा थी। आज के दिन बिना किसी के कहे दोनांे को पता था कि मिलना था। मैं चुपचाप बूढ़ा बरगद की गोद मे जाकर बैठ गया। हल्कि बूंदा बांदी शाम में हो चुकी थी और रात में झिंगुर की आवाज आज एक बार फिर से चिर परिचित सी अपना लगने लगा। कोई और हो तो शायद ही इस रात में यहां बैठे पर मैं, एक अजीब सा शकुन। लगे जैसे कोई साथ हो मेरे हमेशा। एक अदृश्य। मुझे हौसला देता हुआ। डरो मत। जो होना है होगा। रात के ग्यारह बजे के बाद मैं घर से निकला। ग्यारह बजे तक रेडियो पर विविध भारती पर पुराने गीतों का कार्यक्रम सुन रहा था। भुले बिसरे गीत। जान बुझ कर डांट सुन कर भी रेडीयों की आवाज मैं तेज रखता था ताकि वह समझ सके। ग्यारह बजे जब विविध भारती पर गूंज की आज का कार्यक्रम अब यहीं समाप्त होता है तो उसे बंद कर थोड़ी देरे सोने का नाटक किया और फिर निकल गया। घर का दरबाजा बाहर से बद कर दिया। बरगद के पेंड़ के नीचे बैठे हुए करीब तीन से चार धंटा हो चुका होगा। सुबह के होने का एहसास भी होने लगा। वह नहीं आई। जब मैं वहां से उठ कर जाने ही वाला था कि एक छाया सी हिलती हुई दिखाई दी। वह आ रही थी। चांदनी रात थी। टहापोर अंजोरिया। पर उस चांद की चांदनी ने मेरे प्रियतम का जैसे श्रृंगार कर दिया हो। सफेद सलबार सूट में आज वह चमक रही थी। मैंने बांहें फैला दी और वह आकर उसी तरह समा गई जैसे....गाय के बछरे को गहीरबाल खरीद कर ले गया हो और वह खुंटा तोड़ कर भागी और मां से मिल रही हो।


शिकबे शिकायत। रोना धोना। सब हुआ। पर हां आज रोना मेरा अधिक हुआ, रीना का कम। मैं फफक फफक कर रोने लगा। ओह-जैसे जान जाते जाते बची हो। वह मुझे बच्चे की तरह दुलार रही थी। आंसू पोंछ रही थी। ‘‘चुप रहीं न तो। हमरा रहते तों कोई परबाह काहे करो ही। हमरा कुछ होतै तब तोरा कुछ होतै। इहे कठीन घड़ी में तो प्रेम के परीक्षा होबो हई औ हमरा दुनु के पास करे के है अग्निपरीक्षा।’’


ढेर देर तक संवेदनाओं का ज्वार उठता गिरता रहा। दोनों ने इस विपरीत घड़ी  में एक दूसरे का हाथ नहीं छोड़ने का निर्णय लिया। चाहे जो हो। साथ देखेगे।


अब अंतिम निर्णय करना ही होगा। तय हो गया। परसों घर से भाग जाना है। उसने कल रात अपना सामान मुझे लाकर देने की बात कही। ले जाने वाला सब सरिया लेना है।

----------


## xman

सबकुछ वैसा ही नहीं होता जैसा की हम सोचतें है और वही हो रहा था। सोंचा था क्या, हो गया क्या? पर इस सब के बीच कशमकश जारी थी। हां उसमें अंतर आया था और वह यह कि जहां कल तक कभी कभी अपनी जिंदगी के बारे मे ंसोंचता, वहीं आज हर पल उसी पर विचार कर रहा था। पर इस सोंच-विचार के निहातार्थ बहुत लधु था। क्योंकि वैसा कुछ हो नहीं रहा था जो मैं सोंच रहा था। फिर भी निर्णय के अंतिम पड़ाव पर आकर ही यह खत्म होना था और तब तक लिए यह जारी था। हां, आस पास की घटनाओं और परिस्थितियों का सीधा असर जिंदगी पर पड़ती है और यह हो रहा था। सालों से मनोरंजन के नाम पर एक अदद रेडियो सुनने की आदत थी और उसमें शामिल थी विविध भारती। देर रात विविध भारती को सुनते हुए एक गाना ने जिंदगी में कठोर निर्णय लेने को वाध्य कर दिया। यह गीत लगातार बजा करती थी और संयोग कि आज रात भी बजने लगा-
‘‘जो सोंचते रहोगे
तो काम न चलेगा
जो बढ़ते चलोगे 
तो रास्ता मिलेगा।’’
सो बस बढ़ते जाने का निर्णय ले लिया। आज रात को करीब ग्यारह बजे मैं घर से निकल गया। यह भादो का बरसाती महीना था राजंगीर में मलमास मेला लगा हुआ था। यह दो मासू महिना था और इस अपवित्र माना जाता था।
इस समय गांव में सन्नाटा छाया हुआ था। कहीं एक चराग भी नहीं जल रहा था। करीब आधा धंटा यूं ही इंतजार करता रहा, मन में कई तरह के ख्यालात आते रहे और जिंदगी बार बार इस दौर में मुझे दोराहे पर लाकर खड़ा करती रही। एक मन प्रेम को छोड़ कर भाग जाने को कह रहा था तो एक मन प्रेम के साथ भाग जाने को। माथा सांय सांय कर रहा था और मन में भारी घबराहट हो रही थी। इसी उधेरबुन में उलझा था कि सामने रीना थी। 
‘‘की यार, की सोंचो ही।’’
‘‘सोंचे तो पड़बे करो है, जिंदगी है, पता नै कहां कहां ले जइतै।’’
‘‘चल छोड़ यार, जहां जहां ले जइतै हम दोनो साथ साथ जइबै।’’
बस यही एक ऐसा आश्वासन या यूं कहे की भरोसा था जो दिमाग को दिल से अलग कर देता। जिंदगी के होने का मतलब बदल जाता था और खुद को सबसे बड़ा भग्यवान समझने लगता।
उसके हाथ में एक बड़ा सा थैला था जिसमें कपड़ा-लत्ता रखा हुआ था। उसने उसे मुझे थमा दिया और इसे सावधानी से रखने की बात कही। 
‘‘कौची है एकरा में हो।’’ 
‘‘तेरा एकरा से की मतलब, हमर समान है, सब बता दिऔ’’
‘‘काहे नै बतइमहीं।’’
‘‘कपड़ा लत्ता है और जेवर और रूपया भी।’’
‘‘तब जेवर और रूपया के की काम। केतना है।’’
यह कहते हुए मैंने थैले से सामान निकाल कर देखना प्रारंभ कर दिया। कई जोड़ी कपड़े से लेकर श्रृंगार तक का सारा सामान था और फिर एक थैले में जेबरात और नकदी। बड़ी मात्रा में। यह क्या। मैंने पूछ लिया। वह ठकमका गई।
‘‘केतना रूपया और जेवर है।’’
‘‘ नब्बे हजार रूपया और बीस भर जेबर, सब हमर वियाह के है हमरे पास रख हलै हम ले लेलिऐ।’’
मैं स्तब्ध रह गया। इतना अधिक रूपया और जेवर ले जाने का मतलब था गांव में बदनामी। यह की रूपया और जेवर के लोभ में भगा ले गया। मैंने उसे ले जाने से इंकार दिया। 
‘‘की चाहों हीं, भागला के बाद गांव में सब गरियाबै।’’ 
‘‘काहे, काहे गरियैतै, हमर चीज हम ले जाहीऐ।’’
फिर काफी तकरार और अंत में मैंने इसे लौटा दिया, यह कहते हुए कि जब गरीबी में ंनहीं जीना तो फिर अभी भी समय है, वापस चली जाओ। यह रामवाण था और वह मान गई।


फिर थके हुए कदमों से बुढ़ा बरगद की गोद में चला गया। सबसे पहले थैले को बुढ़ा बरगद की खोंधड़ में छुपा दिया, कल के लिए। और बातचीत होने लगी। आज और अब हम दोनों सहज नहीं थे। मैं उदास था और वह नर्वस। देर तक बैठे रहे चुपचाप, खामोश। उसकी इस खामोशी ने मुझे भी डरा दिया। मैंने उसका हाथ अपने हाथों में ले लिया। किसी चुंबकत्व की तरह वह आकर मेरे सीने में समा गई।


        मैंने महसूस किया उसके आंखों में आंसू थे। यह पेंड़ से पत्ते के टूटने का दर्द था और इसमंे कोई विदाई गीत गाने वाला नहीं था। मैंने उसे अपने आगोश में छुपा लिया। देर तक खामोशी की एक चादर लिपटी रही और दोनों एक दूसरे से बातचीत करते रहे। मैं समझ गया वह इस तरह से नहीं भागना चाहती पर जब सारे रास्ते बंद हो गए तो हमदोनों ने यह निर्णय लिया या यूं कि परिस्थिति के हाथों खुद को छोड़ दिया। हम दोनों के जीवन में सिनेमाई कुछ नहीं था बस थी एक कठोर सच्चाई और जीवन का पथरीला रास्ता। मैंने अपनी अंगुली को उसके चेहरे पर सरका दिया और पलकों से टपकते आंसू को सहारा दे दिया पर आंसूओं के बहने का प्रवाह और तेज हो गई और तब मैं खुद को नहीं रोक सका। मेरे आंखों से भी आश्रू की धारा बहने लगी और वह रीना के चेहरे पर आकर गिरने लगी। कोई कुछ नहीं बोल रहा था। खोमोशी ने अपना दामन फैला दिया था। कुछ देर यह दौर चला होगा कि मैंने अपने थरथराते हुए अधर उसकी पलको पर रख दिये, फिर अधरों से अधर मिले, फिर दिल से दिल एक हो गये और देह से देह भी। कहीं कोई विरोध नहीं, कहीं कोई प्रतिरोध नहीं, जैसे समर्पण ही प्रेम हो....।
 मैं उसके प्रेम से साहस पाता था और वह मेरे। आज दोनों ने खुद को एक दूसरे को समर्पित कर दिया। जो तुम चाहो, जहां तुम जाओ। दोनों को पता था कि दोनों कितने होशियार थे और कहां तक जा सकते थे। दोनों को पता था कि दोनों दुनियादार नहीं थे, समझदार नहीं थे पर विकल्प के अभाव और विछड़ जाने के भय ने दोनों को मझधार में नय्या उतारने को मजबूर कर दिया। भाग कर जाएगें कहां, दूर दूर तक कोई सहारा देने वाला नहीं, पटना से आगे तक मैं कभी गया नहीं। पर क्या करें, यह कुछ उसी तरह का माहौल था जैसे आत्महत्या के पुर्व का होता है। मेरे मन में हर क्षण यही विचार आ रहे थे कि कोई आये और दोनों को पकड़ ले जाए और भरी समाज में यह बताए कि दोनों भागने वाले थे। फिर क्या, जो हो, सो हो।


 गांव में हलचल होने लगी। जानवरो को खाना देने के लिए किसान जगने लगे थे और दूर कहीं प्रतकाली ....की आवजा गुंजने लगी। गांव में बड़े बुजुर्ग प्रतकाली गाते थे जिससे भोर होने का पता चल जाता था। पर आज दोनों में से किसी को भी जाने का मन नहीं था जैसे सूरज उगे भी और दोनों यूं ही बैठे रहंे और रौशनी में प्यार जगमागा जाए।

----------


## xman

आज सूरज उगा तो है पर उसे एक उम्मीद भरी नजर से मैं देख रहा था और सोंच रहा था कल फिर सूरज तो उगेगा पर अपनी जिंदगी के सूरज का उगना और अस्त होना ईश्वर के हाथों ही तय होना है। वह तो चली गई आहिस्ते से दामन छुड़ा कर पर मैं उसी बुढ़ा बरगद की गोद में बैठा रहा। एक अलबेलापन, एक अलमस्तपन सा छा गया था, जैसे जिन्दगी देने वाले के हवाले ही जिंदगी कर दी हो। फैसला तो कर लिया पर उस राह पर चलना उतना भी दुभर था जितना एक नवजात के लिए संसार। रीना को जाते जाते रूपया और जेवर तो लौटा दिया पर अपने हाथ में एक रूपया नहीं था और सबसे पहले उसकी व्यवस्था ही करनी थी। इस विपरीत परिस्थितियों में भी हमेशा प्राकृति का सान्ध्यि मुझे संबल देता था सो बरगद की गोद में बैठे बैठे जब समाधान नहीं सूझा तो निकल गया खेत की ओर। मीलों दूर चला गया चुपचाप और विचारता हुआ की कल क्या होगा। हर बार मन के अंदर से यही आवाज आई कि यह गलत है पर फिर दिल की आवाज प्रतिकार की स्वर में गरज उठती। प्रेम करने और विछड़ने के भय ने मन की बात नहीं मानी। प्रतिकार का एक तेज स्वर अंदर से उठता और मन को खामोश कर देता। 


 यूं ही विचारता हुआ चलता जा रहा था जैसे कोई साधु-सन्यासी बेरहम जिन्दगी से लड़ता हुआ खुद उसके ही प्रति बेरहम हो गया हो। संधर्ष और विरोधाभाष आज भी मन के अंदर चल रहा है पर इस सब पर दिल की आवाज ही भारी पड़ रही है। इस सबके बीच जो निर्णय के रूप में बात सामने आती वह जो तुध भावे नानका, सोई भली तू कर। छोड़ दिया ईश्वर के हवाले और लौट आया घर। 


 सबसे पहले पैसे का जुगाड़ जरूरी था सो इसके लिए फूफा का जेब ही साफ करने का मन बनाया। कल ही खेत में खाद देने के लिए चावल बेचा गया था और मैंने उसी पर हाथ साफ कर दिया। कुल चौदह सौ रूपये थे। मैं जानता था यह अतिमहत्वपूर्ण पैसा है पर प्रेम से महत्वपूर्ण कुछ और नजर ही नहीं आ रहा रहा था। इससे पहले मैं अपने प्रेम के किसी भी गतिविधी को दोस्तों से सांझा कर लेता था पर इस बार किसी का भरोसा नहीं कर रहा था। शाम के करीब छः बजे होगें। हल्की हल्की बूंदा-बंदी हो रही थी और भादो महीने का अंधेरिया रात अपने पूरे शबाब पर थी। 


यह मलमास का महीना था और हिंदू धर्म के अनुसार अपवित्र। शादी व्याह इस माहिने में नहीं होती थी और ऐसे में दोनों ने घर से भागने का निर्णय किया था।


मैंने घर से छाता और टार्च लिया और चुपचाप घर से निकल गया। फूआ ने पूछा भी कि छाता लेके कहां जाहीं तो कह दिया कि सिनेमा देखे ले। और हां घर से निकलते वक्त पता नहीं क्या सुझा और कहां से आवाज आई दरवाजे से लौट कर फूआ के सिंदूर के डिबीया से एक चुटकी सिंदूर निकाल कर कागज के टुकडे का पुड़िया बनाया और जेब में रख लिया।
 नै से बारह सिनेमा का टिकट कटाया और फिर साहिबां सिनेमा देखने लगा। प्रेम में डूबी एक कहानी। अक्सर सिनेमा प्रेम में डूबी हुई कहानी लेकर ही बनती है पर शायद सिनेमा प्रेम की धरातली सच्चाई से परे ही होती है। हॉल मे बैठा बैठा मैं सोंच रहा था। सिनेमा करीब बारह बजे खत्म हुआ और अंधेरी रात में घर की ओर मैं निकल पड़ा। रास्ते में थाना चौक पर एक मिठाई का ठेला लगा हुआ था उससे सौ ग्राम चिनिया बेदाम लिया।दो रूपया। जेब में मात्र सवा रूपया ही खुदरा था जिसे दुकानदार को दिया और फिर खुदरा नहीं होने की जब बात कही तो उसने फटाक सा कहा कि जाइए न कल दे दिजिएगा। बड़ा नेक बंदा था।  मैं चल दिया पर कल की बात कानों में गुंजती रही। पता नहीं कल क्या हो। बहुत भारी डर था कहीं कोने में, पर प्रेम का साहस उसपर भी भारी पड़ रह था। करीब एक बजे रात्री को फिर उसी बुढ़े बरगद की गोद ने शरण दी। वहां बैठे हुए आधा एक धंटा हो गया और बीच बीच में सिगनल के लिए टार्च की हल्की सी एक रौशनी जला देता। उसका कुछ अता पता नहीं था। फिर जोर से बिजली चमकी और बारिस होने लगी। तेज। छाता वहां काम आया और चुक्को-मुक्को बैठ कर छाता लगा लिया। कुछ, एक धंटा तक मुसलाधार बारिस हुई और माहौल डरावना हो गया। आम रात होती तो बिना किसी के साथ लिए घर के बाहर कदम नहीं रखता, पर आज की रात जैसे कयामत की रात थी और जब सबकुछ खत्म ही होने वाला था तो मैं किस की परवाह करता। किसके लिए डरता! जिया तो भी न जिया तो भी। रात खत्म होती जा रही थी और उसका कहीं अता-पता नहीं था। घर से इस तरह भागने का अब भी मन नहीं कर रहा था बस यहीं सोंच रहा था कि सब कुछ सब जान जाए और दोनों को भागते हुए पकड़ ले। जो बात भीतर भीतर चल रही थी वह सर्वजनिक हो जाए, बस। ऐसा इसलिए कि जिस समाज में पला बढ़ा था वह कथित रूप से अगड़ा कहलाता था और उसमें समाज की बुराई को छुपाने का अजीब चलन थी। सब कुछ सब कोई जान रहा है पर जैसे सब अनजान हो। सभ्य होने का एक अजीब फैशन। कर्म कुकर्म की परिभाष भी अपनी गढ़ी हुई। ढंका हुआ आदमी सदकर्मी और उघड़ गया तो कुकर्मी।
 इसी बीच फिर एकाएक वह मेरे सामने खड़ी थी। उसी तरह जैसे जिंदगी सामने आकर रास्ते का पता बता रही हो। जैसे जिंदगी ने मंजील का पता बता दिया हो पर मैं अब भी अनजान बना बैठा हूं।
‘‘केतना देर इंतजारा करा देलहीं।’’
‘‘इंतजार में भी तो मजा है और प्यार के परीक्षा भी।’’ 
उसने टका सा जबाब दिया। वह कुछ गंभीर थी। आम दिनो की चंचलता उसने कहीं रख दिया था शायद। उसने कोई श्रृंगार नहीं किया किया था। वहीं टू पीस और फ्राक। गांव की एक लड़की। सबकुछ के बावजूद उसका चेहरा अंधेरे में भी साहस से चमक रहा था। कुछ देर तक खामोशी छाई रही। तीन बजने को है। चल दिया। थैला बरगद की खोंधड़ से निकाला और निकल पड़ रास्ते पर, शायद कोई मंजिल मिल जाए। अजीब से जूनून के हवाले था सब कुछ। चला तो जा रहा था पर कहां जाना है नहीं सोंचा था। रास्तें भर सांेचता आ रहा था कि पीछे से कोई आए और हाथ पकड़ ले-कहां जा रहे हो। पर कोई नहीं आया। चलते चलते बस स्टेंड पहूंच गया पर गाड़ियों के चलने की अभी कोई सुगबुगाहट नहीं दिख रही थी। शायद ज्यादा पहले आ गया था। पर बिना कुछ सोंचे समझे पटना की ओर जाने वाली सड़क पर पैदल ही चल दिया। जैसे प्रेम के साहस में पटना की दूरी भी कम ही हो। चलता रहा, चलता रहा। एक धंटा चलने के बाद किसी गांव से गुजरते हुए एक-आध बूढ़ा-बुजुर्ग मिल जाते। 
‘‘कहां जा हो बउआ।’’
 जबाब मैं देता- ‘‘बस टहल रहलिए हें बाबा।’’
अब करीब चार बजे थे और इतनी देर में पांच छः किलोमिटर की यात्रा कर चुका था। बहादुरपुर गांव के पास सांई मंदिर थी। वहां से गुजरते हुए बरबस ही सांई भगवान को नमन कर लिया। दोनों ने वहां शीश नवाया और मौन रह कर एक दूसरे को मांग लिया। दस मिनट बस के आने का इंतजार किया पर बस नहीं आई। फिर चल पड़ा। करीब तीन चार किलोमिटर चलने के बाद जब सारे गांव पार कर गया तो देखा कि एक मीनी बस चली आ रही है। दोनों रूक गये। हाथ दिया। गाड़ी रूक गई। चालक, खलासी से लेकर यात्रियों तक ने विचित्र से भाव से देखा। जैसे कुछ सवाल हो उनकी आंखो में। पर जबाब कौन देगा? बिहारशरीफ हॉस्पीटल मोड़ पहूंच गया। वहां से पटना के लिए बस पकड़नी थी। वहीं चाय की एक स्टॉल पर चाय का ऑडर दिया और जब रीना को चाय देने लगा तो उसने मना कर दिया। वह कुछ ज्यादा उदास थी। मैं भी घवड़ा गया। असमंजस की स्थिति में ही घर से निकल गए और अब सोंच रहें हो जैसे। पता नहीं क्या हो, पर जो हो, सो हो।
 पटना, पटना, पटना चिल्लाने की आवाज गूंजी और फिर दोनों ने पटना की बस पकड़ ली। खामोशी की एक चादर दोनो ने ओढ़ ली। उदास चेहरा लोगों को शसंकित कर रहे थे पर परवाह कौन कर रहा था।

----------


## xman

बस जाकर पटना के हार्डिंग पार्क बस अड्डे पर रूकी और फिर वहां से एक रिक्सा लेकर उसे स्टेशन रोड में स्थित होटल में ले जाने को कहा। कई होटलों में गया पर किसी ने कमरा नहीं दिया। इसका कारण शायद यही था कि लड़का-लड़की देख कर सभी समझ जाते थे कि घर से भागे हुए है। खास कर दोनों के चेहरे के भाव ही ऐसे थे जैसे कहा जा सकता है कि चेहरे हवाईयां उडी हुई हो। रिक्सावाला के कहने पर धर्मशाला में शरण मांगी पर वहां भी नहीं मिला और फिर अन्त में हार रेलवे स्टेशन का रूख किया। यह सब करते-कराते दस से उपर बज गए। रेलवे गेस्ट रूम में बिना टिकट कटाए ही जाकर बैठ गया। इस सब के बीच भी वह चुप ही रहती और मैं भी खामोश। मुझे कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था। यहां से आगे मैं जाना नहीं चाहता था और इसके कई प्रमुख कारण भी थे। एक तो यह कि यहां से आगे कभी गया नहीं और जाने पर कोई अपना था भी नहीं और दूसरा यह कि महानगरों के बारे मे कई तरह की बुरी खबरें सुन रखी थी या सिनेमा में देख रखा था, सो यहां बैठ कर ही सोंच रहा था कि क्या करना है। फिर एक टी स्टॉल से जाकर दो कप चाय, एक पैकेट बिस्कुट लेकर आया, बहुत कहने सुनने पर भी रीना ने केवल एक कप चाय ली। फिर क्या हुआ कि रीना ने थैले से आइना कंधी निकाला और अपने बाल संवरने लगी।
 कुछ भी नहीं समझ आ रहा था और एक कशमकश मंे जिंदगी फंसी लग रही थी। फिर अब क्या करू? सवाल ही बार-बार मन में उठ रहे थे। मैंने भी हाथ मुंह धो लिया और फिर बगल के हनुमान मंदिर में जाकर पूजा कर लेने का प्रस्ताव रखा। वह मान गई। हनुमान मंदिर में नीचे हनुमान जी की प्रतिमा थी और वहीं लोग पूजा करते थे हम दोनों भी वहां जाकर खड़े हो गए। फिर वहां प्रसाद इत्यादी चढ़ा का मंदिर के उपरी भाग में बने मंदिर में गया जहां भगवान शिव की प्रतिमा लगी थी।
 दोनो जाकर शिवजी की प्रतिमा के आगे खड़े हो गए। गांव में रहते हुए भी पूजा पाखण्ड को कम ही मानता था पर शिव जी के प्रति आशक्ति अपार थी। कुछ अपनापा सा था मन में। जैसे किसी अपने के पास हूं। सो हाथ जोड़े मन ही मन उनसे रास्ता दिखाने का बाल हठ करने लगा। कई मिनट तक वहां अविचल मौन खड़ा रह गया, एक हठी बच्चे की तरह, जैसे मांग रहा हो जो उसे लेकर ही जाएगा और अन्त में दोनो ंके आंखों से अविरल आंसू बहने लगे। यह आंसू पछतावा के थे या आगे राह नहीं मिलने के, कुछ पता नहीं, बस आंख से आंसू अविरल बह रहे थे...।
 मंदिर से निकल उसी रेलवे स्टेशन की ओर चल दिया। तय नहीं कर पा रहा था कि कहां जाना है। कई रेल गाड़ी आ जा रही थी और उसके आने-जाने के बीच बजते पों पों के हॉर्न जैसे मेरे लरजते हुए दिल की आवाज हो, उसका ही चित्कार। हे भोला। यूं कभी बेराह होकर चौराहे पर ठिठका रहना जिंदगी की एक सबसे बड़ी बिडम्बना है। 


     प्रेम को शब्दों से लिख कर परिभाषित नहीं किया जा सकता और कर्म की राह थी नहीं, सो चुपचाप मौन ईश्वर को याद कर रहा था। अपने इस कार्य के लिए मन में मलीनता नहीं थी बस था तो एक समर्पण, जिससे कहीं अंदर यह शकून मिलता कि मैंने प्रेम के राह पर सर्वस्व नेव्छावर कर दिया है।


 इसी द्वंद में ईश्वर से राह दिखाने की प्रार्थन करता बढ़ा जा रहा था कि किसी ने रीना का हाथ आकर पकड़ लिया। यह उसका बड़ा भाई था। हे भोला। आठ दस लोग और थोड़ी दूरी पर खड़े थे। सबकुछ इतना अचानक और अप्रत्याशित था कि दोनों ठकमका कर रह गए। किसी के मंुह से आवाज नहीं निकली और किसी ने प्रतिरोध भी नहीं किया। वह रीना को हाथ पकड़ कर ले जा रहे थे और मैं तन्हा, खामोश, अवाक देख रहा था। रीना मेरी ओर देखते हुए जा रही थी, एक बुत की तरह, जिसके प्राण को निकाल कर वही ंप्लेटफार्म पर ही रख दिया गया हो और प्राण भी निस्तेज देख रहा था जैसे बिना शरीर उसके होने का औचित्य भी कुछ नहीं था।
 वह लगभग स्टेशन के निकास द्वार पर पहूंच ही गए थे कि अन्तस से किसी ने जोर से हिलकोर दिया। जागो, जागो, जहां प्राण को दांब पर लगा दिया वहां इस तरह से माटी का माधो बनने से क्या फायदा।


 अचानक अन्तस की आवाज का एक हिलोर जो उठा उसी के बस में हो मैंने अपनी दोनों बांहे रीना की ओर करके फैला दिया। एक दम फिल्मी अंदाज था। आंखों से आंसू के अविरल बहती धारा के बीच बिछड़ कर अब जीना नहीं चाहता था सो अंदर से मन चित्कार उठा। अब क्या बचेगा। इतना भी साहस नहीं कर सकोगे तो प्यार क्यूं किया? 


 *प्रेम के होने के कारण को ढूढ़ता समाज शायद इस बात को नहीं समझ पाऐगा कि जीवन के प्रति आशक्ति को खत्म कर प्रेम के प्रति आशक्त होना ही प्रेम की प्रकाष्ठा है और  उसकी परिभाषा भी।*

     इधर मैंने बांहें फैलाई उधर रीना ने चुम्बकीय शक्ति की तरह भाई के हाथ को झटक कर छुड़ाया और क्षण मात्र मे ंमेरे बांहों में समा गई। फिर जेब में रखा सिंदूर का पुड़िया मैंने निकाला और उसकी मांग को सिंदूरी कर दिया। वह मेरी बांहों में उसी तरह समा गई जिस तरह सिंदूरी शाम रात भर सूरज को अपनी आगोश में छुपा लेता है और फिर होने वाली सुबह को सूरज नई उर्जा से भरा हुआ जग को रौशन करता है।


यह सब इतना अचानक हुआ कि किसी को कुछ समझ में नहीं आया। बस हो गया। किसी के बस में कुछ नहीं था। मेरे भी बस में नहीं। रीना के बस में भी नहीं। 


*प्रेम के इस चरम बिंदू पर ही प्रेम के होने का मतलब सिर्फ उसे ही समझ आ सकता है जिसने प्रेम किया। बाद बाकि दुनिया इसी तरह से प्रेम के होने के कारण को ढुंढ़ती फिरती रहेगी और सवाल भी उठाती रहेगी।*

*और फिर दनादन कई घूंसे मेरे चेहरे पर पड़ने लगे। अंधाधुन। कुछ ने मुझे पकड़ा, कुछ ने रीना को पकड़ कर खींच लिया। कितने ही लोगों के लात धूंसे शरीर पर पड़ रहे थे। और फिर किसी ने पैर पकड़ा और किसी ने हाथ और इसी प्लेटफार्म पर आ रही रेलगाड़ी के आगे सीधे फेंक दिया। सर पर टन्न की आवाज आई और आंखों के आगे लाल लाल बत्ती जलने लगी। रेल की आवाज चित्कार कर रही थी, बस उसे ही सुन रहा था। शायद मेरे हृदय की आवाज को उसने भी आत्मसात कर लिया हो और पों... पों...पों.... पों... पों...पों....*
*इसके आगे मेरा अवचेतन सुन्न हो गया....*

----------


## xman

जब आंख खुली तो खुद को पुलिस थाने में पाया। रेल थाना था। पुलिस के पास मुझे लोगों ने रेलवे पटरी  से उठा कर इलाज के लिए अस्पताल ले जाने के लिए पहंुचाया था। पुलिस ने रीना के परिजनों को भी पकड़ लिया था। मेरे उपर से एक पूरी रेल गुजर गई थी और मैं जिंदा था। मैं पटरी के बीचो बीच गिरा था और पटरी से चिपका रहा था, फिर बेसुध हो गया था।


फिर एक पुलिस वाले ने आकर मेरा हाल चाल पूछ और मुझे ठीक पाया। फिर वह चला गया और स्थानीय लोग आ आ कर मुझे देखने लगेे। बच गया बेचारा। सब के मुंह से यही भाषा निकल रही थी। फिर मैं उठ कर खड़ा हुआ और फिर रीना के बारे में पूछा तो किसी ने बताया कि वह बगल में है। उधर बढ़ गया, जैसे ही दरवाजे पर पहूंचा रीना पर नजर पड़ी वह रो रही थी। मुझे पर नजर पड़ी तो वह दौड़ गई और फिर कुछ लोगों ने उसे पकड़ लिया और दो तीन झपड़ लगा दिया। फिर कुछ पुलिस वाले पहूंचे और मुझे पकड़ कर हाजत में डाल दिया। बात बदल गई। पता चला कि मेरे उपर अपहरण का मुकदमा दर्ज किया गया है और इस सब के लिए पुलिस को मोटी रकम दे दी गई है। मैं बेपरवाह हाजत में बैठा रहा। चुपचाप। मेरा अंग अंग दुख रहा। इस घटना मे बच जाना करिश्मा था। लोगों से सुना की रेल मेरे उपर से गुरती रही और मैं वहीं बेहोश पड़ा रहा है। और जब इस घटना में बच गया तो फिर अब डरना किस से थे। पहले ही:ःजो तुध भावे नानका सोई भली तू करःः के साथ घर से निकला था। सो अब यहां से आगे होने वाले सभी घटनाओं का मानचित्र माथा में घूमने लगा।


दोपहर से अधिक बीत गए थे। फिर एक पुलिस वाले ने मुझे वहां से निकाल कर  अधिकारी के पास ले गया। पूछताछ होने लगी। रीना भी वहीं थी। मैंने प्रेम करने की बात कही और साथ ही साथ शादी भी कर लिये जाने की जानकारी दी। अधिकारी के माथे पर नजराने की रकम बोल रही थी उसने मुझसे पूछा- 
‘‘घर जाना चाहते हो या जेल।’’
मैंने कहा-‘‘घर।’’
‘‘फिर इसके लिए तुम अभी चुपचाप यहां से उठो और चले जाओ।’’
‘‘रीना?’’
‘‘वह तुम्हारे साथ नहीं जाएगी।’’
‘‘मैं साथ ही घर जाउंगा।’’
‘‘फिर तुम्हें जेल जाना होगा।’’
‘‘तो जेल ही जाउगा।’’
टका सा जबाब सुनने पर वह पुलिसवाला उठा और सटाक सटाक सटाक। मोटी बंेट की लाठी देह पर पड़ने लगी। मैं जोर जोर से चिल्लाने लगा। तभी बगल से दौड़ कर रीना आई और लाठी को अपने देह पर रोक लिया और फिर दरोगा से भीड़ गयी।
‘‘काहे मार रहलो हो, कोई चोर उचक्का है की। शादी कैलके हें हमरा से, तोरा की दिक्कत हो।’’
फिर उसके परिजन वहां से आए और उसे घसीट कर ले गए।
शाम हो गई और फिर रात भी। मेरी सुध लेने वाला कोई नहीं था पर रीना के बेलने की आवाज बीच बीच मे आ रही थी। शायद वह इसलिए ही जोर से बोल रही थी कि मैं सुन सकू। 


मैं चुपचाप बैठा रहा। सोंचता रहा। पर अब सोंच सीमित हो गई थी। अब जीवन की आशा नहीं रही थी और मौत का डर चला गया प्यार में पागल होना इसी को तो कहतें है। एक अजीब सा जुनून सवार हो गया, सब से लड़ कर प्रेम को जीत लेने का। दांव पर लगा दी अपनी जिंदगी। जानता था मेरे घर में किसी को इसबारे में अभी पता नहीं होगा और हो भी तो कौन देखने आएगा? अब मन में एक ही बात चल रही है जीवन चुक जाए और प्यार जीत जाए। जीवन रहे न रहे प्यार रहना चाहिए।


रात भर निंद नहीं आई पर थाने मे हलचल चलती रही। किसी से पूछने पर भी वह कुछ नहीं बताता था। सुबह पता चला कि अपने थाना ले जाएगें और फिर जेल। सुबह रीना के परिजनों के साथ साथ मैं भी रेलगाड़ी पर एक दो पुलिस वाले के साथ बैठ गया और फिर बिहारशरीफ होते हुए अपने शहर। थाने में पहूंचा तो जंगली आग की तरह छोटे से शहर से लोग दौड़ दौड़ कर थाना देखने आने लगे। भीड़ मेले की तरह उमड़ पड़ी। शायद इस तरह का यह पहला मामला था।
 यहां आकर कुछ अकड़ ढीली होने लगी। मन में अपने इस कृत्य के लिए शर्मिंदा हो रहा था, नजर झुकी रहती और आंखें नम। फिर घर से छोटा भाई, चाचा इत्यादी भी आ गए। आंखो से अविरल आंसू निकलने लगा। इसलिए नहीं कि ऐसा क्यों किया बल्कि इसलिए कि घर परिवार के बारे में नहीं सोंचा। फिर बाबू जी आए तो मैं और फूटफूट कर रोने लगा। जिस पर उनको गर्व था उसी ने उसे चूर चूर कर दिया।


पुलिस यहां भी मैनेज किया जा रहा था और अब रूपये के दम पर वह घर जाएगी और मैं जेल। बगल के कमरे रीना भी बैठी थी और मेरे रोने की आवाज सुन कर चली आई। हाजत में आकर मेरा हाथ थाम लिया और बोली।
‘‘काहे ले रोबो हीं, चुप रहीं नें, जे करना हैं करेले दहीं, हमरा अलग अब भगवाने करथी।’’
‘‘सब तोरे पर अब निर्भर है, तांे जे बयान देमहीं ओकरे पर इस बचतै, नै तो ऐकर जिंदगी बर्बाद।’’ चाचा बाले।
‘‘चिंता काहे करों हखिन, इस सब जेतना करे के है कर लै, पर हमरा झुका नै सकतै।’’


और फिर थाने मे उसके गांव के बहुत सारे लोग जुट गए। गांव से बेटी का भागना पूरी गांव के ईज्जत की बात थी सो गांव के दबंग मुखीया नरेश सिंह भी पहूंच गए। उसके बड़े चाचा, बाबू जी सब।
आते ही नरेश सिंह ने कहा-
''आंय गे छौंरी, लाज नै लगलै, घर से भाग के समूचे गांव के नाक कटा देलहीं, ईज्जत मिट्टी में मिला देलही।’’
इतना सुनना की रीना तिलमिला गई।''
‘‘ हां नाक तो कटबे कैलै, जब तोर बेटी गोबरबा के साथ सुत्तो हलो और तीन बार पेट गिरैलहो तब नाक बचलै हल ने। केकर घर में की होबो है हमरा से छुपल है। ऐजा पंडित बनो हा। हम कौनो पाप नै कैलिए हें, प्यार जेकरा से कैलिए ओकरा से शादी कैलिए, जीबै मरबै एकरे साथ।’’
गुस्से से उसका चेहरा लाल था जैसे किसी ने नागीन को छेड़ दिया हो, उसने टका सा जबाब देकर सबको चुप कराने की कोशिश की या अपने कृत को सही ठहराने की, पर जो हो उसने सच सबके सामने लाकर खड़ा कर दिया। 
*समाज में पवित्रता का पैमाना ही अलग होता है, छुपा हुआ पाप, पाप नहीं होता और दिखने वाला प्यार पवित्र नहीं होता।*
इतने पर जब उसके बड़े चाचा ने कहा
-‘‘केतना छिनार है इ छौंड़ी, चल ले चल ऐकरा। काट के फेंक देबै। कुल पर कलंक लगा देलक, बच के कि करतै।’’
लगा जैसे रीना के देह पर किसी ने जलता हुआ तेल छिट दिया हो। 
‘‘हां तों जे अपन भबहू:छोटे भाई की बीबीः से दबर्दस्ती मुंह काला करके और हल्ला करे के डर से जला के मार देलहो इ सब कलंक नै ने लगलो। बड़की साधू बनो हा, हमरे से बेटी लिखाबो हलो लेटर और रात रात भर मिलो हलो मन्टूआ से और जान के भी चुप रहला।’’
चटाक। रीना के चेहरे पर तमाचा लगा। ‘‘चल लेकर ऐकर घर, बचके की करतै।’’

----------


## xman

जिंदगी कभी कभी दोराहे पर लाकर खड़ा कर देती है और अनमना ढंग से चुना गया कोई एक रास्ता जब आगे चल कर बंद मिलता है और वहां से लौटने का उपाय नहीं होता तो फिर इसके लिए किसे देष दें समझ नहीं आता।


हाथ में हथकड़ी और कमर में रस्सा लगा कर अगले दिन कोर्ट ले जाया गया। कोर्ट से फिर जेल। जेल के बड़े से फाटक के पास जब खड़ा हुआ तो दुनिया छोटी लगने लगी। यह भी बदा था। जेल का गेट खुला और मैं अन्दर चला गया। अजीब दुनिया है। सबसे पहले मुझे बार्ड नंबर एक में ले जाया गया, आमद बार्ड। एक चादर जो अपने साथ लाया था उसे कहीं बिछाने की जगह खोजने लगा पर कहीं जगह नहीं मिली। मैं एक कोने में बैठकर सोंचने लगा। मन उदास हो गया। जेल की चाहरदीवारी से बाहर का हौसला टूटने लगा। प्यार के होने का दंभ और यह परिणति? 


कई तरह के सवाल मन में उमड़ धुमड़ रहे थे। पहला यही, की पता नहीं अब कितने दिनों तक जेल में रहना पड़े और दूसरा यह कि रीना को उसके परिजन अपने साथ लेकर गए है और वह सुरक्षित है कि नहीं। मेरे केस पर आने वाला खर्च कहां से आएगा? घर में एक भी पैसा नहीं है पर बेटे को कोई जेल में छोड़ तो नहीं देगा? कोई अभिभावक भी नहीं था जो आगे बढ़ कर पैरवी करे। और रीना का हाल जानने का कोई उपाय नहीं था।
फिर कुछ देर में साधु बेशधारी, लंबी दाढ़ी, गेरूआ वस्त्र पहले लंबा चौड़ा सा एक आदमी आया। उसे सब बाबा बाबा कहकर बुलाने लगे और कुछ के चेहरे पर उसे देखते हुए वितृष्णा और भय का मिलाजुला भाव भी आने लगा। मेरे पास आकर उसने कहा-
‘‘चल रे बउआ निकाल कमानी।’’
‘‘क्या’’?
‘‘कमानी, माने तीन सौ रूपया जेल में रहे के टेक्स।’’
इससे पहले की मैं कुछ समझ पाता बगल में लेटा हुआ एक मोटा सा एक आदमी ने कहा-
‘‘कमानी के रूपया देबे पड़तो बौआ, यहां इनकरे सब के कानून चलो है। बाहर भी बभने सब के राज है यहां भी ? नै कमानी देभो त यहां पैखाना घर के आगे सुता देतो और खाना बनाना, झाडू लगाना सब काम करे पड़तो’’
‘‘पर हमरा हीं रूपैया है कहां? कोई उपाय भी नै है।’’
‘‘तब कोई उपाय नै हो, ठीके है यहैं सुतहो, पर बभान के बच्चा लगो हो पर यहां कोई नै देखतो, सब रूपया देखो है, रूपैया। रूपैया हो तो बाभन नै हो तो शुदर।
मैं उसी तरह बैठा रचा, चुकोमुको-चुपचाप। जो जगह मेरे सोने की थी वहां नहीं सोया जा सकता, पैखाना घर के ठीक आगे। जेल में क्षमता से अधिक कैदी थे इसलिए सबके लिए समुचित व्यवस्था नहीं हो सकता और जेल का भ्रष्टाचार भी इसमे मदद कर रहा था और धनी लोगों के लिए अलग अलग व्यवस्था थी, अलग अलग बार्ड था। बगल के लोगों ने सब बता दिया। जिस बार्ड में मैं था उसका नाम ही हरिजन बार्ड था। विभेद की एक बड़ी रेखा यहां भी खिंची हुई थी और समाज के इस विभेद का सच जाति नहीं पैसा के रूप में सामने आया। पैसा है तो बाभन बार्ड नहीं ंतो हरिजन बार्ड। इस बार्ड को आमद बार्ड के रूप में भी जाना जाता था। सबसे पहले सबको यहीं आना था फिर जिस तरह का जो पैसाबाला होता, उस तरह उसकी व्यवस्था की जाती।


आंखों में नीद नहीं थी और शुन्यता का गहरा समुंद्र मन में उतर कर ज्वारभाटे की तरह प्रेम की दीवार से टकरा कर उसके गरूर को चूर चूर कर देने का प्रयास कर रही थी पर मन में यह भी भरोसा होता कि बिना आग में तपाये सोना की परख जब नहीं होती तो हम कौन है? और फिर तपने पर देह तो जलेगा ही।
 यूं ही बैठे बैठे, या उंधते हुए सुबह हो गई। वार्ड का ताला खुला। फिर नित्यकर्म की बारी। बाहर लंबी कतार के बीच वहां भी मारा मारी और विभेद की लंबी लकीर। बाभन का शौचालय, शुदर का शौचालय। भोला। जेल की यह उंची दिवार सिर्फ आदमी को कैद करने के लिए नहीं बनते बल्कि इसमें आदमियत भी कैद हो जाती है, यह बात मेरी समझ में आ गई थी। 


*खैर जहां, जिस हाल में मैं था वहां संपन्नता और सुख अस्पृह हो गई थी, वैसे ही जैसे मुर्दे के लिए हो। कोई भी चाह जिंदों के लिए होती है और मैं प्राण से बिछड़ कर मुर्दा था और मुर्दों के लिए स्पृह क्या ? चंदन से जलाओं की आम की लकड़ी से!* 

न तो सुबह का एक मुठठी मिलने वाला चना और गुड़ लिया और न ही दोपहर का जली हुई रोटी और दाल खाया। देखने से ही उकाई आती थी। न तो किसी ने खाने के लिए कहा न ही भूख लगी। चाहरदीवारी से लग टूकूर टूकूर बाहर देखता रहा। दोपहर के खाने के पाली में किसी ने मुझे टोक दिया।


‘‘अरे बब्लू दा, तों यहां?’’
देखा तो मेरे गांव का ही एक लड़का था, पंकज। हत्या के आरोप में बंदी। उम्र पन्द्रह से अठारह साल। कई मर्डर कर चुका है और अपने यहां इसकी धाक है। रंगदार की उपाधी है। हत्या या अपहरण करने वालों को लोग इसी नाम से जानते है-रंगदार।
  ‘‘हां’’
 ‘‘कौन बार्ड?’’
 ‘‘एक’’
 ‘‘हाय महराज, हमरा रहते हरिजन बार्ड में, बोलथो हल ने हमरा बारे में, साल दस लाश तो अब तक बिछा देलिए हें ग्यारहवां में कि देरी है।’’
 फिर उसने वहीं से हांक लगाई, 
‘‘कि हो बाबा, महराज हमर गांव के आदमी के साथ तों ऐसन काहे कैलहो, हरिजन बार्ड ?’’
‘‘हमरा की पता, इस कहबो नै कैलको और हम की करतिओ हल, बॉस नै कहलखुन तब।’’
‘‘अच्छा चलो हम बॉस से बात करबै, तोरा घबड़ाए के बात नै है, हम ऐजइ ही।’’ उसने मुझे कहा।
‘‘कौन केस मे आइलाहों हे।’’
‘‘घर से भाग के शादी कर लेलिए।’’
‘‘दूर महराज, कौन केस में आइला, यहां मर्डर, रेप और किडनेप करके आबो हई तब कोई बात है, चलो....।’’ उसने ऐसे कहा जैसे यहां के लिए यह सबसे निकृष्ठ काम करके आना हुआ।


दो एक घंटे में समझ गया कि जेल का अपना कानून है और यहां नरसंहार करने वालों की धाक होती है और मर्डरर, रेपिस्ट और किडनैपर का ज्यादा सम्मान दिया जाता हैं। यह देखने को भी मिला। और इसकी शेखी बधारते भी कई मिल गए। भोला। 


 पंकज, मेरे गांव का ही लड़का था। एक नरसंहार में आठ, नौ लोग मारे गए थे और उसके बाद उसके उपर दो और हत्या करने का आरोप है। गोरा चिटठा, सितुआ नाक और दुबला पतला किशोर। हंसमुख। अपने क्षेत्र का खुंखार अपराधी है पर हमेशा हंसता मुस्कुराता मिलता। गांव में भी जब मिल जाता तो प्रणाम बब्लू दा जरूर करता। आज जेल में मिला।


 फिर वह वहीं कुछ लोगों से मिलबाने लगा।
‘‘मिलहो, इ बब्लू दा हखीन, डाक्टरी पढ़े के जगह भाग के शादी कर लेलखिन।’’
और फिर दूसरों के बारे में मुझे बताने लगा।
‘‘मिलहो इनखा से-प्यारेबीघा गांव है, कॉमनिस्टबा नेता नै मरैलो हल अपन बोडीगडबा के साथ, इहे सब मिलके मारलखीन हल। साला मजदूर के भड़काबो हलै। इ मिललहो, रंका सिंह, मोहनपुर नरसंहार।


देवा, 
कैसी हे तेरी दुनिया। आज जिससे मिल रहा हूं सभी के सभी यमराज! कहां ले जाओगी जिंदगी।

----------


## xman

थाना मोरा आना जाना
जेल ससुराल......
शाम को जेल में ही संगीत की महफिल सजी और पंकज ने यह गीत सुनाना प्रारंभ किया। थाली-गिलास वाध्य यंत्र बने और लोग झूमने लगे मैं भी वहीं बैठा रहा। वार्ड बदल दिया गया और यहां अपराध की दुनिया के सरताजों का ही बसेरा था। पंकज मेरे गांव का था इसलिए उसे जानता था तब भी उसने अपनी कहानी बतानी प्रारंभ कर दी। जैसे कि किसी हीरों की कहानी हो। उसके पिता की हत्या सिनेमा हॉल में बम मार कर कर दी गई थी और उसकी विधवा मां ने किसी तरह से उसे पाला पोसा था। अपराध की दुनिया मंे उसे गांव के ही कुछ लोगों ने लाया था। सिनेमा के किसी खलनायक के चरित्र की तरह ही पंकज का किरदार था। अपराध उसके मन में गहरे तक पैठ चुका था। वह समाज से नफरत करता था। थाना , पुलिस और जेल के प्रति उसने अपने गीत में ही प्रेम प्रकट कर चुका था। वह जेल में रहे की बाहर कुछ अंतर नहीं पड़ता।


 इस कम उम्र में ही उसने हत्या तक को अंजाम दिया और उसकी बखान भी कर रहा था।
 इसके बाद जो चर्चा चली तो कामरेड किशन सिंह और उसके बोडीगार्ड के हत्या की कहानी ऐसे बखानी जानी लगी जैसे वीरगाथा। कामरेड किशन सिंह की लाश को मैं अस्पताल में देखा था। उनके सीने में कई गोली लगी थी और साथ में बोडीगार्ड भी मारा गया था। मजदूरों के हक और मजदूरी बढ़ाने के लिए उन्हें एक जुट करने की सजा के रूप में उन्हें मौत दी गई थी। यह समांतवादी मानसिकता के अंतिम पड़ाव पर भी उसके कीड़े के कुलबुलाते रहने की धमक की तरह ही थी।


‘‘सुनलहीं न हो, साला के कहलिए हल की छोड़ इ शुदर मुदर के साथ, कुछ नै मिले बाला, पर नै मानलै और बोडीगार्ड रखलै, चल गेलै भित्तर...। सांढ़ा ने यह कहानी छेड़ी तो कई शुरू हो गए। कामरेड के हत्या के मामले में एक दर्जन से अधिक लोग बंदी थी। 


‘‘हां हो, साला के खतम करे ले कहां कहां से समान नै जुटावे पड़लै, सन्तालिस के आगे रिवॉल्वर की टिकतै। बगैचा में घेर के पहले त बोडीगडबा के कहबे कैलिए की तों भाग जो, पर साला पक्का सिपाही हलै कहलै हमरो मार दा पर भागबो नै।’’ बीपो सिंह ने बड़े ही शान से कहा।


‘‘साला रार सुदर के भड़काबो हलै, गेलै। चंदा कर के ऐतना रूपया जमा कर देलिए हें कि केस सलटा जइतै।’’
वीरगाथ की तरह बखान चलती रही और मेरा मन इस सब में अकुलाता रहा। सामान्तवाद की इस गाथा में मेरा मन नहीं रम रहा था पर अनमनसक हो कर सुनना भी मजबूरी थी। मेरा मन बाहर की घटनाओं को जानने के लिए मचलने लगा। फिर मुझसे भी मेरी कहानी लोगो ंने जाननी चाही। 
‘‘कैसे फंसइलहीं हो, त भागलीं काहे, छोड़ देथीं हल त जेल के हवा नै ने खाइले पड़तो हल।’’कई तरह के सवाल। पर जबाब कौन देता, किसके पास जबाब था। मैं चुप चाप सुनता रहा।


अगले दिन गांव का विपिन राम मिलने आया। कई दोस्त थे पर किसी ने हिम्मत नहीं किया पर वह गरीब होकर भी आया था। मेरा नाम पुकारा गया। दरवाजे पर गया। मिलने का नजराना दस रूपया था।
‘‘की हाल विपिन।’’
‘‘बस, चलो अब जे होबै, साहस कैलहीं न हो इहे बहुत है। कल रीनमां के कोर्ट में बयान होतई और ओकर बहुत सीखाबल जा रहलै हें।’’
‘‘चलहिं, अब पीछे मुड़े के कोई जगह नै है। जे होतई से होतई।’’


फिर उसी ने बताया कि पूरा गांव एक है और उसकी शादी के लिए डाक्टर, इंजीनियर लड़का का फोटो दिखाया जा रहा है। किसी तरह से उसे मनाने की बात कहीं जा रही है और कोर्ट में वह कह दे की उसका अपहरण हुआ। यानि की सबकुछ अब उसके उपर ही था। वह कोर्ट में बदल भी सकती है। जो हो। पर मुझे कुछ अजीब तरह का अनुभूति होने लगी। लगा जैसे प्यार की बाजी को मैं जीतना चाहता हंू और जीतने के लिए रीना का मेरे विरूद्ध बयान देना ही सही है। मन ही मन यही सांेचता रहा।

----------


## satya_anveshi

भाई एक्स मैन, आपने बहुत ही अच्छी कहानी पोस्ट की है। अभी तक पहला पेज ही पढ़ पाया हूँ, वाकई शानदार कहानी है या यूँ कहें कि उपन्यास है।
वास्तव में ये प्यार बड़ी अजीब चीज होती है। मैंने प्यार तो कभी अनुभव नहीं किया है लेकिन अभी अभी किशोरावस्था से गुजर कर युवा हुआ हूँ अतः उस स्वाभाविक आकर्षण को जरूर अनुभव कर चुका हूँ। जैसी फीलिँग हमारी कहानी के नायक को हुई है ठीक वैसी ही फीलिँग मेरे आकर्षण में भी थी। आज जब उस वक्त को याद किया तो मन एक अजीब से उल्लास से भर गया।
आपको एक बार धन्यवाद और सम्मान।

----------


## meenarp1

बहुत ही सुन्दर प्रेम कहानी है भाई ,..........

----------


## prince of meerut

lajawab story hai xman ji 
jaldi se aage ki story bhi post karo

----------


## prince of meerut

meri taraf se repo swikaar kare

----------


## xman

मित्रों जैसा की मैं आपको पहले भी बता चूका हूँ की ये कहानी मेरी लिखी नहीं है इस कहानी के लेखक बिहार से हैं
और ये कहानी अभी तक पूरी नहीं लिखी गई है 
इसका लेखन कार्य अभी चल रहा है 
कहानी जितनी लिखी गई है उतनी मेने यहाँ पोस्ट कर दी है
आगे जितनी कहानी लिखी जाएगी मैं पोस्ट करता रहूँगा
इस कहानी के लेखक महीने में मात्र १ से ५ पेज ही लिखतें है
आज मैं इसके आगे का भाग पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ 
पर पोस्ट इतना ही कर पाउँगा जितनी ये कहानी आज तक लिखी गई है
जैसे-जैसे ये कहानी लिखी जाएगी वैसे-वैसे मैं आपको बिना इंतजार कराये लिखता जाऊंगा
आप बस कहनी कैसी लगी बतातें रहें और raputation देते रहें
कहानी पढने और जवाब देने के लिए आप सभी मित्रों का हार्दिक आभार

----------


## xman

*शा*म को करीब तीन बजे गांव के कुछ साथी हाथ में एक कागज लहराते हुए जेल की तरफ आ रहे थे और वे खुश थे। मैं समझ गया कि रीना में मेरे पक्ष में ही गवाही दी। मैं आज दिन भर सुबह से ही भारी मन लिए छत के बरामदे पर टहलता रहा। गेट पर गया और गवाही का कागज मेरे हाथ में आ गया। उसने मुझसे शादी किये जाने और मेरे साथ ही रहने की बात कही और प्यार के अप्रत्यक्ष जंग में उसकी जीत हो गई। मेरे गांव का तीन चार साथी आज आया था और उसने भी खुशी जाहीर की। शादी, प्लेटफॉर्म पर और वह भी भादो के मलमास महीने में!
‘‘बहुत साहस बली लड़की है हो, सबके समझइला के बाद भी जज के सामने बोल्डली बोल देलकै।’’ राजीव ने कहा।
‘‘पर जैसे ही ओकर गवाही के बारे में परिवर के पता चललै, सब के सब वहां से भाग गेलै। ओकर बाबूजी तो कह देलखिन कि आज से हमर बेटी मर गेल।’’ 
‘‘सिंदूर कैले हलै की नै हो।’’ मैंने पूछ लिया शायद जोर जबरस्ती में उसे मिटा दिया गया हो।
‘‘हां हो सिंदूर तो टहापोर कैले हलै। एक ओकरे घर के आदमी कह रहलै हल गवाहिया से पहलै की जब लाख कोशीश और मारपीट करला के बाद भी ई छौंरी मांग से सिंदूर नै मेटैलक तब गवाही की पक्ष में देत?’’


चलो! जीवन तो अक्सर करवट लेती ही है और मेरा जीवन तो इस समय तेजी से करवट ले रहा था। नाटक के पात्रों की तरह। जैसे किसी ने पटकथा लिख कर रख दिया और हम सब पात्र अभिनय कर रहें हों। रीना ने मेरे पक्ष में वैसे समय में गवादी दी जब एक गांव की लड़की को न तो कानून की जानकारी थी न ही कोर्ट कचहरी को गयान पर उसने कई तरह के प्रलोभन और समझाने बुझाने के बाद भी कोर्ट में मुझसे प्रेम करने तथा शादी कर लेने की बात कबूल कर लिया। 


‘‘तब! अब की होतै?’’ मेरा मन प्रसन्न हो गया। लगा की सबकुछ ठीक हो गया। पर नहीं, ऐसा नहीं था।
‘‘अरे अभी बहुत मुश्किल है। रीना त अपन परिवार के साथ जायसे मना कर देलकै और तोरा साथ रहे के बात कहलकै पर जब तक बालिग होबे के प्रमाण न हो जा है तब तक कोर्ट ओकरो जेल मे रखतै।’’
*‘‘जेल’’*
*
*
भोला!
सुना तो था कि इश्क नहीं आसां पर आज देख भी लिया और आग के दरिया में डूब कर पार निकलने की परीक्षा हो रही थी। आग का दरिया! जिसमें प्रेम, मान-मर्यादा, स्वाभिमान, लज्जा और प्रेमी के अंदर के मैं को भी आग के दरिया में डुबा कर पार निकालता है बिल्कुल उसी तरह जैसे सोनार सोने को आग में तपा कर उसकी परख करता हो। एक पलड़े पर प्रेमी के परिवार की मर्यादा और उसका अपना मैं रख दिया जाता है और दूसरी तरफ प्रेम और तब उस पार निकला प्रेम साधु की तरह समाज के सामने आता है। बिल्कुल वैसा ही जैसा कि सालों साल तपस्या करते हुए, ध्यान धरते हुए ईश्वर के होने का ज्ञान होता है और आदमी दुनिया छोड़ कर साधु बन जाता है। प्रेम के होने का ज्ञान उसी तरह का होता है जैसे की ईश्वर के होने का ज्ञान बुद्व, महावीर, मीरा और कबीर को हुआ हो।


भोला!
एक धंटा बाद वह जेल के दरबाजे पर मुझसे मिलने आई। मेरा परिवार, छोटा भाई, चाचा और बाबूजी भी, उसके साथ थे। नजर मिलते ही उसका दिल लरज गया। जैसे यातना की आपार पीड़ा सहता हुआ मन फूट पड़ता हो। अविरल आंसू की धारा दोनों के आंखों से झरने लगा। कभी चंचल सी हिरणी की तरह फुदकने वाली रीना आज पत्थर की बेजान मूर्ति की तरह लग रही थी, जैसे की मरने के पुर्व आदमी को जीवन का मोह खत्म हो गया हो। एक बोल किसी के मुंह से नहीं फूटा पर खामोशी के एक संवाद ने दर्द को आंसूओं की जुबानी अपनी कहानी सुना दी। प्रेम में दोनों अडीग रहे पर बाजी उसने ही जीती। उसने जो कहा था कि कुछ नहीं होने देंगें, वही किया। 


खामोशी की इस विरान रेगिस्तान में चाचा ने दस्तक दी। 
‘‘घबराए के कौनो बात नै है। एक बीधा खेत बेच के पैसे के इंतजाम कर देलिए है। जहां तक होता, कोई कमी नै रहे ले देबै।’’ उन्होने डूबते को तिनके का सहारा देने की कोशिश की पर कहां? जो डूब चुका था उसे सहारे की क्या दरकार?
उन्होंने फिर कहा-
‘‘हम तो इनखर बाबूजी से भी मिलके कहलिए कि माफ कर दहो, बुतरू है। की करभो। अरे बाल बच्चा जब जांघ पर पैखाना कर दे है तब आदमी की अपन जांघ काट के फेंक देहै? वैसे ही जब इ तों दुनी के निर्णय है तब आगे भगवान जाने, पर नै मानलखिन। कहलखिन की हमर बेटी मर गेल। आज से । अब ओकर श्राद्धकर्म करके, माथा मुड़ा के पाक हो जाम।’’


फिर जानकारी मिली कि रिजर्व कार से इसको पटना के महिला सुधार गृह:ःजेलःः ले जाया जा रहा है। सब इंतजाम कर दिया गया है। मेरे परिवार के लोग भी साथ जाएगे। मेरे परिवार के हिस्से जो थोड़ी जमीन थी बिक गई।


भोला!
*अपने बार्ड के सामने छत के बरामदे पर खामोशी से खड़ा था। शाम ढल चुली थी। लगा जैसे सूरज ने भी आज अपना सर छुपा लिया हो। उसको भी लाज आ रही हो, मेरे कुकर्मो पर या कि समाज के, पता नहीं पर आज सूरज लजा कर छुप गया था।*

*तीन-चार दिन बाद रीना के गांव से ही मेरा एक दोस्त आया मिलने और फिर जब उसने गांव की कहानी बताई तो कलेजा कांप गया। रीना के घर पर उसके बाबूजी ने उसका श्राद्धकर्म कर दिया है। बजाप्ते, कागज का एक पुतला बना कर उसे मुखाग्नि दी गई, और फिर उत्तरी पहन कर तीन दिनो तक श्राद्धकर्म किया गया। पूरे परिवार ने सर मुंडबाया! गंगा स्नान किया! दान पुण्या किया! तीसरे दिन पंडित और गरीबों को भोज देकर श्राद्धकर्म समाप्त हुआ।*

भोला! 
लगा जैसे की घरती फटे और उसमें समा जायें। यह बात जब रीना को पता चलेगा तो वह उसी वेदना से तड़प उठेगी जिस वेदना की तड़प से घरती फटी थी और सीता उसमें समा गई थी। हर दिन, हर क्षण, जिंदगी यातना दे रही थी। बचपन की दहलीज से कदम बढ़ा कर किसी सुख की आशा में गलत-सही, कुछ भी किया पर इस तरह के परिणाम की कल्पना नहीं की थी। ज्यादा से ज्यादा प्राण देने की सोंच रखी थी। झंझट खतम। लगा था कि प्रेम में जान देकर उऋण हो लूंगा, पर जान पर भी भारी जीवन हो जाएगा, नहीं सोंचा था। चाचा जी ने ठीक ही कहा था कि जांध पर बच्चा जब पैखाना कर देता है तब आदमी पैखाना को साफ करता है न कि जांध को काटता है? पर कथित इज्जत को लेकर समाज के लोग अपनी जांध को भी काटने से गुरेज नहीं करते। क्या प्रेम इतना दुखद है। या कि इज्जत इतनी सस्ती है जो एक प्रेम का बोझ नहीं उठा सकती। समाज के पहरूआ कौन है। कौन है यह समाज जिसके डर से प्रेम को बलीबेदी पर चढ़ा दिया जाता है। या कि अपने पापों को छुपाने भर का नाम ही समाज है। जिस समाज में व्याभिचार की कोई सीमा नहीं, जिस समाज में धर्म-अधर्म का मर्म नहीं, जिस समाज की अपनी मर्यादा नहीं और झुठ-फरेब, छल-प्रपंच, त्रिया-चरित्र, बेइमानी रग रग में समाया हो वह प्रेम की मर्यादा क्या जाने? या कि उसके लिए ढकी हुई मर्यादा, मर्यादा है, छुपा हुआ इज्जत, इज्जत है और उघड़ा हो प्रेम कलंक। 


 वितृष्णा और क्रोध से खून खौल उठा। कई तरह के विचार मन में आए पर उसी पिंजड़े में बंद पंछी की तरह जो सिर्फ अपना पंख फड़फड़ कर रह जाएगा या कि पंख को धायल करके...। बचपन से लेकर आज तक जीवन को रीना के प्रेम में जीवन बना दिया, इंद्रधनुषी और अमृत ही अमृत पर आज इस मोड़ पर लगा कि इससे  बेहतर तो था कि मौत ही मिल जाती। साथ मर तो जाते। आज इस समुंद्र मंथन में बिष पीने की बारी थी पर वह विष आज शिव के लिए नहीं सती के लिए निकाला गया था जो सुक्ष्म सांघातिक था और जीवन भर मौत देता रहेगा। तिल तिल कर मारता रहेगा।

----------


## meenarp1

कहानी  कुछ हिस्सा जरुर भोजपुरी भाषा में है पर पढ़ने में बहुत मज़ा आरहा है ....

----------


## satya_anveshi

भाई क्या आप इस कहानी के लेखक से व्यक्तिगत रूप से संपर्क में है? यदि हाँ तो ऊपर मेरी पोस्ट के इस संदेश को उन तक पहुंचा दीजिएगा।

वास्तव में ये प्यार बड़ी अजीब चीज होती है। मैंने प्यार तो कभी अनुभव नहीं किया है लेकिन अभी अभी किशोरावस्था से गुजर कर युवा हुआ हूँ अतः उस स्वाभाविक आकर्षण को जरूर अनुभव कर चुका हूँ। जैसी फीलिँग हमारी कहानी के नायक को हुई है ठीक वैसी ही फीलिँग मेरे आकर्षण में भी थी। आज जब उस वक्त को याद किया तो मन एक अजीब से उल्लास से भर गया।
आपको एक बार धन्यवाद और सम्मान।

----------


## xman

जिस किसी भी मित्र को बाल झड़ने की समस्या हो वो इस सूत्र पर आयें
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=12538

----------


## simply_deep

*बहुत ही प्यारी स्टोरी है यारा*....

----------


## Awadheshcoolbst

ek dum dil ko chhuu lene wali kahani hai bhai

----------


## xman

मित्रों अगर आपको ये स्टोरी अच्छी लगी हो तो reputation जरुर दें
आपके उतर और reputation ही मुझे ऐसी कहानिया आपके सामने लाने के लिए प्रेरित करते है

----------


## prince of meerut

mazaa aa gaya kahani pad ke 
jee khush ho gaya sach me 
aapki post ka intezaar rahega

----------


## King mantoo

Bahut hi bhavuk avam rochak kathavastu par adharit prem katha

----------


## Rockst@r

अच्छी कहानी हैं जी ......................

----------


## samovar

mitro ye bhojpuri bhasha ke shabd nahi hai. patna aur nalanda silo me is tarah kind bhasha upyog me layi jaati hai. Maghi Hindi ka eke dilect hai. Jisne bhi ye katha likhi hai wo sadhuwaad ke patra hai. reputation ++++++

----------


## King mantoo

Kahani dumdaar ++++++
++++++++++++
++++++++++but last

----------


## xman

मित्रों ये कहानी जैसा की मैं पहले भी बता चूका हूँ की ये अभी पूरी लिखी  नहीं गई है
इसका लेखन कार्य अभी चल रहा है जैसे ही ये कहानी आगे लिखी जाएगी आपको यहाँ मैं पोस्ट करता रहूँगा
अभी इस कहानी के लेखक थोड़े व्यस्त चल रहें है
उमीद है की कुछ समय में इसका लेखन कार्य आगे बढेगा

----------


## King mantoo

Intzaar......
....intzaar....
..................intzaar.......
Kab khtm hoga

----------


## fauji bhai

*अच्छी कहानी है मित्र. धन्यवाद.
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

मित्र, बहुत अच्छी कहानी है, आज अब तक पोस्ट की हुई पूरी कहानी पढ़ ली है। मेरी ओर से सम्मान।

----------


## Lookmaan

जल्दी अपाडेट केरो

----------


## King mantoo

Dum duma dum dum
story ka wait kar rhe hain hum

----------


## xman

प्रेम को देह से अलग कर समाज देखता ही नहीं। प्रेम का रास्ता देह तक जाता है या कि देह का रास्ता प्रेम तक, समाज इतना ही मानता है पर प्रेम और देह के इस सामाजिक संबंध से परे देह और प्रेम का विरीतार्थक संबंध है। सिक्के के दो पहलू की तरह। देह के सहारे प्रेम को नहीं पाया जा सकता और प्रेम के सहारे देह का पाना न पाना एक हो जाता है। 
 इसी तरह के ख्यालों में खोया दिन बीतता जा रहा था और रात पहाड़ों की तरह कटती जा रही थी। रीना को रिमांड होम ले जाया गया, पटना। जिंदगी के सबसे त्रास्द समय का सामना करने के लिए हौसला और धैर्य तो चाहिए ही पर सबसे बड़ी जिस चीज की जरूरत है वह है समर्पण। रीना शिला की तरह अपने जीवन को समय के हवाले कर दिया। अब तो छेनी हथौड़े का प्रहार और उसका असह्य दर्द भी बरदस्त करना है। और जिंदगी, एक शिल्पकार की तरह प्रहार करती जा रही है, करती जा रही है। दोनों ही बातें एक साथ संभव थी। पत्थर कमजोर पड़ा तब वह टूट जाएगा अथवा पत्थर अत्यधिक कठोर निकला तब भी वह चटक जाएगा। दोनों ही परिस्थिति में असफलता शिल्पकार के सर माथे आनी है और जिंदगी असफल शिल्पकार नहीं होती!
पटना रिमांड होम का बड़ा सा राक्षसी दरवाजे का छोटा सा मुंह खुला और रीना को अंदर धकेल दिया गया तो उसे लगा जैसे इस जीवन से बेहतर तो उसका मर जाना ही था। कहा भी था धनेसर चाचा ने उस समय जब वह प्रेम का कबूलनामा करके निकली थी कोर्ट से तब-
‘‘ हाय गे छौंरी मर काहे नै गेलहीं, इतनै शौक हलौ तो बोलथीं हल हमरा, लाइन लगा देतिओ हल भतार के।’’
ऐसा पहली बार हुआ था कि उसे किसी ने कसैले बोल बोले थे और उसने प्रतिवाद न किया। कोर्ट से लेकर इस राक्षसी गेट के मुंह में धकेले जाने तक धनेसर चा की आवाज उसे जिंदा ही खौलते कड़ाहे में डुबा-निकाल रही थी। वह वहीं धम्म से बैठ गई। अभी कुछ ही देर हुआ था कि दो काली कलुटी वर्दीधारी हवलदारनी आई और एक डंडा देह पर धर दिया। सटाक।

----------


## xman

‘‘ऐ उठ हरमजादी, कुत्ती, ई बाप का घर नहीं है जो जहां तहां बैठ जाओ, ई रंडीखाना है रंडीखाना।।’’
‘‘काहेे मौसी, ई रंडीखाना के सरदारनी तुम हो की बर्डन मैडम।’’ 
थोड़ी दूर में खड़े कुछ लड़कियों में से एक ने ठसकती हुई आवाज में कही। वह सिगरेट का धुंआ उड़ा रही थी। उसके साथ खड़ी कई लड़कियां ठहाका मार कर हंस दी। 
‘‘देखो सोनी मैं तुम जैसे रंडियों के मुंह नहीं लगती। 
‘‘अरे जा जा रंडी की अम्मा, तुम्हारे जैसे को मेरे अडडे पर रिक्सावाला भी पांच रूपये में न खरीदे, मैं कौन सा मुंह लगती। साली नई नई आई लड़की के ऐसा व्यवहार करती है जैसे राक्षसनी है।
यह एक अलग दुनिया है जहां उसके लिए सब अटपटा सा था पर नियती ने इसे नहीं बदा था बल्कि उसने स्वयं इसे चुना था इसलिए उसे इसका बहुत मलाल कम था बस मलाल था तो कल को लेकर। उसे एक बड़े से हॉल में ले जाया गया जहां तीन चार लड़कियां थी। एक बेड पर जगह दी गई। वह चुपचाप बैठ गई उसकी आंख से अविरल आंसू की घारा बहती जा रही थी। कुछ ने बहुत कुछ जानने की इच्छा भी जाहिर की पर वह खामोश रोती रही। 
 ‘‘अरे क्या करोगे, यही तो होता है लड़कियों के साथ जिसे अपना दिल दो वह देह के लिए दिल देता है और देह दे दो तो दिल कहीं दिखता ही नहीं, साला इ मरद जात ही कमीना होता है।, वहीं हुआ होगा बेचारी के साथ?’’
 यूं ही करते कराते शाम के चार बज गए, रिमांड होम की बार्डेन बनीता सिंह के आने की खबर पहले ही बर्डो में आ जाती। सभी कुछ साफ सुथरा और व्यवस्थित मिलता। कहीं कोई शोर नहीं, हंगामा नहीं।
 छः फुट कुछ इंच लंबी, लंबा नाक, घने घने लंबे खुले बाल और बड़ी सी लाल बिंदी लगाये बार्डेन बार्ड में आते ही रीना से बोली-
‘‘देखो मुझे पता है कि तुम गांव से आई हो और यहां गांव की शायद ही लड़कियां मिले, पर तुम्हें कोई तंग नहीं करेगा, यदि करे तो सीधा मुझसे आकर मिलना।’’
उसने कुछ जबाब नहीं दिया, रोती रही बस। पता नहीं उसका हौसला जबाब दे गया था या यहां का माहौल देख रो रही थी या फिर अपनों के छूटने का दर्द। वार्डन फिर उसके कमरे के अन्य लड़कियों को भी हड़काया, -
"देखों इसके साथ कम से कम ठीक ठाक पेश आना, अभी नई है।’’
 कुछ अन्य हिदायतें देकर बर्डेन चली गई। सूरज अपनी विश्राम की ओर अग्रसर हो गये थे और तभी शाम के नास्ते का समय हो गया। इसे भी नास्ता में थोड़ी सी मुड़ही और प्याज दिया गया। इसने नहीं खाया। बहुत जिदद करने पर बोली-
‘‘आज बृहस्पतिबार है, मेरा ब्रत रहता है कहीं पूजा का इंतजाम हो सकता है क्या? ’’ लड़कियों ने आश्चर्य से इसकी ओर देखा जैसे कुछ आजूबा बात बोल दिया हो और फिर आपस मे बातचीत करने लगी।  थोड़ी देर विचार मंथन के बाद दो लड़कियां बाहर गई और फिर लौट कर आई तो उसके हाथ में एक स्टील की थाली थी और उसमें कुछ फूल, दो अगबत्ती और थोड़ी सी चीनी थी। जो हो सका, उसकी व्यवस्था कर दी गई। फिर केले का पेंड़ जरूरी था, वहीं तो पूजा होनी थी। बार्डेन के पिछबाड़े केला का पेंड़ तो है पर वहां जाने का साहस कोई नहीं कर सकता सो उसे अकेले जी जाना होगा। बार्डेन का बड़ा खौफ है यहां। कहते है कि बदमाश लड़कियों को नंगा का पिटती है। पर इन सब बातों का इसे कोई परवाह नहीं थी और बार्डेन के पीछे केला के पेंड के पास जाकर पूजा प्रारंभ कर दी।

----------


## xman

उधर जेल में मेरे अरमानों पर आकर वकील में पानी फेर दिया। 
मुझे उम्मीद थी कि उसके बयान के बाद जल्द ही छुटकार मिलेगा पर मेडिकल टेस्ट के बाद उम्र बड़ा ही मायने रखता है। 
यदि वह नबालिग निकली तो जेल में ही रहना पड़ सकता है।
कैद खाने की जिंदगी आइने की तरह होती है जहां आजादी के मायने और गंवाये गए दिनों की परछाई साफ नजर आते हैं। जेल की मोटी मोटी लाल दीवारे किसी धर्मग्रंथ की तरह रहती है जहां तन्हाई में मौन होकर उसे पढ़ते हुए जीवन के औचित्य से लेकर उसकी सार्थकता के सार समझ में आने लगते है। धर्म ग्रंथों ने भले ही कर्म-कुकर्म की अपनी परिभाषा गढ़ी हो पर अपनी समझ से मैं धर्म की राह का राही ही था। और यदि यह पैमाना नहीं होता तो भला क्योंकर अंर्तमुखी कैद खाने में होता। किसी भी राह पर एक कदम आगे बढ़ने पर हजार बार सोंचना पड़ता है और तब मैंने तो जिंदगी को दांब पर लगा दिया था, जिंदगी के बदले में। मेरे लिए धर्म ही प्रेम था और प्रेम ही धर्म। आठवीं जमात में पढ़ते हुए ही कुछ बातों ने गहरी छाप छोड़ी थी जिसमें कबीर दास की ढाई आखर प्रेम का पढ़े सो पड़ित होय, प्रमुख थी। मैं पढ़ कर पंडित तो नहीं हो सका पर पढ़ लेने की ठान ली थी सो आज लाल लाल मोटी दीवारों में लिखे गए हरफ और उसकी वामपंथी विचारधार दोनों के भावार्थ समझ रहा था।
 मन के अंदर बैठा समाज का विद्रोह आज अपने अंदर भी झंकने लगा था। वही लाल दीवारें आज बोल उठी थी और मुझसे कहने लगी यह प्रेम नहीं जुनून है और मैं जबाब देने से पहले खुद के अंदर ही सवाल ढुंढता रहा। सच तो है, पर प्रेम और जुनून का विभेद क्या? मैने कहा, क्या उस ज्वालामुखी की तरह है प्रेम जो शांत और शीतल है और जुनून उसके विस्फोटक रूप? तब विस्फोट यानि विध्वंस?

----------


## xman

तब बोलती दीवारों की गर्जन अंदर तक चीरती चली गई। यह हनक ही तो थी किसी भी कीमत पर पा लेना, कीमत मुकरर जो हो, जान हो, समाज हो या कि हो परिवारों की अन्तह वेदन। मैं कहता कि पलड़ा प्रेम का भारी है और दीवारें कहती पलड़ा अन्य चीजों का भारी है पर यहां तो जब अन्तह की आवाज गूंजती, दीवारें उसे भी सुन लेती और अट्ाहास करने लगती और एक शुन्य सा मेरे अन्दर गुरूम्म गुरूम्म करने लगता। खाली खाली।  दीवारों से यह वाद विवाद कई दिनों तक चला। और कोई था भी तो नहीं जिससे मन की बात होती। पर बोलती दीवारों के तर्क उसी तरह मौन कर देती जिस तरह प्रेम के विकल्प नहीं होते। 
कौन जानता है कि हाथों की लकीरों में जिंदगी और प्रेम की रेखाऐं कितनी लंबी है और तब मौत और अप्रेम की रेखा अपने लिए कोई क्यों चुने? बीच बहस में एक दिन दीवारों को भी मैंने चुप करा दिया। नहीं था कोई तर्क उसके पास भी, उस दिन मैं बहुत खुश था। यही तो होता है, जिंदगी के सफर में जब स्व आपके आगे आकर सवाल पूछता है तो आप पलायन के मार्ग को नहीं चुन सकते क्योंकि पलायन दूसरों के सवालों का जबाब हो सकता है, अपने नहीं। खुद से पलायन तो मौत के बाद ही हो सकती है और कुछ लोग जिंदा रह कर ही पलायन कर इसका जबाब दे देते है। मैं न दे सका।
 देता भी कैसे, मैंने कभी तराजू पर रख का प्रेम का तौला ही नहीं, कुबेर की तरह। मन की आवाज सुनी और प्रेम का मार्ग चुन लिया, मुझे समाज परिवार की वेदना, प्रेयसी की वेदना से कमतर लगी और समाज को मेरी वेदना अपनी वेदना से कमतर। मेरे इस तर्क को दीवारों ने फिर सुना और थोड़ी देर चुप रह कर बोल दिया। पर प्रेम क्या है? अपनी वेदना या कि दूसरों की? दूसरों की। मैंने जबाब दिया। तब तुम कहो कि तुम किस वेदना पर हो अपनी या दूसरों की? अपनी हो तो प्रेम कहां है? दूसरों की तो है नहीं यह वेदना? लाल लाल दीवारें लगातार अपना मुंह खोल रही थी। ओह, यह कैसा सवाल है? पर मैं भी कहां चुप रह सका, कहा- मैं दूसरों की वेदना पर हूं और जिस दूसरे की वेदना पर आप है असल में वह अपनी वेदना नहीं दूसरांे की वेदना पर है। मैं थोड़ा क्रोधित भी हो गया। हूंह, प्रेम, किसने कब किया? कोई यह दाबा कर दे तो प्रेम रहा कहां, इसकी अनुभूति प्रेम नहीं हो सकती, इसका हो जाना प्रेम हो सकता है। और जिस दूसरे की वेदना की तुम बात करते हो वह दूसरा, यानि की मां-बाप? घर-परिवार? उसकी सच्ची वेदना अपनी नहीं है, वह उस समाज की वेदना को उधार ले लिया है जिसे कभी दूसरों की परवाह नहीं होती? फिर मैं दूसरों से उधार ली गई वेदना को कैसे अपना लूं, कहो तो? दीवारें फिर मौन हो गई पर उसने वामपंथ का मार्ग नहीं छोड़ा। तर्क के सहारे सत्य को झूठ साबित करने का? इसीलिए तो उसने लाल रंग ओढ़ा था पर मेरे इस जबाब के बाद उसके लाल लाल प्रदिप्त चेहरे पर काले काले धब्बे मुझे साफ साफ दिखने लगे।
 ओह, प्रेम! प्रेम तो शाश्वत है और शाश्वत के लिए तर्क कहां से लाउं? जिस दिन प्रेम का मार्ग चुना उसी दिन छोड़ दिया जीवन को मझधार में, उसी तरह जैसे की कागज की नाव छोड़ दिया हो किसी ने, जानकर भी। पर परिणती पर मत जाना, प्रेम और परिणति विपरार्थ है। तब भी कागज की नाव भी टुकड़ों में बिखर कर आखिरकार मिलती तो समुंद्र में ही है? कहा तो तुम, झूठ मत बोलना। समुंद्र को पा लेने पर शेष क्या बचता है?

----------


## King mantoo

Sabr ka fal meetha hota hai 
apki is kahani ka intzaar Kafi samay se tha
vastav me bahut hi achchi story

----------


## xman

इस कहानी का लेखन कार्य अभी चल रहा है जितनी कहानी ये लिखी जाएगी उतनी कहानी मैं यहाँ अपडेट करता रहूँगा

----------


## King mantoo

Apke is kary k liye tahe dil se sukriya

----------


## dhanrajk75

क्या यह सची घटना है

----------


## Deepak Verma

यार आगे कब लिखोगे

----------


## King mantoo

Xmanji आगे कब लिखोगे

----------


## PRAKASH TIWARI

AAGE KI KAHANI KA KYA HUAA..

----------


## pkpasi

> Xmanji आगे कब लिखोगे


 वो लम्बे टूर पर गए हैं

----------

